# [EVENT] The 2014 Radeon Extravalanza | Finished!



## admin

For those wondering - this will be hosted at AMD in Markham, Ontario and will be streamed on Twitch.tv. The last Extravalanza was amazing! Looking forward to seeing you guys there again this year!


----------



## dman811

Too bad it's the day of my high school graduation, I might have taken a day trip up there if it wasn't.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Too bad it's the day of my high school graduation, I might have taken a day trip up there if it wasn't.


You can always watch on our Twitch.tv stream! We will have some prizes available for online viewers too


----------



## mega_option101

Cannot wait - had an amazing time at the last one


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Cannot wait - had an amazing time at the last one


Looking forward to seeing you there Sir!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Will there be a UK event this year?

I will be watching the stream as long as I'm not at work.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there Sir!


Cannot wait to catch-up with you there! It's been too long!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Considering getting a new case for my PC just for this event, since I know OCNers will notice the sorry state of my NZXT Vulcan after its 3 years, 20ish LAN parties, and being hauled between my university apartment and home every summer and other long break. Battle worn indeed.


----------



## H3||scr3am

W00ty W00t excited for this


----------



## Cyclops

Woohoo, lets make this happen!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Yeah cant wait for this. The last one was so much fun.


----------



## SIL40

Definitely attending. Might even have a new computer by then


----------



## Cactii

I'm so excited! The last one was great


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I wonder why its only 12 hours. 24 Hours was pretty long and most people got tired but the usual 16 Hours is pretty good.


----------



## AnnoyinDemon

Admin can you set up some funds so I can go...


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I wonder why its only 12 hours. 24 Hours was pretty long and most people got tired but the usual 16 Hours is pretty good.


It's really just a timing thing with the AMD venue. But I think we can fit in everything within the 12 hours.

We are also working on a very large event in Toronto that would be our longest event ever. So if length is an issue, we should have another event that might work better  We are in the planning stages now for it though.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnoyinDemon*
> 
> Admin can you set up some funds so I can go...


What do you mean?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> What do you mean?


I think he wants you to bring him to this from Hell... Apparently, you need funds for this, which he does not have.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Will there be a UK event this year?
> 
> I will be watching the stream as long as I'm not at work.


I would love to have a UK LAN event! Let me chat with Gappo about that


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I think he wants you to bring him to this from Hell... Apparently, you need funds for this, which he does not have.


I will speak with a booking agent who deals with trips from Hell to Toronto and see what the costs are


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I wonder why its only 12 hours. 24 Hours was pretty long and mos
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It's really just a timing thing with the AMD venue. But I think we can fit in everything within the 12 hours.
> 
> We are also working on a very large event in Toronto that would be our longest event ever. So if length is an issue, we should have another event that might work better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the planning stages now for it though.


Wait wait there is another event played for this summer? Or is it much latter.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I wonder why its only 12 hours. 24 Hours was pretty long and mos
> Wait wait there is another event played for this summer? Or is it much latter.


Right now, we are looking at Q4 2014 or Q1 2015. So - much later


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Right now, we are looking at Q4 2014 or Q1 2015. So - much later


Thats sounds good.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It's really just a timing thing with the AMD venue. But I think we can fit in everything within the 12 hours.
> 
> We are also working on a very large event in Toronto that would be our longest event ever. So if length is an issue, we should have another event that might work better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the planning stages now for it though.


This intrigues me greatly


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> This intrigues me greatly


I believe the event at AMD will blow you away. So many great sponsors. AMD has done a simply amazing job at putting this one together


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I believe the event at AMD will blow you away. So many great sponsors. AMD has done a simply amazing job at putting this one together


XD I'm sure he knows, he was at the last one. I was at the last one as well and I'm super pumped because it was great.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I didnt get to go to the last amd one because of age, how long ago was that 2012? Potentially interested


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I believe the event at AMD will blow you away. So many great sponsors. AMD has done a simply amazing job at putting this one together


Is it going to have the open event like the last one?


----------



## admin

One note: this will be a LAN only event this year. No Ln2 = no benching competition. We just can't get Ln2 past the lawyers


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I wonder why its only 12 hours. 24 Hours was pretty long and mos
> Wait wait there is another event played for this summer? Or is it much latter.


It wouldn't be this summer. Earliest would be Q4 2014 to Q1 2015. Too early to really provide any figures but let's just say it's something admin, myself, and a number of other event planners and gaming organizations in Ontario are working very hard to make happen. If we play our cards right Toronto will be a true AAA gamer town.

Right now we're exploring 2 day (Saturday, Sunday) as well as 3 day (Friday, Saturday, Sunday) formats but we're having a hard time finding a venue willing to stay open 24 hours. Either way it'll be a full fledged LAN party with enough time to fit all the associated shenanigans in that have made LANs so popular in the gaming community.

Here's the horribly made cover page image for most of our planning docs:


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I believe the event at AMD will blow you away. So many great sponsors. AMD has done a simply amazing job at putting this one together


Loved the one last year, got a 6990 to replace of a 8800GS







was a great exchange, I also remember some great contests, like when everyone raced to the bathroom for a perfect square of toilet paper... was extremely funny







Great food, great friends, AMAZING Network (speeds, etc) and great times!


----------



## mrawesome421

Twitch.tv it is then.

Will be my first time viewing this. Sounds cool, though. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I didnt get to go to the last amd one because of age, how long ago was that 2012? Potentially interested


24 hours. Hope to see you there!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it going to have the open event like the last one?


We will be announcing games and formats soon. But, I do believe we will be allowing people to sign up as teams or singles. It will not follow the PUG style of the previous Extravalanza.

If you are referring to the last OCN Grand Champion event - unfortunately no. You will have to sign up for specific games. However, we will have pub servers running all day and we will have a public event too. So if you want to come to AMD and not be part of the LAN, you can come for free as part of the public.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> Twitch.tv it is then.
> 
> Will be my first time viewing this. Sounds cool, though. Thanks for the heads up.


We will have some great casters! The video should be on the OCN homepage too


----------



## Rasparthe

Have they softened up a little and going to allow some LN2 gaming this year?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Have they softened up a little and going to allow some LN2 gaming this year?


admin said the lawyers wouldn't allow it.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Have they softened up a little and going to allow some LN2 gaming this year?


Not possible, unfortunately:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> One note: this will be a LAN only event this year. No Ln2 = no benching competition. We just can't get Ln2 past the lawyers


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We will be announcing games and formats soon. But, I do believe we will be allowing people to sign up as teams or singles. It will not follow the PUG style of the previous Extravalanza.
> 
> If you are referring to the last OCN Grand Champion event - unfortunately no. You will have to sign up for specific games. However, we will have pub servers running all day and we will have a public event too. So if you want to come to AMD and not be part of the LAN, you can come for free as part of the public.


So, If I'm reading this right it means, that there are no open seats? You need to sign up to play a specific LAN game competitively, and fill any off time between competitions/breaks/raffles/food with whatever you like.. I remember last year with the CS and TF2 players.... and I had the most fun playing LoL Mario kart and other random games with people.... will there be none of the 'fun' stuff this year, just competitive natured stuff?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> So, If I'm reading this right it means, that there are no open seats? You need to sign up to play a specific LAN game competitively, and fill any off time between competitions/breaks/raffles/food with whatever you like.. I remember last year with the CS and TF2 players.... and I had the most fun playing LoL Mario kart and other random games with people.... will there be none of the 'fun' stuff this year, just competitive natured stuff?


Not quite, just wait for a games announcement. There will be plenty of stuff done just for fun.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I missed last years event, but will hopefully make it this year. Went a couple years ago and had a blast. Will have to bring my dated rig though. Haven't been able to get much gaming in the past little while...guess I better make some time


----------



## gdesmo

Count me in ! It will be awesome for sure !


----------



## mr. biggums

So anyone going past barrie? had a blast at the last one at amd, got to annoy insidejob for almost a full 24 hours


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Count me in ! It will be awesome for sure !


Make sure to pack all of your 52 different systems.


----------



## Slaughter

I plan to be there! I might have to get a computer case though... Currently have everything laying around in boxes. Lol


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I'll be online watching! Gotta get my friends up north to attend.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Make sure to pack all of your 52 different systems.


No no ! Down to 46 only, time to get back building I guess.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> No no ! Down to 46 only, time to get back building I guess.


I hear that


----------



## AnnoyinDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> What do you mean?


I live in the UK. Transport is what I mean









If gappo sorts something out, may I come?


----------



## Draven

So in for this!!!!!!!! is there going to be a game vote?


----------



## InsideJob

If anyone is going from North of there and will be passing by the North Bay area could you please let me know! I would appreciate it greatly. Really hoping I can make it.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnoyinDemon*
> 
> I live in the UK. Transport is what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If gappo sorts something out, may I come?


Of course!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> So in for this!!!!!!!! is there going to be a game vote?


Game selection will be very similar to the past. The pub games will be based on whatever you guys want.

We need to chose games for the LAN based on:

1) Popularity on Twitch (to ensure the stream gets an audience)

2) Ability to bring in teams/players locally

3) Success (or lack of) in our past events

Expect games like League of Legends, DOTA, Counter-Strike etc. I do believe TF2, DayZ etc. will be left for the pubs.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Of course!
> 
> Game selection will be very similar to the past. The pub games will be based on whatever you guys want.
> 
> We need to chose games for the LAN based on:
> 
> 1) Popularity on Twitch (to ensure the stream gets an audience)
> 
> 2) Ability to bring in teams/players locally
> 
> 3) Success (or lack of) in our past events
> 
> Expect games like League of Legends, DOTA, Counter-Strike etc. I do believe TF2, DayZ etc. will be left for the pubs.


CS: Source or CS:GO? I don't play LoL, DOTA, or DayZ.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> CS: Source or CS:GO? I don't play LoL, DOTA, or DayZ.


Still determining that one  Do you have a preference?

I do believe we will also be playing games like BF4 and Hearthstone as part of the sponsor/public tournament - which will also include an OCN team


----------



## admin

Quote:


> We need to chose games for the LAN based on:
> 
> 1) Popularity on Twitch (to ensure the stream gets an audience)
> 
> 2) Ability to bring in teams/players locally
> 
> 3) Success (or lack of) in our past events


Are there other games we should be considering that fit this criteria?


----------



## AnnoyinDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Of course!


I'm going to the next one in the UK. Just make sure you get some to take care of me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Are there other games we should be considering that fit this criteria?


DayZ would be cool if the community can join. It might require teamspeak but sadly you never come by


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Still determining that one  Do you have a preference?
> 
> I do believe we will also be playing games like BF4 and Hearthstone as part of the sponsor/public tournament - which will also include an OCN team


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Are there other games we should be considering that fit this criteria?


I'm not really sure as for the past 3 events my friends and I have been playing TF2.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I think for CS:S has pretty much been phased out of the Counter Strike community in favor of CS:GO. Valve has been putting all of their efforts into getting the community into transitioning, since the CS:S vs CS 1.6 divide really hurt the scene. It seems like most of the players have transitioned just out of fear that a similar divide could really prevent the whole community from achieving the level of success that other eSports like LoL, Dota 2, SC2, etc have achieved in the past few years.


----------



## AnnoyinDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I think for CS:S has pretty much been phased out of the Counter Strike community in favor of CS:GO. Valve has been putting all of their efforts into getting the community into transitioning, since the CS:S vs CS 1.6 divide really hurt the scene. It seems like most of the players have transitioned just out of fear that a similar divide could really prevent the whole community from achieving the level of success that other eSports like LoL, Dota 2, SC2, etc have achieved in the past few years.


Hmmm...

LoL has 10 players in a game. What if the lan party has 13 people, that would mean that 3 are left out. Wouldnt it better to have a FUN overclock party? Maybe get the whole community to play also. The people that live in other parts of the world... I dont know lol Im just suggesting









Admin please use the edit tool lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Still determining that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a preference?
> 
> I do believe we will also be playing games like BF4 and Hearthstone as part of the sponsor/public tournament - which will also include an OCN team


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Are there other games we should be considering that fit this criteria?


----------



## ZephyrBit

Sure do wish I could drive up there, I only 15.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> I'm not really sure as for the past 3 events my friends and I have been playing TF2.


TF2 did not bring in the numbers last year unfortunately - not only in terms of people who signed up - but also in terms of people who signed up but did not actually show up  That is why it will be a pub game this year. I wish we could include it in the competitive LAN - but I just don't think it will be much of a different story.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnoyinDemon*
> 
> I'm going to the next one in the UK. Just make sure you get some to take care of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DayZ would be cool if the community can join. It might require teamspeak but sadly you never come by


I will play some DayZ anytime! I was playing for a while - but it still appeared to need a lot more work.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Awesome, very much looking forward to this, checked my calendar and I should be free that weekend









Admin, if you need a hand with anything just let me know, had a good time helping out where I could at the Grand Champion event


----------



## AnnoyinDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will play some DayZ anytime! I was playing for a while - but it still appeared to need a lot more work.


You can always play with me







Gappo took a break from the game sadly (just when I got the game) or maybe he doesnt want to play with me :O

Maybe we can play garrys mod or chivalry lol BF4 could also be good :O


----------



## Capwn

Another LAN for canadialand only? Pass


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Another LAN for canadialand only? Pass


I am pretty sure other parts of the world get LAN. You just dont know about it.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am pretty sure other parts of the world get LAN. You just dont know about it.


No LANS in Colorado sadly








And I get it, Admin lives in Canada, Hence they get the best events. I'm not stupid


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> No LANS in Colorado sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I get it, Admin lives in Canada, Hence they get the best events. I'm not stupid


I am very interested in working with some of the exisiting US LAN events. If you have any suggestions - please let me know


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnoyinDemon*
> 
> You can always play with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gappo took a break from the game sadly (just when I got the game) or maybe he doesnt want to play with me :O
> 
> Maybe we can play garrys mod or chivalry lol BF4 could also be good :O


I have Skype calls tonight - but depending on how late they go, I might be able to play a little tonight. If not, i will try for tomorrow night for sure!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Another LAN for canadialand only? Pass


I would drive from CT to Ontario if I wasn't having my high school graduation that day. 350+ mile road trip.


----------



## DizZz

Won't be able to make it unfortunately but I'll definitely be watching on Twitch


----------



## Blaise170

Would love to come, but Ontario is too far for me to travel. Hope everyone has fun though.


----------



## shoota

this looks amazing


----------



## xNovax

Is this an 18+ event again?

I really truly hope it isn't. I want to be able to actually get in this time.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Is this an 18+ event again?
> 
> I really truly hope it isn't. I want to be able to actually get in this time.


Looking into it now  It might be tied to the game you sign up for this time. i.e. if the game was rated 18+, you would not be able to sign up for it unless you are actually 18+. I should know more soon though


----------



## admin

Just a heads up - we will likely be only allowing people to sign up as a team this year to help with timing and seating at the event.

While we will be formally announcing games later, if you plan on coming as a single player, find your teams asap to ensure you are ready for sign-up. If I had to guess, we will most likely be focusing on three team games: League of Legends, CS:GO, Dota II. This is not final though at this point. I just wanted to give you guys a heads up.

-----EDIT-----

Looks like the above paragraph is no longer relevant. Please see rest of discussion in further posts  It looks like that only CS:GO and Dota II or LoL will require you to sign up as a team. Hearthstone and Pub games spots will be available for singles. Again - this might change! Please don't be upset if it does. We appreciate your feedback so far!

--------------

Again - you will most likely ONLY be able to play a game that you meet the age requirements for (i.e. you can't be under 18 to play CS:GO). You will have to show proof of age. We are looking into waivers allowing those younger than the ESRB rating to play.

None of what I said is confirmed as of yet though - so please don't be upset if something changes. I will update you all as soon as I know more.

Please note that we are also looking at having a StarCraft II tournament that will be invite-only. If you think you can compete with the pros, please PM me with your SCII info to ensure your name is on the consideration list.

If you want to attend the event, but can't be part of the LAN for whatever reason, you can always attend as a member of the public and browse the amazing offerings of the sponsors.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Looking into it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be tied to the game you sign up for this time. i.e. if the game was rated 18+, you would not be able to sign up for it unless you are actually 18+. I should know more soon though


Do you think that any of the age limitations would be limited if said individual has written permission from a parent or guardian / a parent or guardian is attending with said individual?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Do you think that any of the age limitations would be limited if said individual has written permission from a parent or guardian / a parent or guardian is attending with said individual?


I will check with the legal dept.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Just a heads up - we will likely be only allowing people to sign up as a team this year to help with timing and seating at the event.
> 
> While we will be formally announcing games later, if you plan on coming as a single player, find your teams asap to ensure you are ready for sign-up. If I had to guess, we will most likely be focusing on three team games: League of Legends, CS:GO, Dota II. This is not final though at this point. I just wanted to give you guys a heads up. Again - you will most likely ONLY be able to play a game that you meet the age requirements for (i.e. you can't be under 18 to play CS:GO). You will have to show proof of age. None of what I said is confirmed as of yet though - so please don't be upset if something changes. I will update you all as soon as I know more.
> 
> Please note that we are also looking at having a StarCraft II tournament that will be invite-only. If you think you can compete with the pros, please PM me with your SCII info to ensure your name is on the consideration list.
> 
> If you want to attend the event, but can't be part of the LAN for whatever reason, you can always attend as a member of the public and browse the amazing offerings of the sponsors.


4 player teams, 5, or 6, I think I can get 4 but it might push it to get 5.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> 4 player teams, 5, or 6, I think I can get 4 but it might push it to get 5.


Sorry - Five player teams


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Just a heads up - we will likely be only allowing people to sign up as a team this year to help with timing and seating at the event.
> 
> While we will be formally announcing games later, if you plan on coming as a single player, find your teams asap to ensure you are ready for sign-up. If I had to guess, we will most likely be focusing on three team games: League of Legends, CS:GO, Dota II. This is not final though at this point. I just wanted to give you guys a heads up. Again - you will most likely ONLY be able to play a game that you meet the age requirements for (i.e. you can't be under 18 to play CS:GO). You will have to show proof of age. None of what I said is confirmed as of yet though - so please don't be upset if something changes. I will update you all as soon as I know more.
> 
> Please note that we are also looking at having a StarCraft II tournament that will be invite-only. If you think you can compete with the pros, please PM me with your SCII info to ensure your name is on the consideration list.
> 
> If you want to attend the event, but can't be part of the LAN for whatever reason, you can always attend as a member of the public and browse the amazing offerings of the sponsors.


seems heavily MOBA based... a single FPS, a single RTS (invite only), and 2 F2P MOBAs.... I'll wait to hear the options for those not wanting to partake in the LAN tournaments, but attending for fun and socialization, if that'll be a thing... Otherwise I may not be attending (for the first time), and wait until the Larger Toronto Event you eluded to earlier


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Just a heads up - we will likely be only allowing people to sign up as a team this year to help with timing and seating at the event.
> 
> While we will be formally announcing games later, if you plan on coming as a single player, find your teams asap to ensure you are ready for sign-up. If I had to guess, we will most likely be focusing on three team games: League of Legends, CS:GO, Dota II. This is not final though at this point. I just wanted to give you guys a heads up. Again - you will most likely ONLY be able to play a game that you meet the age requirements for (i.e. you can't be under 18 to play CS:GO). You will have to show proof of age. None of what I said is confirmed as of yet though - so please don't be upset if something changes. I will update you all as soon as I know more.
> 
> Please note that we are also looking at having a StarCraft II tournament that will be invite-only. If you think you can compete with the pros, please PM me with your SCII info to ensure your name is on the consideration list.
> 
> If you want to attend the event, but can't be part of the LAN for whatever reason, you can always attend as a member of the public and browse the amazing offerings of the sponsors.


Am I understanding correctly that you'll only be able to attend the LAN event with your PC if you're on a team of five? Or will there be the possibility of signing up as a casual with your PC and not partake in the tournaments?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> seems heavily MOBA based... a single FPS, a single RTS (invite only), and 2 F2P MOBAs.... I'll wait to hear the options for those not wanting to partake in the LAN tournaments, but attending for fun and socialization, if that'll be a thing... Otherwise I may not be attending (for the first time), and wait until the Larger Toronto Event you eluded to earlier


Indeed. It's hard to put together something for a smaller event like this. There will only be about 124 seats available total. I know we won't be able to please everyone here 

Let me try to come up with another option asap though.


----------



## admin

What about this gents:

LoL or Dota II (we will choose one of the games) = 40 players (8 teams)

CS:GO = 40 players (8 teams)

Hearthstone = 16 players

PUB Games - Single Player Sign Up (no tournament) = 24 players

SCII (invitational) = 16 players (using 4 shared computers)

Would that work better?


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> What about this gents:
> 
> LoL or Dota II (we will choose one of the games) = 40 players (8 teams)
> CS:GO = 40 players (8 teams)
> Hearthstone = 16 players
> PUB Games (no tournament) = 24 players
> SCII (invitational) = 16 players (using 4 shared computers)
> 
> Would that work better?


It doesn't seem too bad, but it's really hard to tell without a reliable way to gauge interest. Maybe a survey? I wonder if League of Legends will be more popular this time around. At the last Extravalanza only a handful of people signed up for it, despite its massive popularity in the market.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> It doesn't seem too bad, but it's really hard to tell without a reliable way to gauge interest. Maybe a survey? I wonder if League of Legends will be more popular this time around. At the last Extravalanza only a handful of people signed up for it, despite its massive popularity.


I know that we can fill the Dota II / LoL seats for sure. That is not an issue. My main concern is whether we can fill the 24 PUB game seats.

We can't add more seats to the other games as it messes with the brackets. (i.e. it's either 8 or 16 teams - anything other is a bit of a waste).


----------



## H3||scr3am

Certainly sounds good to me







My question is why is Hearthstone there? IMO a 16 man tournament would certainly finish before 12 hours... and it's not a very skill based game... it's a lot of efficiency and min/max decks as well as money(Pay to get better cards)/daily grind quests and luck (to get the most efficient cards)...I mean there is an ipad version... that drips casual to me...again my opinions.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I know that we can fill the Dota II / LoL seats for sure. That is not an issue. My main concern is whether we can fill the 24 PUB game seats.
> 
> We can't add more seats to the other games as it messes with the brackets. (i.e. it's either 8 or 16 teams - anything other is a bit of a waste).


I was thinking it might be more difficult to fill seats that had 5 man team requirements over the singles, but obviously you're the man with the experience. I have a hard time imagining it would be difficult to fill 24 casual seats, especially if it's all ages (though I have to say I really enjoyed the restricted age requirement of the last LAN event).


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Certainly sounds good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is why is Hearthstone there? IMO a 16 man tournament would certainly finish before 12 hours... and it's not a very skill based game... it's a lot of efficiency and min/max decks as well as money(Pay to get better cards)/daily grind quests and luck (to get the most efficient cards)...I mean there is an ipad version... that drips casual to me...again my opinions.


A few points:


We don't have a good replacement for such few seats (i.e. 16). A suitable game would need to be 1v1 and be popular.
Multiples of eight are needed for a proper bracket.
We have a strong competitive Hearthstone scene in Toronto
Some of the top players use decks comprised with only standard cards
It is indeed a casual game - which allows for a broader audience to be jealous of all of the non casual games, gamers and rigs 
We would allow for two different styles of tournaments for Hearthstone: 1) A normal 16 man bracket and 2) A first ever attempt at a "crew battle" which was pioneered by Super Smash Bros (yes I watched the documentary on youtube!) - so it would take a lot more time as a result.


----------



## Draven

Here is an idea, how about you make the Pub part a small TF2 event and the winners get their LAN event fee back it's small and I am pretty sure some would like to be at the event for free and not double elimination either like last time lol just a thought.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Here is an idea, how about you make the Pub part a small TF2 event and the winners get their LAN event fee back it's small and I am pretty sure some would like to be at the event for free just a thought.


Surprise! The LAN event will be free for everyone! You just need to pay a larger deposit than last time to ensure you actually show up. You will get your money back at the event  Thanks again to lawyers.... 

TF2 will be one of our Pub games though for sure.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Certainly sounds good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is why is Hearthstone there? IMO a 16 man tournament would certainly finish before 12 hours... and it's not a very skill based game... it's a lot of efficiency and min/max decks as well as money(Pay to get better cards)/daily grind quests and luck (to get the most efficient cards)...I mean there is an ipad version... that drips casual to me...again my opinions.


I like Hearthstone! It's true that there are some luck components to the game, but intelligent deck building really shows as well. As for for the availability of cards, I don't really see a problem. Those who worked hard to grind out those games every day to get the cards they want should be able to show them off in a tournament setting. As for time requirements, it's true that it's unlikely to fill the full 12 hours, but I think that's OK. The most recent tournament I watched was a best of seven, and each round should last at least 10 minutes, so it starts to add up.

What other games did you have in mind? The eSports scene is pretty limited as far as I know, with the major contenders being MOBA, FPS, and more recently TCG. We've got the 2 major MOBAs being represented, and the only popular competitive TCG. As for FPS, outside of Counter Strike I'm not sure anything has a notable eSports scene except for MAYBE Call of Duty.

I feel like the list for competitive games in a LAN setting that will fill seats is pretty narrow. The only game I can think of off the top of my head that doesn't really fit into these categories but can fill time, is relatively popular, and can have a competitive nature is Civ V, but I dunno if that would even bring interest.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Surprise! The LAN event will be free for everyone! You just need to pay a larger deposit than last time to ensure you actually show up. You will get your money back at the event  Thanks again to lawyers....
> 
> TF2 will be one of our Pub games though for sure.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> One note: this will be a LAN only event this year. No Ln2 = no benching competition. We just can't get Ln2 past the lawyers


Will there be space/power for some cascades then?

Also I have a feeling the pub seats will fill up fairly easy, debating grabbing one here and bringing some more from the states.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> A few points:
> 
> We don't have a good replacement for such few seats (i.e. 16). A suitable game would need to be 1v1 and be popular.
> Multiples of eight are needed for a proper bracket.
> We have a strong competitive Hearthstone scene in Toronto
> Some of the top players use decks comprised with only standard cards
> It is indeed a casual game - which allows for a broader audience to be jealous of all of the non casual games, gamers and rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would allow for two different styles of tournaments for Hearthstone: 1) A normal 16 man bracket and 2) A first ever attempt at a "crew battle" which was pioneered by Super Smash Bros (yes I watched the documentary on youtube!) - so it would take a lot more time as a result.


While I like the idea of Hearthstone, I do have to disagree that top players use decks comprised of only standard cards. The range of standard (entry level) cards that players have access to are very narrow. Hellscream is correct in that players who have access to fewer cards will be at a significant disadvantage. However, some decks can still be strong without the addition of epic or legendary cards (which are significantly more rare than other cards that you can unlock only through opening packs). That said, if you're looking to compete in a Hearthstone tournament, you're probably comfortable with the cards you have access to.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> While I like the idea of Hearthstone, I do have to disagree that top players use decks comprised of only standard cards. The range of standard (entry level) cards that players have access to are very narrow. Hellscream is correct in that players who have access to fewer cards will be at a significant disadvantage. However, some decks can still be strong without the addition of epic or legendary cards (which are significantly more rare than other cards that you can unlock only through opening packs). That said, if you're looking to compete in a Hearthstone tournament, you're probably comfortable with the cards you have access to.


Well said sir. I am sure I am wrong then. I do know of one top player than only uses standard cards though in one of his main decks. I should not have made such a bold claim! It is late here though - please forgive me


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Will there be space/power for some cascades then?


I don't see why not. Could you provide me with how much space you would need for your rig? Also, how much power is it using from the wall?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> What about this gents:
> 
> LoL or Dota II (we will choose one of the games) = 40 players (8 teams)
> 
> CS:GO = 40 players (8 teams)
> 
> Hearthstone = 16 players
> 
> Pub Games - Single Player Sign Up (no tournament) = 24 players
> 
> SCII (invitational) = 16 players (using 4 shared computers)
> 
> Would that work better?


Any other thoughts on this proposed format?


----------



## shoota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Any other thoughts on this proposed format?


sounds really good, but more csgo teams would be nice









also when should we expect tickets to be up to purchase?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Any other thoughts on this proposed format?


Well I guess I could try to get my son to go as CS:GO esrb rating is 17+ and he turns 17 on June 10th


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoota*
> 
> sounds really good, but more csgo teams would be nice


If anything there should be more LoL and Dota 2 tickets. We could probably fill a LAN 3 times this size with League players. They've had viewing events with over a thousand people for finals and regularly hold LCS viewings with several hundred people. To be honest it's almost too _popular_, a few years down the line we may see a MOBA crash due to all the copycat titles coming out. Same thing happened with WoW and again with CoD. Both killed any real innovation within their genres for years.


----------



## Lee17

In for pub games!!


----------



## xNovax

I don't think you will have a problem filling the pub seats.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I know that we can fill the Dota II / LoL seats for sure. That is not an issue. My main concern is whether we can fill the 24 PUB game seats.
> 
> We can't add more seats to the other games as it messes with the brackets. (i.e. it's either 8 or 16 teams - anything other is a bit of a waste).


Really you think you might not be able to fill up 24 pub seats? I'm worried that I won't be able to get a pub seat before they sell out.


----------



## johny24

This is flippin amazing! I was actually wearing my ExtravaLANza shirt yesterday from the last AMD event. I can't wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Cannot wait - had an amazing time at the last one


Are you back in the area, or are you still floating around the world?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Awesome, very much looking forward to this, checked my calendar and I should be free that weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admin, if you need a hand with anything just let me know, had a good time helping out where I could at the Grand Champion event


Do you guys want to start a team?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> Really you think you might not be able to fill up 24 pub seats? I'm worried that I won't be able to get a pub seat before they sell out.


That is what I'm afraid of as well :S

I'm full pub on this one as I don't play MOBA's nor do I play CS:GO competitively. I'll keep my fingers crossed that I will be hanging around when the registration form comes out


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> That is what I'm afraid of as well :S
> 
> I'm full pub on this one as I don't play MOBA's nor do I play CS:GO competitively. I'll keep my fingers crossed that I will be hanging around when the registration form comes out


Yup thats me too. Also we should actually do a pre event meet again.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Isn't most OCN members Pub only? I mean i am pretty sure 99% of people here dont have a Dota or LoL Team. Yeas a lot off us play Dota 2 and LoL but we dont have team. I think there should be maybe 2-3 teams made from single players like last time.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Isn't most OCN members Pub only? I mean i am pretty sure 99% of people here dont have a Dota or LoL Team. Yeas a lot off us play Dota 2 and LoL but we dont have team. *I think there should be maybe 2-3 teams made from single players like last time.*


I think that would be a very good idea.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> This is flippin amazing! I was actually wearing my ExtravaLANza shirt yesterday from the last AMD event. I can't wait.
> Are you back in the area, or are you still floating around the world?
> Do you guys want to start a team?


I am back in and around Ottawa my friend









I don't actually play any of the games that have been proposed thus far haha might be problematic to start a team









Pretty much only been playing BF4 and Diablo 3 lately


----------



## dashner

Sad to not see a sponsored TF2 tournament like last year









There were a lot of interested Canadian TF2 players who wanted to go to the last event but the venue wasn't big enough and tickets sold out way too fast.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dashner*
> 
> Sad to not see a sponsored TF2 tournament like last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a lot of interested Canadian TF2 players who wanted to go to the last event but the venue wasn't big enough and tickets sold out way too fast.


Indeed - it is sad  TF2 was last to sell out last year(we had to reduce the number of tickets and allocate them to another game as they looked like they were not going to sell out). Even then, we had two less teams show up - that had even registered for the event 

Happy to consider TF2 again for the next event though. We need to make sure the TF2 players show their support and come out in droves next time though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dashner*
> 
> Sad to not see a sponsored TF2 tournament like last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a lot of interested Canadian TF2 players who wanted to go to the last event but the venue wasn't big enough and tickets sold out way too fast.


Go to Twich.TV and see what are the most popular games.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Isn't most OCN members Pub only? I mean i am pretty sure 99% of people here dont have a Dota or LoL Team. Yeas a lot off us play Dota 2 and LoL but we dont have team. I think there should be maybe 2-3 teams made from single players like last time.


We can help you guys organize some matches at the event


----------



## dashner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Indeed - it is sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TF2 was last to sell out last year(we had to reduce the number of tickets and allocate them to another game as they looked like they were not going to sell out). Even then, we had two less teams show up - that had even registered for the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to consider TF2 again for the next event though. We need to make sure the TF2 players show their support and come out in droves next time though.


The more in advance it's announced with support, the more of us would be able to go. Nobody caught wind of OCN 2013 for TF2 until about two weeks before. Case in point this LAN next fall is about to have one of the largest TF2 turnouts in a long time, with 125 paid players and counting for the tournament which is still 5 months away:

http://teamfortress.tv/thread/17547/gxl-lan-fall-2014/?page=1

Food for thought re: next year. We may not be the most popular of games but we do come out to support it if we hear about it with some notice.

Hope you guys have fun this year though







. Had a lot of fun at the last one.


----------



## Cactii

How serious is the LAN this year? Last extravaLANza felt very relaxed and for fun, but I also went to the OCN Grand Championship Series and it seemed a lot more serious. Personally, I really enjoyed the more relaxed nature of the extravaLANza. If the LAN is to be like the Grand Championship Series I'll need to know which MOBA is being played as soon as possible. I'm reasonably good at League of Legends and feel comfortable playing in a more competitive environment. However, I'm much less experienced in Dota 2, and I'm not sure I'd want to sign up for it in a serious tournament.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dashner*
> 
> The more in advance it's announced with support, the more of us would be able to go. Nobody caught wind of OCN 2013 for TF2 until about two weeks before. Case in point this LAN next fall is about to have one of the largest TF2 turnouts in a long time, with 125 paid players and counting for the tournament which is still 5 months away:
> 
> http://teamfortress.tv/thread/17547/gxl-lan-fall-2014/?page=1
> 
> Food for thought re: next year. We may not be the most popular of games but we do come out to support it if we hear about it with some notice.
> 
> Hope you guys have fun this year though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Had a lot of fun at the last one.


Noted! I personally love TF2 and wish we could make it happen for this event  We will definitely keep it on the consideration list for the next LAN though! Thanks for the well-wishes!

If you can get more of the TF2 guys active on OCN - I think they will be better represented for these types of events 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> How serious is the LAN this year? Last extravaLANza felt very relaxed and for fun, but I also went to the OCN Grand Championship Series and it seemed a lot more serious. Personally, I really enjoyed the more relaxed nature of the extravaLANza. If the LAN is to be like the Grand Championship Series I'll need to know which MOBA is being played as soon as possible. I'm reasonably good at League of Legends and feel comfortable playing in a more competitive environment. However, I'm much less experienced in Dota 2, and I'm not sure I'd want to sign up for it in a serious tournament.


I believe the team games will be reasonably competitive. We should have a decision on LoL vs Dota II in the coming days. I agree that the last Extravalanza was a lot of fun being partly PUG-style. It was just too much to manage for this year with such a short duration (12 hours - including load-in). We had to move to team sign ups for team games - which equates to a more competitive structure.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I am back in and around Ottawa my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't actually play any of the games that have been proposed thus far haha might be problematic to start a team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much only been playing BF4 and Diablo 3 lately


I know what you're talking about. I've never touched these games. I've been playing BF4 with the guys from work for the last 2 months. Maybe the GPU Santa will rent a BF4 server for $1.49 and we can have some fun on the single ticket side of things. Either way, it should be heaps of fun.


----------



## sandman-1c

Always been a fun event at AMD!

How will registration work for CS Teams - Based off of first come first serve etc?

Will there be 1st 2nd and 3rd place prizes and 1st place getting the best of the prizes? etc (competitive for the teams)

Thanks!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandman-1c*
> 
> Always been a fun event at AMD!
> 
> How will registration work for CS Teams - Based off of first come first serve etc?
> 
> Will there be 1st 2nd and 3rd place prizes and 1st place getting the best of the prizes? etc (competitive for the teams)
> 
> Thanks!


First come first serve  We will be paying out 1st through 3rd


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> How serious is the LAN this year? Last extravaLANza felt very relaxed and for fun, but I also went to the OCN Grand Championship Series and it seemed a lot more serious. Personally, I really enjoyed the more relaxed nature of the extravaLANza. If the LAN is to be like the Grand Championship Series I'll need to know which MOBA is being played as soon as possible. I'm reasonably good at League of Legends and feel comfortable playing in a more competitive environment. However, I'm much less experienced in Dota 2, and I'm not sure I'd want to sign up for it in a serious tournament.


Its hard to say. I would thing most people from OCN prefer the less serious Gaming that we got in the last AMD Event and the more se
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I know what you're talking about. I've never touched these games. I've been playing BF4 with the guys from work for the last 2 months. Maybe the GPU Santa will rent a BF4 server for $1.49 and we can have some fun on the single ticket side of things. Either way, it should be heaps of fun.


Most OCN members will have BF4 so we could still play it. I personally like these LANs more in terms of tech then competitive gaming which is not really a OCN thing. Completive gamers dont care/know much about PCs.


----------



## sandman-1c

thanks for the quick reply







when will registration be opening? And can a individual from a team sign up the entire team (5)?


----------



## Cyclops

Crysis 3? Battlefield 4? CS 1.6? Anyone? Cyclops is sad







.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandman-1c*
> 
> thanks for the quick reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when will registration be opening? And can a individual from a team sign up the entire team (5)?


We will give people on OCN a heads up when registration will be open  You will have to sign up as a team for the team events.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Crysis 3? Battlefield 4? CS 1.6? Anyone? Cyclops is sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


BF4 will be a pub game  It looks like we will actually have 34 slots open for Pub  I have confirmed that we will have 134 slots total. Up to ten of those will be taken by AMD staff.


----------



## Cyclops

Sounds good.


----------



## micul

Does this replace OCN Grand Championship Series ?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul*
> 
> Does this replace OCN Grand Championship Series ?


No  They are different events. OC.net is looking to support PC Gaming for other events too. So we will see how we can support these other events and still hold our own.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Yeah, not too sure about attending now...maybe I am too old school for this. I really have no desire to play LOL or DOTA, but that's just me. I'm not someone who has the time to practice with a set team in anything, I rarely have time for gaming period any more. That;s not to say I didn't have a great time at the last Extravalanza, but I am getting the feeling I am going to feel even more out of place at this event. Might stop by to check out the sponsors and what-not, but I am kind of second guessing my sign-up for anything else. Oh well, can't expect these events to cater to everyone, and I am sure everyone who does attend will have a great time.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Just a heads up - we will likely be only allowing people to sign up as a team this year to help with timing and seating at the event.
> 
> While we will be formally announcing games later, if you plan on coming as a single player, find your teams asap to ensure you are ready for sign-up. If I had to guess, we will most likely be focusing on three team games: League of Legends, CS:GO, Dota II. This is not final though at this point. I just wanted to give you guys a heads up.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Looks like the above paragraph is no longer relevant. Please see rest of discussion in further posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like that only CS:GO and Dota II or LoL will require you to sign up as a team. Hearthstone and Pub games spots will be available for singles. Again - this might change! Please don't be upset if it does. We appreciate your feedback so far!
> 
> *Again - you will most likely ONLY be able to play a game that you meet the age requirements for (i.e. you can't be under 18 to play CS:GO). You will have to show proof of age. We are looking into waivers allowing those younger than the ESRB rating to play.*
> 
> None of what I said is confirmed as of yet though - so please don't be upset if something changes. I will update you all as soon as I know more.
> 
> Please note that we are also looking at having a StarCraft II tournament that will be invite-only. If you think you can compete with the pros, please PM me with your SCII info to ensure your name is on the consideration list.
> 
> If you want to attend the event, but can't be part of the LAN for whatever reason, you can always attend as a member of the public and browse the amazing offerings of the sponsors.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yeah, not too sure about attending now...maybe I am too old school for this. I really have no desire to play LOL or DOTA, but that's just me. I'm not someone who has the time to practice with a set team in anything, I rarely have time for gaming period any more. That;s not to say I didn't have a great time at the last Extravalanza, but I am getting the feeling I am going to feel even more out of place at this event. Might stop by to check out the sponsors and what-not, but I am kind of second guessing my sign-up for anything else. Oh well, can't expect these events to cater to everyone, and I am sure everyone who does attend will have a great time.


There are many games we can play that are not LoL and Dota 2. Its true they are the games that are being played most right now in PC. Personally i like to go there see other people build, talk about tech, have fun, play some games etc etc. I too dont like the completive side of things.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yeah, not too sure about attending now...maybe I am too old school for this. I really have no desire to play LOL or DOTA, but that's just me. I'm not someone who has the time to practice with a set team in anything, I rarely have time for gaming period any more. That;s not to say I didn't have a great time at the last Extravalanza, but I am getting the feeling I am going to feel even more out of place at this event. Might stop by to check out the sponsors and what-not, but I am kind of second guessing my sign-up for anything else. Oh well, can't expect these events to cater to everyone, and I am sure everyone who does attend will have a great time.


There are 34 seats for the Pub side of the LAN. Games like DayZ, TF2, Titanfall, BF4, CS:GO etc will be played. Why not join that? What games are you looking for? These are all there for those looking to have fun at the LAN but not have to compete 

We basically have the same mix of games as all of our previous events. Actually, we have a more diverse mix. If we see that the Pub games (the games played just for fun) sell out - we can add more.


----------



## Draven

Well if anyone is looking for a FUN team I have an open spot, our team is not serious, we are just playing to have a good time, mingle, and see/make friends so please PM me if you are interested in joining Team F'n'G (aka Team Fun and Games)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I am back in and around Ottawa my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't actually play any of the games that have been proposed thus far haha might be problematic to start a team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much only been playing BF4 and Diablo 3 lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're talking about. I've never touched these games. I've been playing BF4 with the guys from work for the last 2 months. Maybe the GPU Santa will rent a BF4 server for $1.49 and we can have some fun on the single ticket side of things. Either way, it should be heaps of fun.
Click to expand...

I am down for starting a team, I also don't play any of those games, but I am not too concerned about how well I play, mostly just looking to have a good time


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Well if anyone is looking for a FUN team I have an open spot, our team is not serious, we are just playing to have a good time, mingle, and see/make friends so please PM me if you are interested in joining Team F'n'G (aka Team Fun and Games)


What game would the team be playing?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What game would the team be playing?


Trying our hand at CS:GO this time lol I've played for a couple hours but I am going to try and get some time in before the LAN, this is also a B-Day gift for my son he has never been to a LAN before and he is turning 17 on June 10th so I thought why not


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Trying our hand at CS:GO this time lol I've played for a couple hours but I am going to try and get some time in before the LAN, this is also a B-Day gift for my son he has never been to a LAN before and he is turning 17 on June 10th so I thought why not


If you don't mind, could I join your team? I am not great at CS:GO but I would rather be in a tournament than have to find different games to play all day.

*Only if the LAN is not 18+ only*


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> If you don't mind, could I join your team? I am not great at CS:GO but I would rather be in a tournament than have to find different games to play all day.
> 
> *Only if the LAN is not 18+ only*


Well further back in the thread Admin said it would go by the rating of the game and CS:GO ESRB rating is Rated M 17+ so I would assume that as long as you are 17 you can play.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Well further back in the thread Admin said it would go by the rating of the game and CS:GO ESRB rating is Rated M 17+ so I would assume that as long as you are 17 you can play.


Ahh, then I guess we will have to see if those waivers come out cause I am only 16.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ahh, then I guess we will have to see if those waivers come out cause I am only 16.


yeah well if I don't find someone by the time the tickets go on sale then my team may go for the PUB part and if you can't go then I need to find someone ASAP.


----------



## axipher

I'm in for this


----------



## RussianJ

Is there an idea of how much the deposit will be? That way I can have an idea of how much to set aside/ if I need to plan to drive to North Montan... Uh... Canada.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm in for this


The mystical Axi returns!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> One note: this will be a LAN only event this year. No Ln2 = no benching competition. We just can't get Ln2 past the lawyers


Awww, that's unfortunate. The previous benching competitions were a blast and they went off seamlessly, so I was really looking forward to another benching competition this summer.

Is there anything in the works for benching this summer, or will that be reserved for a LAN/Benching competition much further down the road?

Regardless of there not being any benching, this LAN should still be amazing, because the last one held at AMD was quite spectacular.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm in for this
> 
> 
> 
> The mystical Axi returns!
Click to expand...

I can't pass up another amazing AMD LAN event and a chance to see my fellow OCNers. I missed a lot in my 1 year hiatus, lots of catching up to do. Lots of updates for my carputer build log too.


----------



## Draven

I've got all my players now tell me where to sign up lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> I've got all my players now tell me where to sign up lol


That better include me


----------



## whateverxxx

when can we register?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That better include me


Well you should have said something Mister I take a year away







welcome back btw lol


----------



## kevinf

Morally torn! Evertz family picnic or ocn lanparty. Grr


----------



## Draven

Does anyone know what game mode will be used in the tournament for CS:GO or will it be random?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Does anyone know what game mode will be used in the tournament for CS:GO or will it be random?


Historically we've used the standard competitive format. In CS:GO that's the 'Competitive' matchmaking selection. Generally only bomb defusal missions are played in most tournaments. There's no map list yet. I'd love to run some of the Operation Phoenix maps since they're a lot of fun but it's probably unrealistic to expect that everyone would actually have them in the first place, not even considering that they may not be perfectly balanced for competitive play just yet. It gets monotonous to see the CS players doing the same few maps every single time. Not sure how they put up with it.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Historically we've used the standard competitive format. In CS:GO that's the 'Competitive' matchmaking selection. Generally only bomb defusal missions are played in most tournaments. There's no map list yet. I'd love to run some of the Operation Phoenix maps since they're a lot of fun but it's probably unrealistic to expect that everyone would actually have them in the first place, not even considering that they may not be perfectly balanced for competitive play just yet. It gets monotonous to see the CS players doing the same few maps every single time. Not sure how they put up with it.


Cache is used in some competitive play at least. And I think you can download all the Operation Phoenix maps for free from the Steam Workshop. The play pass is only so you can play Operation Phoenix maps on matchmaking servers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yeah, not too sure about attending now...maybe I am too old school for this. I really have no desire to play LOL or DOTA, but that's just me. I'm not someone who has the time to practice with a set team in anything, I rarely have time for gaming period any more. That;s not to say I didn't have a great time at the last Extravalanza, but I am getting the feeling I am going to feel even more out of place at this event. Might stop by to check out the sponsors and what-not, but I am kind of second guessing my sign-up for anything else. Oh well, can't expect these events to cater to everyone, and I am sure everyone who does attend will have a great time.


I'm a bit iffy too, but I think I'm still gonna go for the casual if I can manage to get a seat. 34 casual players seems pretty decent. You should come.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Any possibility of having a Quake Live duel (1v1) tournament up there with CS:GO and the other big games?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

No Quake events until Quake 5 Arena, gotta be firm with id Software.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> No Quake events until Quake 5 Arena, gotta be firm with id Software.


Ah come on there's nothing wrong with Quake Live and it's still plenty popular it was just in Dreamhack winter for instance. Not to mention it's a way better far more competitive free to play 1v1 game then Hearthstone is.


----------



## Draven

*Bump* for new info


----------



## axizor

I'd be tempted to get an enhanced drivers lisence when I renew mine and drive the good ol' Grand Marquis up... Too bad it's not in Windsor or somewhere closer to me


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> I'd be tempted to get an enhanced drivers lisence when I renew mine and drive the good ol' Grand Marquis up... Too bad it's not in Toronto or somewhere closer to me


Markham is just a part of the Greater Toronto Area.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Markham is just a part of the Greater Toronto Area.


Ugh, why did I say Toronto? I meant Windsor.


----------



## RussianJ

I have to drive through Windsor to get there if your looking to car pool


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I have to drive through Windsor to get there if your looking to car pool


That's a very generous offer, but I think I'll have to pass. Thank you.

Just curious, were you at the summer LN2 event they had at Micro Center a few years back? I thought I remember your name from somewhere.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> That's a very generous offer, but I think I'll have to pass. Thank you.
> 
> Just curious, were you at the summer LN2 event they had at Micro Center a few years back? I thought I remember your name from somewhere.


Yep. Micro Center is only a short drive for me here. Or you may have seen me at any of the other Toronto LANs.


----------



## Epipo

Hey just curious, My Radeon card isn't as good as my Nvidia card (Hd7790 1G vs GTX 660 2G.....Does Nvidia ever have any events near Toronto?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I'm pretty sure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epipo*
> 
> Hey just curious, My Radeon card isn't as good as my Nvidia card (Hd7790 1G vs GTX 660 2G.....Does Nvidia ever have any events near Toronto?


To my knowledge the nearest nVidia sponsored event is LAN ETS in Montreal, but they are only a minor sponsor.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epipo*
> 
> Hey just curious, My Radeon card isn't as good as my Nvidia card (Hd7790 1G vs GTX 660 2G.....Does Nvidia ever have any events near Toronto?


Reason why you have AMD events in Canada/Toronto is because ATi used to be a Canadian company with ATi HQ in Markham (GTA).


----------



## sLim

I am excited!


----------



## admin

We should have a great contest announced within the next few days  It ties in well with the Extravalanza  Keep your eyes on this thread and the contest section


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We should have a great contest announced within the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ties in well with the Extravalanza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your eyes on this thread and the contest section


----------



## Sunreeper

I live near Markham! I'd love to go to this!


----------



## carmas

I wish I was living closer. But I will watch the event on Twitch.


----------



## SamNicko

Excellent Event ^^ looking forward to watch on Twitch.tv.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Guess i'm watching it on Twitch then


----------



## VaporX

Stop by the Sapphire table and say hi


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporX*
> 
> Stop by the Sapphire table and say hi


yeah....now i wish i was going


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporX*
> 
> Stop by the Sapphire table and say hi


Count on me


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Aim to come to one of these main events next year for sure ! Save up time







Of course I will attend any UK event easily haha.


----------



## davcc22

i'd show up but im down here in the great southern land maybe work something out for the people down under????? im shure a company called guff would love to help bahahaha yeah that's never going to happen


----------



## SaharaVx

Really hoping this LAN will not be an 18+ event, like really hoping lol. If not an 18+ event, I'd possibly attend as a PUB gamer, as I don't play any of the competitive team games.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaharaVx*
> 
> Really hoping this LAN will not be an 18+ event, like really hoping lol. If not an 18+ event, I'd possibly attend as a PUB gamer, as I don't play any of the competitive team games.


Same thing I am thinking.


----------



## NexusRed

Sooo EXCITED!! I'm not really interested in the LAN event but I would like to be a spectator and talk with vendors, look at new tech, etc. Any idea on how we go about this? I'm literally 2hrs away from Markham.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NexusRed*
> 
> Sooo EXCITED!! I'm not really interested in the LAN event but I would like to be a spectator and talk with vendors, look at new tech, etc. Any idea on how we go about this? I'm literally 2hrs away from Markham.


At the last event there was a public event that you could get into even if you were not attending the lan, although if you want to do that and not attend the lan you cannot get into the actual lan portion and talk to the people in there.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Finally something worth getting out of the house for! And it's an event in Canada?!







Can't wait!


----------



## PontiacGTX

I just saw your facebook`s post BUT is real the giveaway?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> I just saw your facebook`s post BUT is real the giveaway?


Do you mean are we actually giving away three R9 290's that were used for mining? Yes!


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Do you mean are we actually giving away three R9 290's that were used for mining? Yes!


yes,it is avaialable if the wimner isnt from canada/usa BUT can receive it on an usa address?,thanks


----------



## Valor958

I'd have to get a passport AND find a way up there, so I'll be missing this one too







Sounds great though! I'll catch you all on twitch!


----------



## somone

where is the event streamed?


----------



## somone

never mind, its on twitch
i needed to subscribe too anyways


----------



## Erza

How do we participate in the Twitch, and when is the airdate?


----------



## somone

Quote:


> How do we participate in the Twitch, and when is the airdate? redface.gif


twitch.tv btw, it said that more details coming on first page


----------



## somone

www.twitch.tv/overclocktv
here u go guys!!


----------



## somone

sorry for spoiling it if i am admins, i found it on google


----------



## RussianJ

Any idea when registration will open or will I be forced to f5 every 40 minutes like last time.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

The atmosphere, food, prizes, etc... every new LAN event by OCN raises the bar in terms of the best LAN parties ever in Canadian history. I can't wait!!









They need to take video of the whole event and do a documentary or something, it's just that so amazing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Still determining that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a preference?
> 
> I do believe we will also be playing games like BF4 and Hearthstone as part of the sponsor/public tournament - which will also include an OCN team


Oh yes, please do BF4/BF3! And I prefer CS: Source, but CS: GO is good too! Diablo 3 would be nice as a pub game. Please have more casual events with pub servers up this time too! (not just tournaments) maybe even some folding, modding competition or a hackathon would be cool also, so not just gaming related.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I think for CS:S has pretty much been phased out of the Counter Strike community in favor of CS:GO. Valve has been putting all of their efforts into getting the community into transitioning, since the CS:S vs CS 1.6 divide really hurt the scene. It seems like most of the players have transitioned just out of fear that a similar divide could really prevent the whole community from achieving the level of success that other eSports like LoL, Dota 2, SC2, etc have achieved in the past few years.


There's still a lot of CS: Source players, you'd be surprised.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Surprise! The LAN event will be free for everyone! You just need to pay a larger deposit than last time to ensure you actually show up. You will get your money back at the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to lawyers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TF2 will be one of our Pub games though for sure.


This is truly amazing... not only the best LAN party in Ontario but also free as well. and the raffles... simply blows my mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> Any possibility of having a Quake Live duel (1v1) tournament up there with CS:GO and the other big games?


Hey dude, I'll play Quake Live with you 1v1.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Any idea when registration will open or will I be forced to f5 every 40 minutes like last time.


They should set up an e-mail notification sign up form so I can set it up to text my phone when signups go live.


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somone*
> 
> twitch.tv btw, it said that more details coming on first page


Oh, so for now I should just follow the forum twitch account? In that case, I am already a follower.


----------



## LRDiscovery

I used to travel to LAN parties... but then I took a case to the knee! (I am terrified of computers now)


----------



## elec999

I'd love to go to it.


----------



## PCSarge

im going. no.matter.what.

my little ITX case needs its first outing. not to mention abit of showcasing. lol

besides AMD+games = dont u dare show up with nvidia







jk


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Yeah Ill be showing with my 7990...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> im going. no.matter.what.
> 
> my little ITX case needs its first outing. not to mention abit of showcasing. lol
> 
> besides AMD+games = dont u dare show up with nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk


Considering we have LAN every year now i want to build a ITX PC but then again i am 2KM away from AMD HQ.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah Ill be showing with my 7990...


Not sure if I want to go with my watercooled rig or just bring one of my new rigs, would be nice to bring my WC one and they update my PGU for me lol.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Considering we have LAN every year now i want to build a ITX PC but then again i am 2KM away from AMD HQ.


I've been going to LANs monthly for the past 4 years at uni, I'd say the best price/performance area is mATX over ITX for gaming. If somebody built a computer case similar to HP's SFF line but with mITX instead of HP's BTX derivative then I'd reconsider since you could put a monitor ontop and you're actually saving yourself some real footprint space on a standard table. That's more of the realm of prebuilt computers, though.

EDIT: It's basically what the Steam boxes are, too.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I wonder if I can get up there for this event.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I wonder if I can get up there for this event.


Dooooooo itttttttt! if you show I'll definitely bring my main rig.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Considering we have LAN every year now i want to build a ITX PC but then again i am 2KM away from AMD HQ.


i built mine after realising a corsair 500R in a suitcase looked rediculous at the last toronto OCN LAN. though i got many comments for being inventive on transporting it.

although my WCing is nowhere in a professional level. im proud of my achievement of how well it works in that prodigy on 1 240 rad.

considering the use of a universal EK GPU block.

CPU @ 4.6ghz and an OC'd 270X Windforce

max cpu temp gaming is 57C hottest core in ambient of 26C

max GPU temp is 65 in ambient of 26C

thats after about 8-10 hours of gaming on a saturday night. with many games cranked to max

it should handle OCNs next room boiling event pretty easily. that church last july was brutal.

in other news, wheres the signup sheet for the event?


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I've been going to LANs monthly for the past 4 years at uni, I'd say the best price/performance area is mATX over ITX for gaming. If somebody built a computer case similar to HP's SFF line but with mITX instead of HP's BTX derivative then I'd reconsider since you could put a monitor ontop and you're actually saving yourself some real footprint space on a standard table. That's more of the realm of prebuilt computers, though.
> 
> EDIT: It's basically what the Steam boxes are, too.


You make me fee like a dinosaur with my fully loaded case now. Its hard to fit trifire in a SFF. I remember hauling the 70 lb beast in last time was fun.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> You make me fee like a dinosaur with my fully loaded case now. Its hard to fit trifire in a SFF. I remember hauling the 70 lb beast in last time was fun.


I've actually considered just buying a roadie case with a shock mounted rack since I could throw castors on it and never have to carry anything again. I don't think I'll be attending LANs anymore with quite the same frequency, though, so it may be overkill.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> You make me fee like a dinosaur with my fully loaded case now. Its hard to fit trifire in a SFF. I remember hauling the 70 lb beast in last time was fun.


I dont think you can get Quite, Cool, Overclocking,high performance in a small system. If a GPU runs 65C under water that water is HOT.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I dont think you can get Quite, Cool, Overclocking,high performance in a small system. If a GPU runs 65C under water that water is HOT.


Water in general should never be part of a LAN build. Too heavy and sensitive to movement. One hard bump or a drop and the entire system's a write off. Not the best for portability at all.


----------



## Cyclops

Canadian Connection
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Water in general should never be part of a LAN build. Too heavy and sensitive to movement. One hard bump or a drop and the entire system's a write off. Not the best for portability at all.


Oh, I disagree. I'm bringing my LAN rig and my main rig. Both are watercooled. The LAN rig is a NZXT Vulcan with a pair of GTX 780s and a 4770K Overclocked to 4.7 GHz (1.35V). It's very compact and with that handle on top, transportation is quite easy. You are right about knocks and bumps though, so extra care must be taken with Watercooled systems.


----------



## vonalka

BF4 for a pub game sounds good - can Titan Fall be included as well?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Dooooooo itttttttt! if you show I'll definitely bring my main rig.


I need to have some talks with the boss, but I would love to meet everyone that goes.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> BF4 for a pub game sounds good - can Titan Fall be included as well?


I dont have Titanfall. I dont think i can buy it by then.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Water in general should never be part of a LAN build. Too heavy and sensitive to movement. One hard bump or a drop and the entire system's a write off. Not the best for portability at all.


I hauled the same rig from the US last time fully filled. Had no problems if you can disregard explains to USBP what it is. If I have it my way either a 900D or SMA-8 fully loaded for me.

Someone has to fill the power surplus...


----------



## sf101

darn too far away for this canuck


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I dont think you can get Quite, Cool, Overclocking,high performance in a small system. If a GPU runs 65C under water that water is HOT.


on a single 240 rad. its not so damn bad considering the loop goes res>pump>cpu>rad>gpu>res the only issue is the fac that i had to use a good amount of 45 and 90 fittings to make it work properly

that and a 240 rad for what im running is a bit under par. got no money for a skinny 120 for the rear though. nor the extra fittings. it will eventually get one. in the meantime. in an ambient of 26C in a 10x10 room. those temps are not that bad


----------



## somone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> Oh, so for now I should just follow the forum twitch account? In that case, I am already a follower.


idk, tell me if u find out


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hmmm! Might see if I can make this again!

Admin, what are the lawyers' positions on dry ice? Can we get a couple hundred pounds to allow some benching? I don't really game much but I'd hate to miss this for that reason only!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

If AMD didn't spring for LN2 I'd have a hard time believing they'd be any more amicable towards dry ice.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> If AMD didn't spring for LN2 I'd have a hard time believing they'd be any more amicable towards dry ice.


^ this. just bring a waterblock and a 1/2HP chiller instead lol


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I need to have some talks with the boss, but I would love to meet everyone that goes.


Be sure to come by our table at the tech event t o say hi


----------



## NixZiZ

Hmm... close enough. I may be able to go!


----------



## Saxman

So, what are the games? This is 15 minutes from my house so you can bet I'll be there!


----------



## Draven

Hope to hear if there are any age restrictions for this LAN soon.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Hope to hear if there are any age restrictions for this LAN soon.


You have to be bellow 12 years old to attend. Pokémon Universe and Paper Mario are the only games that we're allowed to play.


----------



## jon6440

So will Dota 2 be 100% one of the competitive games for the LAN event? because I have around 1-2 teams who would be willing to join the tourney!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6440*
> 
> So will Dota 2 be 100% one of the competitive games for the LAN event? because I have around 1-2 teams who would be willing to join the tourney!


Yeah i would say Dota 2 for sure.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6440*
> 
> So will Dota 2 be 100% one of the competitive games for the LAN event? because I have around 1-2 teams who would be willing to join the tourney!


It's not 100%. They're deciding between Dota 2 and League of Legends. They'll announce which one they're choosing sometime in the future.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Dota 2 vs League of Legends hasn't been decided yet. A MOBA/ARTS game will be there but there has yet to be a final word.


----------



## jon6440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah i would say Dota 2 for sure.


aight cool thanks, hopefully its Dota 2 for sure, otherwise i would have to wait for the other larger LAN

Also, I want to build myself an ITX pc, any good suggestion for where to get one? i usually get my pc equipment from Cyberpower PC


----------



## dman811

Buy the parts and put it together?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Buy the parts and put it together?


^ this. Wrong forum if you dont know how


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

well if u don't know how to build a simple computer, just don't bother coming. ur not enthusiast enough to attend a lan party if that's the case.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> well if u don't know how to build a simple computer, just don't bother coming. ur not enthusiast enough to attend a lan party if that's the case.


Say that to all the kids that attend with their laptops and OEM systems every time.


----------



## jon6440

Lol ignore my previous post, had a brain fart









I just don't want to bring my main rig cause my full tower case weighs like 60 pounds


----------



## dman811

I carry my fully loaded HAF 932 around all the time. 73.2lbs (yes I have weighed it)


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> well if u don't know how to build a simple computer, just don't bother coming. ur not enthusiast enough to attend a lan party if that's the case.


How welcoming of you.

Maybe he shouldn't go if the people there will be like _this_.


----------



## admin

Updates:


Good news! We can do a 13+ event! Bad news: If you are under 18, you will need a parent to bring you to the event to sign the waiver in person
I will be at AMD today to check out the venue and go through some more details
We will be deciding on LoL vs. Dota next week. 

Looking forward to this guys! It should be an amazing event!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Okay I was joking I didn't think it would be taken so literally...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Updates:
> 
> Good news! We can do a 13+ event! Bad news: If you are under 18, you will need a parent to bring you to the event to sign the waiver in person
> I will be at AMD today to check out the venue and go through some more details
> We will be deciding on LoL vs. Dota next week.
> Looking forward to this guys! It should be an amazing event!


There's no way to get those signed before hand? (Im bringing an under 18 friend who can get it signed but I doubt their father will want to drive to markham)


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> There's no way to get those signed before hand? (Im bringing an under 18 friend who can get it signed but I doubt their father will want to drive to markham)


Same thing for me.

Also just realized I have a ball hockey tournament on the 21st. LAN or Ball hockey?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> There's no way to get those signed before hand? (Im bringing an under 18 friend who can get it signed but I doubt their father will want to drive to markham)


I will chat with the legal team about it  I wish it was a more simple process


----------



## somone

is there a limit to people? cause i want to go, but im in washington, so if the chances of getting in are low, then im not going to even try.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somone*
> 
> is there a limit to people? cause i want to go, but im in washington, so if the chances of getting in are low, then im not going to even try.


There are 134 spots, some people are most likely guaranteed an in, probably meaning that they have their seats already reserved.


----------



## 21276

I might actually be able to make it to this. I think I have a few vacation days booked around that time and Markham is only about an hour and a half drive away. I am excited


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somone*
> 
> is there a limit to people? cause i want to go, but im in washington, so if the chances of getting in are low, then im not going to even try.


We will let you know when tickets will go on sale. It should be within less than two weeks from now. You will be able to get a sense from that. But yes, 134 total for this event  The public side of the event will have 2,000+ people attending throughout the day though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> I might actually be able to make it to this. I think I have a few vacation days booked around that time and Markham is only about an hour and a half drive away. I am excited


Nice! See you there!


----------



## PCSarge

nil reserve me a damn ticket....but you will not get me on dota2 or LoL...both those games drive me insane...ill probably be a titanfall/BF4 guy. along with a few random games i weasel inbetween like the last lan


----------



## admin

That sucks @PCSarge! Maybe you can watch the stream at work? Just kidding. Work comes first unfortunately; after all, work provides the money to buy more gear!


----------



## Drav3n jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Updates:
> 
> Good news! We can do a 13+ event! Bad news: If you are under 18, you will need a parent to bring you to the event to sign the waiver in person
> I will be at AMD today to check out the venue and go through some more details
> We will be deciding on LoL vs. Dota next week.
> Looking forward to this guys! It should be an amazing event!


YAY I GET TO GO!!!!!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drav3n jr*
> 
> YAY I GET TO GO!!!!!!


LOL, father son gaming, can't wait until I can do that. Although I don't want it to happen too soon.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drav3n jr*
> 
> YAY I GET TO GO!!!!!!


Hey little Draven







.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

I just realized this is the same weekend I have my motorcycle safety course, I am seeing if I can change the date of the course.


----------



## sandman-1c

When are you visiting the AMD site admin?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandman-1c*
> 
> When are you visiting the AMD site admin?


I believe he visited this morning.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandman-1c*
> 
> When are you visiting the AMD site admin?


Just got back  This is going to be an amazing event! I believe there are 13 sponsors on board! Amazing venue! Amazing people! I highly encourage anyone not attending the LAN to show up for the public portion!


----------



## Lee17

When I will be able to throw my money? Soon?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

2 weeks







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *somone*
> 
> is there a limit to people? cause i want to go, but im in washington, so if the chances of getting in are low, then im not going to even try.
> 
> 
> 
> *We will let you know when tickets will go on sale. It should be within less than two weeks from now*. You will be able to get a sense from that. But yes, 134 total for this event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The public side of the event will have 2,000+ people attending throughout the day though!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> I might actually be able to make it to this. I think I have a few vacation days booked around that time and Markham is only about an hour and a half drive away. I am excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! See you there!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lee17

Ohhh... I miss that post.... sorry









But, count me in


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> Ohhh... I miss that post.... sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, count me in


Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is there going to be some kind of priority for OCN members?


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> Ohhh... I miss that post.... sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there!
Click to expand...

I may look tired after a 700km ride but I will be there. I hope I will not be before an exam week or a really busy weekend. It will be a good way to practice my poor English pronunciation


----------



## MPsilent

Missed last years event, hopefully I can get in this year.

PS: anyone need 1 player for a CS:GO team?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is there going to be some kind of priority for OCN members?


I can attempt to do that. Let me think of a good way to make that happen


----------



## Zeplin

yeah i think that's a good idea


----------



## Citra

^^


----------



## somone

idk if i can go, slim because summer vacation for me is 6/18 and 6/22 is kinda close!!! also, im in washignton so i'll probably have to fly. my rig isn't finished building yet, but maybe i'll enter it in next year







. hey admins, do you know how i can get the ticket and what are the rules? is it by power, or first come first serve? if it is power, i'll probably get in with my xeon rig


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somone*
> 
> idk if i can go, slim because summer vacation for me is 6/18 and 6/22 is kinda close!!! also, im in washignton so i'll probably have to fly. my rig isn't finished building yet, but maybe i'll enter it in next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . hey admins, do you know how i can get the ticket and what are the rules? is it by power, or first come first serve? if it is power, i'll probably get in with my xeon rig


It will be first come first serve. I believe each attendee will have 7.5amps each.

EDIT

As mentioned earlier, we will most likely have an "active OCN member" pre-registration period though. This will help ensure active OCN members get a better chance at attending


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> As mentioned earlier, we will most likely have an "active OCN member" pre-registration period though. This will help ensure active OCN members get a better chance at attending


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It will be first come first serve. I believe each attendee will have 7.5amps each.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> As mentioned earlier, we will most likely have an "active OCN member" pre-registration period though. This will help ensure active OCN members get a better chance at attending


Awesome


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I wish there was "Lets get a Hardware REP to the OCN Lan" type of drive, so I can show up...


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I wish there was "Lets get a Hardware REP to the OCN Lan" type of drive, so I can show up...


i wish they sent out people to pick people up. my car's transmission just said buh bye this morning. anyone got a spare car seat and some trunk space? lol

if you do a pm would be appreciated to make arrangements

on a good note... was a reason to break my bike out and ride 4km to work lol


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It will be first come first serve. I believe each attendee will have 7.5amps each.
> 
> EDIT
> As mentioned earlier, we will most likely have an "active OCN member" pre-registration period though. This will help ensure active OCN members get a better chance at attending


I definitely like the sounds of that. Awesome!


----------



## somone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It will be first come first serve. I believe each attendee will have 7.5amps each.
> 
> EDIT
> As mentioned earlier, we will most likely have an "active OCN member" pre-registration period though. This will help ensure active OCN members get a better chance at attending


ok, but what do u mean by 7.5 amps each? like power from a/c? in that case, i need to switch my 600w psu to 250w!

or, i can just plug in a 1000 watt psu and cause a power surge/blow the fuse (jk)


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somone*
> 
> ok, but what do u mean by 7.5 amps each? like power from a/c? in that case, i need to switch my 600w psu to 250w!
> 
> or, i can just plug in a 1000 watt psu and cause a power surge/blow the fuse (jk)


7.5 x 120 = 900 Watts. That's the allocation per person.


----------



## somone

kk thanks,

i've just finished building my rig a couple hours ago, do you think it is good enough?:

heres the link
http://www.overclock.net/t/1490020/case-mod-log-snowstorm-powerful-fast-cool-zip-ties#post_22277133


----------



## Cyclops

Well, if you're trying to play Minecraft it should be fine. For anything more demanding, you're gonna need a better GPU than that x1650.


----------



## somone

i have a hd6450 gpu as primary, i'm going to try crossfire with x1650 + hd6450 + random radeon card that i dont know the model of
im wondering if i would be able to play some high graphics games llike idk, im not really a gamer


----------



## Cyclops

You cant crossfire those cards, they're not from the same family/generation.


----------



## PCSarge

900 watts a person...id be clear even if i brought eyefinity lmao


----------



## somone

i'm not really crossfiring them, i just have them in my system since windows 8.1 uses the gpus as a cpu, increasing the performance a ton. you can have a athlon and a r9290x2 and it will run like a i7


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somone*
> 
> i'm not really crossfiring them, i just have them in my system since windows 8.1 uses the gpus as a cpu, increasing the performance a ton. you can have a athlon and a r9290x2 and it will run like a i7


are you in Toronto?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Dang. I could easily make my way up there with two of my buddies that are doing internships at that location. Unfortunately, I have class all Saturday. Earliest I could make it up would be 6pm, and I bet people would be leaving by then.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Dang. I could easily make my way up there with two of my buddies that are doing internships at that location. Unfortunately, I have class all Saturday. Earliest I could make it up would be 6pm, and I bet people would be leaving by then.


Skip class?


----------



## Rainmaker91

I'm going to watch the live stream of this, hopefully it won't crash that much with my time zone but I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPsilent*
> 
> Missed last years event, hopefully I can get in this year.
> 
> PS: anyone need 1 player for a CS:GO team?


Yeah I might, add me on steam.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Gabe_Ramsay


----------



## PCSarge

so
wheres our early ticket purchase/ registration? lol im dying to get this overwith and not be last minute like last year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Cannot wait to catch-up with you there! It's been too long!


want to see you BOTH there have never met either of you, last year's july lan was too busy lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Good to see so many sponsors.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Good to see so many sponsors.


I'm surprised about z1035. Pretty cool!


----------



## ripinpieces

So GS:GO will be played at this event? I got a team of 5 ready to go and I know a bunch of other teams willing to go.


----------



## calvinL

I went to the last extravalanza at AMD and that pretty much got me into competitive CS:GO, so I'm looking forward to this one especially after missing the OCN lan last summer because the signups were full.

I also have a team of 5 ready to go, and this time I'll be checking in frequently to make sure we get a spot. CS:GO has grown tremendously in popularity ever since the last LAN so I hope you guys can make some more room for teams this time around.


----------



## Draven

I've got my team of 5 ready to go, I'm not so great at CS:GO but I'm sure I'll have a great time


----------



## GabeRamsay

I've got a few spots left on my team, if anyone is looking for a team and is around DMG rank in matchmaking or higher and would be able to practice online fairly regularly over the next month please don't hesitate to add me on steam. http://steamcommunity.com/id/Gabe_Ramsay


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Skip class?


Can't









It's actually a super important class, and I have a presentation that I need to deliver that day. Believe me, I'm bummed.


----------



## superx107

Is this a BYOC or is AMD providing everyone computers for the tournament?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx107*
> 
> Is this a BYOC or is AMD providing everyone computers for the tournament?


BYOC. The public side may have some rigs set up but the OCN lan section is certainly BYOC.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What is BYOC. And as far as computers i am pretty sure none will be provided for Tournaments. You have to bring your own.

I got it now what BTOC means.


----------



## dman811

BYOC = Bring Your Own Computer.


----------



## axipher

Have we decided on a game list? And I'm still open for joining a team.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superx107*
> 
> Is this a BYOC or is AMD providing everyone computers for the tournament?
> 
> 
> 
> BYOC. The public side may have some rigs set up but the OCN lan section is certainly BYOC.
Click to expand...

You heading down to this one inside?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> You heading down to this one inside?


Heck yes







I'll be registering for the pub side.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> I've got my team of 5 ready to go, I'm not so great at CS:GO but I'm sure I'll have a great time


itll be nice to see you again bud. lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> You heading down to this one inside?
> 
> 
> 
> Heck yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be registering for the pub side.
Click to expand...

Probably heading down with me again. Looking forward to seeing everyone as well


----------



## kevinf

I hope I can arrive around 3pm to crash the party and hopefully still win some prizes. Pub matches for the win!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> itll be nice to see you again bud. lol


Same here Sir!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Probably heading down with me again. Looking forward to seeing everyone as well


Axi and Inside miss you guys


----------



## PCSarge

where are dem tickets. i need one nao lol.


----------



## mr. biggums

have to continue to ask before tickets go live, anyone happen to be coming from barrie or passing threw? Not exactly easy to lug a pc to markham without transport


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> have to continue to ask before tickets go live, anyone happen to be coming from barrie or passing threw? Not exactly easy to lug a pc to markham without transport


We will be. PM Axi


----------



## welltell

Wow this is amazing... can not wait... i wil skip off work to go to it.


----------



## SaharaVx

Really, really, reeeally hoping we can get those waivers signed before hand... Even for me, who lives in Ontario, Markam's a bit of drive away...


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaharaVx*
> 
> Really, really, reeeally hoping we can get those waivers signed before hand... Even for me, who lives in Ontario, Markam's a bit of drive away...


the advantages of being above the age of 18 are endless....until you factor in work and carrying around a drivers license as ID until your 25. lol


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol I'm over 25 and still need a driver's license as ID (baby face)... but I also need it to drive daily... so there is that... it's not too much of a burden...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Yeah the card next to it in my wallet is the bigger concern IMO (Health card and its really long renewal process, OR the credit card and its ability to make my money go away, either or.







)


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> lol I'm over 25 and still need a driver's license as ID (baby face)... but I also need it to drive daily... so there is that... it's not too much of a burden...


You big baby!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> lol I'm over 25 and still need a driver's license as ID (baby face)... but I also need it to drive daily... so there is that... it's not too much of a burden...


Ya, I am 25 as well and still get carded most of the time


----------



## dman811

I'm 18 and I hardly get carded... maybe the beard I have helps.


----------



## xNovax

I'm 16 and never allowed to get the student discount price.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I'm 16 and never allowed to get the student discount price.


That usually refers to college students, that actually have to pay for their schooling...


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Ya, I am 25 as well and still get carded most of the time


schubie. you crazy boy... just grow a stache or a beard. the carding dissapears as the facial hair appears

looking forward to seeing you if you end up making it alive to the event


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

any way to stop ticket scalpers?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> any way to stop ticket scalpers?


far as ive heard OCN members get first crack. im sure there will be a minimum rep imposed aswell


----------



## sebkow

I didnt go threw the whole thread when are tickets being sold and where?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Tickets should be available in less than a week if the original timeline is kept to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *somone*
> 
> is there a limit to people? cause i want to go, but im in washington, so if the chances of getting in are low, then im not going to even try.
> 
> 
> 
> *We will let you know when tickets will go on sale. It should be within less than two weeks from now*. You will be able to get a sense from that. But yes, 134 total for this event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The public side of the event will have 2,000+ people attending throughout the day though!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> I might actually be able to make it to this. I think I have a few vacation days booked around that time and Markham is only about an hour and a half drive away. I am excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! See you there!
Click to expand...

If tickets are sold the same way as the last LAN they will be available on eventbrite.
All will be revealed by the big man in due time







.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Ya, I am 25 as well and still get carded most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schubie. you crazy boy... just grow a stache or a beard. the carding dissapears as the facial hair appears
> 
> looking forward to seeing you if you end up making it alive to the event
Click to expand...

I have tried, i cant grow a beard or a stache that make me look older, they are so terrible people think I am younger.

Also, dont think I will make it, I thought I had double booked this weekend, nope, I triple booked


----------



## ripinpieces

CS:GO being played at this?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I have tried, i cant grow a beard or a stache that make me look older, they are so terrible people think I am younger.
> 
> Also, dont think I will make it, I thought I had double booked this weekend, nope, I triple booked


Aw, won't see you there? If you have time, drop in on the public side if you're in the area







You take good pics


----------



## antman92

will be in attendance to take my place in the CSGO tourney


----------



## PCSarge

*plays a clip of a pink floyd song with marching music in it* waiting......waiting....WAITING...WAITING..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> *plays a clip of a pink floyd song with marching music in it* waiting......waiting....WAITING...WAITING..


Been checking this every time i open OCN which is a lot lol.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

So I managed to get CS:GO 128 tick servers working by switching over to Linux. How much do you guys actually value these? I remember that a lot of players had been asking for 128 tick versus the 64 tick we usually run (the CS:GO default). For some reason I can't get server side FPS above 100 consistently on Windows Server 2008 R2 but it seems to work fine on Debian. The CS:GO standard for matchmaking is now 64 tick so obviously Valve doesn't believe there's a huge difference, but I know that a large portion of the CS:GO community is up in arms over that decision.


----------



## sandman-1c

128 tick rate is key!


----------



## admin

Hi Folks!

I have a few updates for you that I wanted to provide as soon as possible:


After many hours/days/weeks of trying to make this a 13+ event, it now looks like we will not be able to. Overclock.net's legal counsel and AMD's legal counsel worked VERY hard at trying to make this happen. I am so appreciative of their efforts. For numerous reasons, it simply won't be possible for this year's event. I can definitely say that both the AMD and OCN team are extremely disappointed that we just couldn't pull this off. Obviously anyone who is under 18 can still attend the public side of the event - where there will be amazing sponsors (13 of them at last count) , some fun demos and prizes. Again though, the LAN itself is required to be 18+.
If you are under 18 and posted in this thread, we will have a special contest coming for you in the following week or so as a small way of saying "sorry". OCN will be giving out a few AMD graphics cards and some keys for some games. To be eligible to have a chance at winning some of the goodies, you will need to have shown interest in attending the event in this thread already and must prove you are under 18. More news to come on this.

Now that we have come to this conclusion, the event will be run very similar to the way the previous LAN was held. While most of the details are operational (i.e. things that most of you won't care about), you will soon see some quick progress. The event registration page, waivers etc. will be created by AMD and will be posted as soon as possible. I will chat with AMD about an OCN exclusive registration period, but I don't think it will be a sure thing. At worst, I will let you know the time/date of signup as soon as I know it in order to help ensure that the people who want tickets from OCN will be able to get them.

I know that this is not the ideal news for people under 18 who wanted to attend - but rest assured that we have learned a lot from this process and plan on applying this learning for future events. Overclock.net is so proud to be a part of this and we appreciate your support.

Looking forward to seeing many of you there!

admin


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> So I managed to get CS:GO 128 tick servers working by switching over to Linux. How much do you guys actually value these? I remember that a lot of players had been asking for 128 tick versus the 64 tick we usually run (the CS:GO default). For some reason I can't get server side FPS above 100 consistently on Windows Server 2008 R2 but it seems to work fine on Debian. The CS:GO standard for matchmaking is now 64 tick so obviously Valve doesn't believe there's a huge difference, but I know that a large portion of the CS:GO community is up in arms over that decision.


ill bring another 128 ticks and make it 256...lol jk rik. gonna be fun seeing you if you show up again. enjoy yourself more this time!


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hi Folks!
> 
> I have a few updates for you that I wanted to provide as soon as possible:
> 
> 
> After many hours/days/weeks of trying to make this a 13+ event, it now looks like we will not be able to. Overclock.net's legal counsel and AMD's legal counsel worked VERY hard at trying to make this happen. I am so appreciative of their efforts. For numerous reasons, it simply won't be possible for this year's event. I can definitely say that both the AMD and OCN team are extremely disappointed that we just couldn't pull this off. Obviously anyone who is under 18 can still attend the public side of the event - where there will be amazing sponsors (13 of them at last count) , some fun demos and prizes. Again though, the LAN itself is required to be 18+.
> If you are under 18 and posted in this thread, we will have a special contest coming for you in the following week or so as a small way of saying "sorry". OCN will be giving out a few AMD graphics cards and some keys for some games. To be eligible to have a chance at winning some of the goodies, you will need to have shown interest in attending the event in this thread already and must prove you are under 18. More news to come on this.
> 
> Now that we have come to this conclusion, the event will be run very similar to the way the previous LAN was held. While most of the details are operational (i.e. things that most of you won't care about), you will soon see some quick progress. The event registration page, waivers etc. will be created by AMD and will be posted as soon as possible. I will chat with AMD about an OCN exclusive registration period, but I don't think it will be a sure thing. At worst, I will let you know the time/date of signup as soon as I know it in order to help ensure that the people who want tickets from OCN will be able to get them.
> 
> I know that this is not the ideal news for people under 18 who wanted to attend - but rest assured that we have learned a lot from this process and plan on applying this learning for future events. Overclock.net is so proud to be a part of this and we appreciate your support.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing many of you there!
> 
> admin


I hope I will not miss the signup! Is there a way that I could receive, I don't know, an email or something?

Lee17


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> I hope I will not miss the signup! Is there a way that I could receive, I don't know, an email or something?
> 
> Lee17


Just check this thread daily if you can  I should be able to provide 24 hours notice. I can't guarantee it, but I will do everything I can to make it happen.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> I hope I will not miss the signup! Is there a way that I could receive, I don't know, an email or something?
> 
> Lee17
> 
> 
> 
> Just check this thread daily if you can  I should be able to provide 24 hours notice. I can't guarantee it, but I will do everything I can to make it happen.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm already doing that


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hi Folks!
> 
> I have a few updates for you that I wanted to provide as soon as possible:
> 
> 
> *After many hours/days/weeks of trying to make this a 13+ event, it now looks like we will not be able to. Overclock.net's legal counsel and AMD's legal counsel worked VERY hard at trying to make this happen. I am so appreciative of their efforts. For numerous reasons, it simply won't be possible for this year's event. I can definitely say that both the AMD and OCN team are extremely disappointed that we just couldn't pull this off. Obviously anyone who is under 18 can still attend the public side of the event - where there will be amazing sponsors (13 of them at last count) , some fun demos and prizes. Again though, the LAN itself is required to be 18+*.
> If you are under 18 and posted in this thread, we will have a special contest coming for you in the following week or so as a small way of saying "sorry". OCN will be giving out a few AMD graphics cards and some keys for some games. To be eligible to have a chance at winning some of the goodies, you will need to have shown interest in attending the event in this thread already and must prove you are under 18. More news to come on this.
> 
> Now that we have come to this conclusion, the event will be run very similar to the way the previous LAN was held. While most of the details are operational (i.e. things that most of you won't care about), you will soon see some quick progress. The event registration page, waivers etc. will be created by AMD and will be posted as soon as possible. I will chat with AMD about an OCN exclusive registration period, but I don't think it will be a sure thing. At worst, I will let you know the time/date of signup as soon as I know it in order to help ensure that the people who want tickets from OCN will be able to get them.
> 
> I know that this is not the ideal news for people under 18 who wanted to attend - but rest assured that we have learned a lot from this process and plan on applying this learning for future events. Overclock.net is so proud to be a part of this and we appreciate your support.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing many of you there!
> 
> admin


This is so very frustraiting now I need to tell my son he can't come with me and I need to find a 5th for my team.


----------



## InsideJob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hi Folks!
> I have a few updates for you that I wanted to provide as soon as possible:
> 
> After many hours/days/weeks of trying to make this a 13+ event, it now looks like we will not be able to. Overclock.net's legal counsel and AMD's legal counsel worked VERY hard at trying to make this happen. I am so appreciative of their efforts. For numerous reasons, it simply won't be possible for this year's event. I can definitely say that both the AMD and OCN team are extremely disappointed that we just couldn't pull this off. Obviously anyone who is under 18 can still attend the public side of the event - where there will be amazing sponsors (13 of them at last count) , some fun demos and prizes. Again though, the LAN itself is required to be 18+.
> If you are under 18 and posted in this thread, we will have a special contest coming for you in the following week or so as a small way of saying "sorry". OCN will be giving out a few AMD graphics cards and some keys for some games. To be eligible to have a chance at winning some of the goodies, you will need to have shown interest in attending the event in this thread already and must prove you are under 18. More news to come on this.
> 
> Now that we have come to this conclusion, the event will be run very similar to the way the previous LAN was held. While most of the details are operational (i.e. things that most of you won't care about), you will soon see some quick progress. The event registration page, waivers etc. will be created by AMD and will be posted as soon as possible. I will chat with AMD about an OCN exclusive registration period, but I don't think it will be a sure thing. At worst, I will let you know the time/date of signup as soon as I know it in order to help ensure that the people who want tickets from OCN will be able to get them.
> I know that this is not the ideal news for people under 18 who wanted to attend - but rest assured that we have learned a lot from this process and plan on applying this learning for future events. Overclock.net is so proud to be a part of this and we appreciate your support.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing many of you there!
> admin






Thanks for the update admin


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hi Folks!
> I have a few updates for you that I wanted to provide as soon as possible:
> 
> After many hours/days/weeks of trying to make this a 13+ event, it now looks like we will not be able to. Overclock.net's legal counsel and AMD's legal counsel worked VERY hard at trying to make this happen. I am so appreciative of their efforts. For numerous reasons, it simply won't be possible for this year's event. I can definitely say that both the AMD and OCN team are extremely disappointed that we just couldn't pull this off. Obviously anyone who is under 18 can still attend the public side of the event - where there will be amazing sponsors (13 of them at last count) , some fun demos and prizes. Again though, the LAN itself is required to be 18+.
> If you are under 18 and posted in this thread, we will have a special contest coming for you in the following week or so as a small way of saying "sorry". OCN will be giving out a few AMD graphics cards and some keys for some games. To be eligible to have a chance at winning some of the goodies, you will need to have shown interest in attending the event in this thread already and must prove you are under 18. More news to come on this.
> 
> Now that we have come to this conclusion, the event will be run very similar to the way the previous LAN was held. While most of the details are operational (i.e. things that most of you won't care about), you will soon see some quick progress. The event registration page, waivers etc. will be created by AMD and will be posted as soon as possible. I will chat with AMD about an OCN exclusive registration period, but I don't think it will be a sure thing. At worst, I will let you know the time/date of signup as soon as I know it in order to help ensure that the people who want tickets from OCN will be able to get them.
> I know that this is not the ideal news for people under 18 who wanted to attend - but rest assured that we have learned a lot from this process and plan on applying this learning for future events. Overclock.net is so proud to be a part of this and we appreciate your support.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing many of you there!
> admin


Thanks for the update. Looking forward to it!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> This is so very frustraiting now I need to tell my son he can't come with me and I need to find a 5th for my team.


Tell me about it  I promise you that I did 100% to attempt to make this happen. I think I even ruffled a few feathers in the process. Both AMD and OCN did everything we could. I am so sorry  You can yell at me at the event.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ill bring another 128 ticks and make it 256...lol jk rik. gonna be fun seeing you if you show up again. enjoy yourself more this time!


Is there even a cap to the tickrate? I remember there used to be 1000 and 500 FPS servers for CS:S and TF2 on GameServers and Apoplexy Industries (before AI went BK). Easy to see why Valve decided to stop using 128 tick servers, though. You coast at 2x CPU usage and occasionally pass 3x. It's also basically worthless unless pings are low since the potential for lost updates to start messing with your interp increases a bunch. That being said a LAN scenario is pretty much the ideal for a high tickrate since pings are in microseconds instead of milliseconds and packet loss and bandwidth constraints are basically non existent.


----------



## sebkow

Cant wait


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Tell me about it  I promise you that I did 100% to attempt to make this happen. I think I even ruffled a few feathers in the process. Both AMD and OCN did everything we could. I am so sorry  You can yell at me at the event.


Trust me when I say I know you did what you could, this is not towards you in anyway, I have called my son and he understands, now I just have a problem trying to find a 5th member for my team in a short amount of time.


----------



## jon6440

Aw darn that sucks, I only turn 17 next week. Bummer. Guess my team will have to find a 5th player too :/

I'll be sadly watching this on stream and cheering on my mates!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

@Draven You still want the A8-3870k from the 2012 ExtravaLANza that I won? Still sitting around here somewhere, unused.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> @Draven You still want the A8-3870k from the 2012 ExtravaLANza that I won? Still sitting around here somewhere, unused.


@RikkAndrsn For sure if you can find it I'll still take it


----------



## ryanwazy

I can not wait to play cs go at a lan so pumped


----------



## Drav3n jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hi Folks!
> I have a few updates for you that I wanted to provide as soon as possible:
> 
> After many hours/days/weeks of trying to make this a 13+ event, it now looks like we will not be able to. Overclock.net's legal counsel and AMD's legal counsel worked VERY hard at trying to make this happen. I am so appreciative of their efforts. For numerous reasons, it simply won't be possible for this year's event. I can definitely say that both the AMD and OCN team are extremely disappointed that we just couldn't pull this off. Obviously anyone who is under 18 can still attend the public side of the event - where there will be amazing sponsors (13 of them at last count) , some fun demos and prizes. Again though, the LAN itself is required to be 18+.
> If you are under 18 and posted in this thread, we will have a special contest coming for you in the following week or so as a small way of saying "sorry". OCN will be giving out a few AMD graphics cards and some keys for some games. To be eligible to have a chance at winning some of the goodies, you will need to have shown interest in attending the event in this thread already and must prove you are under 18. More news to come on this.
> 
> Now that we have come to this conclusion, the event will be run very similar to the way the previous LAN was held. While most of the details are operational (i.e. things that most of you won't care about), you will soon see some quick progress. The event registration page, waivers etc. will be created by AMD and will be posted as soon as possible. I will chat with AMD about an OCN exclusive registration period, but I don't think it will be a sure thing. At worst, I will let you know the time/date of signup as soon as I know it in order to help ensure that the people who want tickets from OCN will be able to get them.
> I know that this is not the ideal news for people under 18 who wanted to attend - but rest assured that we have learned a lot from this process and plan on applying this learning for future events. Overclock.net is so proud to be a part of this and we appreciate your support.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing many of you there!
> admin


Wow sucks but what can you do I'll just have to wait till next year I guess, it would have been cool to meet my Dad's friends and see all the cool PC stuff, next time guys.


----------



## Citra

1 month from the age requirement...


----------



## RussianJ

Waiting for registration to open.

Stupid question, is there any sound level maximum? Running some Deltas for my GPU cooling right now and it's loud.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Still need 2 more players for my CS:GO team. I'f you're at least around DMG in MM and can be online to practice daily for the next month add me on steam please.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Gabe_Ramsay


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Waiting for registration to open.
> 
> Stupid question, is there any sound level maximum? Running some Deltas for my GPU cooking right now and it's loud.


There is no way u can hear them. I always blast my fans to max and cant tell the difference in LAN.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Trust me when I say I know you did what you could, this is not towards you in anyway, I have called my son and he understands, now I just have a problem trying to find a 5th member for my team in a short amount of time.


What are you guys playing? I'm up for CS:GO or Battlefield 4.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

In my mind this whole LoL vs Dota 2 has been decided by the situation:

OCN hosted Dota 2 last summer at the Grand Champion Series 2013
OCN Dota 2 event the weekend before, back to back dotes 2 ez 4 rtz
Age restriction of 18+ (older than the average LoL player by a few years)
We'll see if I'm right once we get an official games list.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> 
> Age restriction of 18+ (older than the average LoL player by a few years)


Can you link your source? I'd actually be interested to read about that.


----------



## InsideJob

We need a World of Tanks tournament


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> Can you link your source? I'd actually be interested to read about that.


http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/1aohu2/league_of_legends_players_age_survey/
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-fMwua7-y9SqfTCZro0ez19E8MkY-ddfTDQk1EFovxY/viewanalytics

17-19 average or most common ages. Before finding this thread I was looking on the league forums, the comments strongly verified that the league community is not a pleasant bunch of people.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> Can you link your source? I'd actually be interested to read about that.


Experience, mostly with the Toronto and collegiate communities. When I was president of the gaming club at UWO we noticed that a huge number of incoming freshmen were basically always LoL players, who would grow out of the game by 3rd year (unless they played for one of the CSLoL teams). Following the Toronto scene's social and viewing events through the Canadian League of Legends Community, Toronto League of Legends Commune, and ESports Network you can tell that the age of people in photos is around high school. I don't know if anybody keeps detailed statistics, including Riot.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dota 2 FTW.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/1aohu2/league_of_legends_players_age_survey/
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-fMwua7-y9SqfTCZro0ez19E8MkY-ddfTDQk1EFovxY/viewanalytics
> 
> 17-19 average or most common ages. Before finding this thread I was looking on the league forums, the comments strongly verified that the league community is not a pleasant bunch of people.


Yeah, I saw that chart too. It's a little bit biased though just because it's limited to reddit. It's difficult to tell how accurate the information is without some sort of official data.

As for the pleasantness of the communities, as someone with thousands of hours playing the game, I can agree the League of Legends community sucks. I also have hundreds of hours playing Dota 2, and I can confirm from my experience the Dota 2 community is just as bad.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Every game community is bad until you get used to it. I just picked up CS:GO again for the first time since its launch and it seemed like total cancer until I got used to how people behaved. Honestly even with TF2 I thought the players were all trolls until I realized nobody was actually playing seriously. At the end of the day age probably has very little to do with how cancerous/toxic a gaming community is.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Following the Toronto scene's social and viewing events through the Canadian League of Legends Community, Toronto League of Legends Commune, and ESports Network you can tell that the age of people in photos is around high school. I don't know if anybody keeps detailed statistics, including Riot.


Those all seem like things that younger people would partake in... I really doubt 18 is several years older than the average LoL player.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> Those all seem like things that younger people would partake in... I really doubt 18 is several years older than the average LoL player.


Originally they were actually things targeted towards 19+. The Bar Craft and Pub Stomp scene used to be always about drinking. LoL's scene was the first to kind of break away from that format and make things more about social viewing minus the alcohol.

I'm not saying there aren't older players in their 20s and 30s in LoL, they're just vastly outnumbered by players in their teens. Hell on a pure numbers basis there are probably more players in the 20s through 30s range for LoL but in terms of their representative share of the total age breakdown it's smaller. And game communities these days have very distinct demographic makeups. CS players tend to be older since their franchise is one of the oldest. Quake and SC players are often even older. The fighting games community probably has the widest age span since it's been around since the 80s.

LoL has more or less become what WoW was during its juggernaut period. It's more so a social experience than gaming experience. Once you pass a certain critical mass of active players it's a fairly common phenomenon now. On the consoles the same thing happens but with shorter cycles. On the Xbox 360, for example, players were all about Gears of War, then Halo 3, then Call of Duty took over.

Personally I think the whole "games as a service" mentality combined with the concept of free to play and other alternative business models will eventually lead to more of a conservatorship position from Western developers just like how Japanese devs are cautious about changing their money making franchises too drastically different from predecessors. Inevitably this leads to an aging player demographic as fans are retained.


----------



## xNovax

It really sucks that the event is 18+. Hopefully the next LAN will not be 18+ only.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> It really sucks that the event is 18+. Hopefully the next LAN will not be 18+ only.


I think they will be another LAN by he end of the year or Q1 2015 hosted by OCN. Those i believe are not 18+ if i remember correctly.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I'm not saying there aren't older players in their 20s and 30s in LoL, they're just vastly outnumbered by players in their teens. Hell on a pure numbers basis there are probably more players in the 20s through 30s range for LoL but in terms of their representative share of the total age breakdown it's smaller.


I don't think I quite understand what you're saying here. It sounds like you're saying a) people in the above 18 bracket are outnumbered by teens, but at the same time b) there are more players in their 20s and 30s.

It sounds almost like you're thinking on the same lines as me that 18+ is definitely a larger age bracket in LoL, but that the below 18 group are the most active in terms of promoting and representing the game through competitions etc. In which case I don't disagree.


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> Can you link your source? I'd actually be interested to read about that.


From my experience in Toronto the average Dota 2 player is a few years older then the LOL players. This is from my experiences at lans/netcafes and running tournaments.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> I don't think I quite understand what you're saying here. It sounds like you're saying a) people in the above 18 bracket are outnumbered by teens, but at the same time b) there are more players in their 20s and 30s.
> 
> It sounds almost like you're thinking on the same lines as me that 18+ is definitely a larger age bracket in LoL, but that the below 18 group are the most active in terms of promoting and representing the game through competitions etc. In which case I don't disagree.


I was effectively trying to outline the representativeness heuristic, commonly taught as the 'Chinese Millionaires' scenario in entry level psychology courses. In framing the scenario you're generally asked if there would be more millionaires in China or the United States. Most people would answer the United States, even though by sheer force of population there are actually more millionaires in China. As a proportion of the population, however, Chinese millionaires are less common so people tend to think of them as less likely.

In the case of LoL versus Dota there probably are more older players just by sheer force of player volume even if older players are relatively rarer. Given that the active player base is at least five times the size (8 million monthly active versus over 40 million monthly active) this is almost certainly true.

But with the eSports and FGC you almost always see a cross section of a game's community, it generally isn't skewed in one direction or another. In LoL's case you'll almost always see high school students. In Dota and SC2's case you'll generally see university aged people. In the FGC you see mid 20s to early 30s. If anything in some of the older gaming scenes the older members are the most invested in a title and the most likely to participate in social events and support a scene.

My best guess would be that learning curves also play a large role in this. Games with steeper learning curves tend to have older player bases. I would assume it's because younger players are more impatient and less willing to invest a large amount of time in a game before even being considered competent. You could conversely argue that you'd expect more older players in easier titles since their reflexes would be diminished and time more valuable and this is probably true for core and casual gamers, but given that we're talking about the more hardcore gamers out there who actively participate in a scene I don't think the argument would hold.


----------



## kevinf

wow, glad I checked back on this thread after a week hiatus. Let the registration begin


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> But with the eSports and FGC you almost always see a cross section of a game's community, it generally isn't skewed in one direction or another. In LoL's case you'll almost always see high school students. In Dota and SC2's case you'll generally see university aged people. In the FGC you see mid 20s to early 30s. If anything in some of the older gaming scenes the older members are the most invested in a title and the most likely to participate in social events and support a scene.


Where are you getting the information that you'll get a cross section of a game's community that's not skewed in one way or the other? In your previous post you said that no official data exists, so how can you determine if the cross section is accurate or not? Even by your argument, based on the survey linked by InsideJob, which is the closest thing to any actual statistics we have (though biased) you can see that players aged under 18 make up a mere 36% of the League of Legends community's population, leaving the majority of the population able to participate in this event. Further, this survey was taken over a year ago. You said in a previous statement that as a game ages so does its population. League of Legends is older than Dota 2 (though not Dota Allstars, obviously), and these statistics are boosted by that additional year of maturity.
Quote:


> My best guess would be that learning curves also play a large role in this. Games with steeper learning curves tend to have older player bases. I would assume it's because younger players are more impatient and less willing to invest a large amount of time in a game before even being considered competent.


I'm not really one for arguing League of Legends vs Dota 2, as both have their merits (from personal experience, which a lot of Dota fanboys seem to lack). However, your thinly veiled elitist attitude and dislike for League of Legends is getting tiresome. I'm not really sure where you're getting the "steeper learning curve" from. As a player of both games, I found they equally had a number of obstacles to overcome when trying to learn how to play. I'm not really sure why the Dota 2 community has decided to incorporate the bashing of League of Legends into their culture, but I can tell you the opposite does not happen.

While you're allowed to have your opinion, given your position within the community and your involvement with the event, I really feel like you're obligated to keep your attitude objectively neutral while acting in a professional capacity.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think they will be another LAN by he end of the year or Q1 2015 hosted by OCN. Those i believe are not 18+ if i remember correctly.


I went to the last OCN non AMD LAN and it was not 18+. Hopefully we have something like that again.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> Where are you getting the information that you'll get a cross section of a game's community that's not skewed in one way or the other? In your previous post you said that no official data exists, so how can you determine if the cross section is accurate or not? Even by your argument, based on the survey linked by InsideJob, which is the closest thing to any actual statistics we have (though biased) you can see that players aged under 18 make up a mere 36% of the League of Legends community's population, leaving the majority of the population able to participate in this event. Further, this survey was taken over a year ago. You said in a previous statement that as a game ages so does its population. League of Legends is older than Dota 2 (though not Dota Allstars, obviously), and these statistics are boosted by that additional year of maturity.
> I'm not really one for arguing League of Legends vs Dota 2, as both have their merits (from personal experience, which a lot of Dota fanboys seem to lack). However, your thinly veiled elitist attitude and dislike for League of Legends is getting tiresome. I'm not really sure where you're getting the "steeper learning curve" from. As a player of both games, I found they equally had a number of obstacles to overcome when trying to learn how to play. I'm not really sure why the Dota 2 community has decided to incorporate the bashing of League of Legends into their culture, but I can tell you the opposite does not happen.
> 
> While you're allowed to have your opinion, given your position within the community and your involvement with the event, I really feel like you're obligated to keep your attitude objectively neutral while acting in a professional capacity.


For the same reason, every, single, valve, game, has taken it into their community to bash their game's opposition. Because thats what valve does. As if all the CS:GO players here don't look down on COD or BF.

That said, there's 2 more things to consider:

Rick's staff position and his opinion are completely not tied together, and rightly so.
A complex game does breed a more mature community, you and I both know this. If you're a tryhard you play dota, if not, you play league. This isn't a demeaning statement, its fact. We both know that Dota has more complicated mechanics.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

First thing: I just want to make it perfectly clear since apparently people haven't caught on yet*: but I am not a current OCN representative or staffer. I served on staff for one year from March of 2013 to March of 2014. I only serve a very hands off advisory role with regards to OCN's events now.

Am I an elitist? Absolutely, I'm an organizer/planner in the professional and amateur gaming business. But I've also hosted as many LoL tournaments as I've hosted StarCraft, Dota, Counter Strike, Quake, Battlefield, Team Fortress, and plenty of other games (in fact recently LoL has been a huge portion of the events I've worked on). There is a recognized hierarchy within each genre of pro gaming. FPS titles? Quake is king. Any strategy game? StarCraft: Brood War is top dog. The fighting game community is a more mixed bag, you can make arguments for Virtua Fighter, Tekken, and Street Fighter. ARTS/MOBA titles are a sub-genre. Do League and Dota players command the same amount of respect as Brood War players? No. Do Call of Duty, Battlefield, and Counter Strike players command the same level of respect as Quake players? No. The same thing is true of why all the other FGC players make fun of Smash players. Not all titles were created equally.

*and I am obligated by contract to do so :3


----------



## ripinpieces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Tell me about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that I did 100% to attempt to make this happen. I think I even ruffled a few feathers in the process. Both AMD and OCN did everything we could. I am so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can yell at me at the event.


So do we have a game list now or will that come with registration?


----------



## miknutty

Yeah like what games are being played at this LAN event? its a month away lol


----------



## ripinpieces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Every game community is bad until you get used to it. I just picked up CS:GO again for the first time since its launch and it seemed like total cancer until I got used to how people behaved. Honestly even with TF2 I thought the players were all trolls until I realized nobody was actually playing seriously. At the end of the day age probably has very little to do with how cancerous/toxic a gaming community is.


Every gaming community has toxic elements but CS:GO and TF2 have the ability to actually talk over the mic to people where as LoL does not have the feature. Having experience playing all of these games the LoL community is probably the most toxic.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> I don't think I quite understand what you're saying here. It sounds like you're saying a) people in the above 18 bracket are outnumbered by teens, but at the same time b) there are more players in their 20s and 30s.
> 
> It sounds almost like you're thinking on the same lines as me that 18+ is definitely a larger age bracket in LoL, but that the below 18 group are the most active in terms of promoting and representing the game through competitions etc. In which case I don't disagree.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> For the same reason, every, single, valve, game, has taken it into their community to bash their game's opposition. Because thats what valve does. As if all the CS:GO players here don't look down on COD or BF.
> 
> That said, there's 2 more things to consider:
> 
> Rick's staff position and his opinion are completely not tied together, and rightly so.
> A complex game does breed a more mature community, you and I both know this. If you're a tryhard you play dota, if not, you play league. This isn't a demeaning statement, its fact. We both know that Dota has more complicated mechanics.


CS vs BF or COD compare to Dota 2 vs LoL its like taking CS skill level and dropping it into BF and thats Dota 2.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> CS vs BF or COD compare to Dota 2 vs LoL its like taking CS skill level and dropping it into BF and thats Dota 2.


And this exact attitude is what causes the eliteism in game communities.

Not trying to single you out mind you. There's nothing wrong with liking the higher skill cap game, just that higher skill cap = people don't take it as if its a game.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> First thing: I just want to make it perfectly clear since apparently people haven't caught on yet*: but I am not a current OCN representative or staffer. I served on staff for one year from March of 2013 to March of 2014. I only serve a very hands off advisory role with regards to OCN's events now.
> 
> Am I an elitist? Absolutely, I'm an organizer/planner in the professional and amateur gaming business. But I've also hosted as many LoL tournaments as I've hosted StarCraft, Dota, Counter Strike, Quake, Battlefield, Team Fortress, and plenty of other games (in fact recently LoL has been a huge portion of the events I've worked on). There is a recognized hierarchy within each genre of pro gaming. FPS titles? Quake is king. Any strategy game? StarCraft: Brood War is top dog. The fighting game community is a more mixed bag, you can make arguments for Virtua Fighter, Tekken, and Street Fighter. ARTS/MOBA titles are a sub-genre. Do League and Dota players command the same amount of respect as Brood War players? No. Do Call of Duty, Battlefield, and Counter Strike players command the same level of respect as Quake players? No. The same thing is true of why all the other FGC players make fun of Smash players. Not all titles were created equally.
> 
> *and I am obligated by contract to do so :3


Glad to see you know your stuff.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> And this exact attitude is what causes the eliteism in game communities.
> 
> Not trying to single you out mind you. There's nothing wrong with liking the higher skill cap game, just that higher skill cap = people don't take it as if its a game.


That's why they're called e-sports. Hockey's just a game too right? people take that mighty serious... and there nothing wrong with taking something serious when you invest a ton of time and effort into it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> And this exact attitude is what causes the eliteism in game communities.
> 
> Not trying to single you out mind you. There's nothing wrong with liking the higher skill cap game, just that higher skill cap = people don't take it as if its a game.


Higher skill keeps most causal gamers away.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> Glad to see you know your stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they're called e-sports. Hockey's just a game too right? people take that mighty serious... and there nothing wrong with taking something serious when you invest a ton of time and effort into it.


There is unless you see ragers as a good thing...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Higher skill keeps most causal gamers away.


Way to make casual gamers sound like a bad thing.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripinpieces*
> 
> Every gaming community has toxic elements but CS:GO and TF2 have the ability to actually talk over the mic to people where as LoL does not have the feature. Having experience playing all of these games the LoL community is probably the most toxic.


This is so true.

There has never been a game that has made me emotional or angry before I played League. My friends like to play for fun, but I'm always playing to win, so it's easy to get frustrated with both friends and strangers alike. I do try to avoid straining my friendships since friends > games and it's something that more people should consider, even if they are playing with strangers.

There will always be elitists with games, but don't most people play games to have fun? Just because a person isn't good as you, it doesn't make them less of a person and I have been struggling with this from the League community. Regardless of doing good or bad, there will always be someone who wants to spoil the fun.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

When i first started playing Dota 2 i used to have tough games. Now after ~ 1300 games bad games are not very common.


----------



## equals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> First thing: I just want to make it perfectly clear since apparently people haven't caught on yet*: but I am not a current OCN representative or staffer. I served on staff for one year from March of 2013 to March of 2014. I only serve a very hands off advisory role with regards to OCN's events now.
> 
> Am I an elitist? Absolutely, I'm an organizer/planner in the professional and amateur gaming business. But I've also hosted as many LoL tournaments as I've hosted StarCraft, Dota, Counter Strike, Quake, Battlefield, Team Fortress, and plenty of other games (in fact recently LoL has been a huge portion of the events I've worked on). There is a recognized hierarchy within each genre of pro gaming. FPS titles? Quake is king. Any strategy game? StarCraft: Brood War is top dog. The fighting game community is a more mixed bag, you can make arguments for Virtua Fighter, Tekken, and Street Fighter. ARTS/MOBA titles are a sub-genre. Do League and Dota players command the same amount of respect as Brood War players? No. Do Call of Duty, Battlefield, and Counter Strike players command the same level of respect as Quake players? No. The same thing is true of why all the other FGC players make fun of Smash players. Not all titles were created equally.
> 
> *and I am obligated by contract to do so :3


COD, BF, and CS? Uh that's an interesting 3 to lump together lol. It's more like quake and cs reigning fps together, though as a former quake player I'll agree it's a bit harder than cs overall.. but it's honestly marginal, both are leagues ahead of any fps since PK or ET.

Tekken lol? Melee is considered harder by far. Top games are more like 3rd strike, mvc2, melee, VF.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

would love to have a fast-paced FPS game like Quake or Unreal Tournament in the competition, but sadly those aren't being played much anymore. anyone still play Tribes?

also i'm not sure if this was posted before, but i stumbled across this:

http://www.amd.com/en-us/who-we-are/corporate-information/events/extravalanza-2014

it's all the same info as in the OP though. any more info on the public side?


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> would love to have a fast-paced FPS game like Quake or Unreal Tournament in the competition, but sadly those aren't being played much anymore. anyone still play Tribes?
> 
> also i'm not sure if this was posted before, but i stumbled across this:
> 
> http://www.amd.com/en-us/who-we-are/corporate-information/events/extravalanza-2014
> 
> it's all the same info as in the OP though. any more info on the public side?
> 
> edit: oh, and i hope i don't miss signups due to the Skrillex concert i'm going to this weekend...


Tons of people play Quake Live, I was asking about having that in the LAN earlier in the thread. Didn't get much of a reasonable response though.


----------



## miknutty

Right, so instead of arguing which game is better than the other how about a detailed list of the games being played at this LAN event. Some of us need to book work off in advance if we plan on attending.


----------



## whateverxxx

when is this tournament, the specific date


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

It's in the first post
Quote:


> *June 21, 2014*


----------



## admin

Hey Guys!

If you plan on attending and want to play either League of Legends or Dota 2, we have added a poll for you to help us decide. *Please ONLY vote if you plan on attending with a team to play one of these two games.* Again, League/Dota will not be the only games at this event.

We can't promise the game with the most votes will be played for sure. There are other factors we need to consider. However, the vote results will strongly influence the decision









*Games for LAN*

*Team Games (must sign up with a team of 5 players)*


League of Legends or Dota 2 (please vote to help us decide!)
CS:GO

*Individual Games (you can sign up as an individual)*


Pub (Casual gaming - a mix of games you want to play in a non-competitive setting)
Hearthstone (depending on how many people sign up for Pub)
Starcraft II (invitational - please PM me if you think you can compete with the pros and want to be considered)


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> 
> If you plan on attending and want to play either League of Legends or Dota 2, we have added a poll for you to help us decide. *Please ONLY vote if you plan on attending with a team to play one of these two games.* Again, League/Dota will not be the only games at this event.
> 
> We can't promise the game with the most votes will be played for sure. There are other factors we need to consider. However, the vote results will strongly influence the decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Games for LAN*
> 
> *Team Games (must sign up with a team of 5 players)*
> 
> 
> League of Legends or Dota 2 (please vote to help us decide!)
> CS:GO
> 
> *Individual Games (you can sign up as an individual)*
> 
> 
> Pub (Casual gaming - a mix of games you want to play in a non-competitive setting)
> Hearthstone (depending on how many people sign up for Pub)
> Starcraft II (invitational - please PM me if you think you can compete with the pros and want to be considered)


Casual, here I am!


----------



## Unkbee

My team and I can't wait for this LAN! Any idea when the registration starts?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unkbee*
> 
> My team and I can't wait for this LAN! Any idea when the registration starts?


I should have more news by end of week (i.e. an exact date and time that registration will be opened). Expect registration to be live early next week


----------



## gdesmo

Cool, look forward to seeing you again sir !


----------



## whateverxxx

doat2 plz


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whateverxxx*
> 
> doat2 plz


Please vote in the poll listed at the top of this thread


----------



## sebkow

つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Give Dota 2 つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Zeplin

I was wondering if we could do customs games from Starcraft 2 like ''Nexus Wars'' or other


----------



## Cyclops

Oh no, we'll not be playing Golden Eye? Well, shame.


----------



## OCNKenobi

LOL or DOTA?!


----------



## Ursah

How do I sign up? Or do we have to wait for the poll to end? to see what game they decide on playing.


----------



## Ursah

nvm I read other posts xD


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ursah*
> 
> How do I sign up? Or do we have to wait for the poll to end? to see what game they decide on playing.


Registration will open early next week and you can sign up then 

The games being played are listed below. The only one decision we have left is for one of the tournaments for the day - LoL or Dota. The other games have been decided on 

Team Games (must sign up with a team of 5 players)


League of Legends or Dota 2 (please vote to help us decide!)
CS:GO

Individual Games (you can sign up as an individual)


Pub (Casual gaming - a mix of games you want to play in a non-competitive setting)
Hearthstone (depending on how many people sign up for Pub)
Starcraft II (invitational - please PM me if you think you can compete with the pros and want to be considered)


----------



## Ursah

Awesome thanks for the information, just another question. Is it a "Bring your own computer" is it all provided?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ursah*
> 
> Awesome thanks for the information, just another question. Is it a "Bring your own computer" is it all provided?


It's "bring your own computer" - that is part of the fun! We love seeing everyone's rig


----------



## misschibista

Super excited for this! Thank you for organizing!!


----------



## OCNKenobi

Let us know if you'd prefer LOL or Dota2 using the poll at the top of the thread


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

I'm looking for a CS:GO team and available to join one. please PM me if you're looking for someone.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Oh no, we'll not be playing Golden Eye? Well, shame.


100% agreed. Favourite part of magfest.org was the GE tournament. It practically started the FPS genre on consoles.

I could bring my console, but of course, you should bring your own controller


----------



## Ramzinho

Holly these sponsors? OCN going that Strong? I'm so so happy i've been in this forum for half its life


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Hey guys,

Wanted to get some input from people who are planning to attend on the casual gaming side of things. I'm preparing some activities for us which so far include:

TF2 9v9 Highlander
TF2 Heavy boxing
TF2 Pyro Dodgeball
TF2 Prop Hunt
CS:GO Arms Race (formerly Gun Game)
Dota 2 Ability Draft
Dota 2 Reverse Captains Draft
LoL ARAM
We also plan to have free-play servers operational (some of which will simply be OCN's normal game servers):

TF2
CS:GO
Chivaly
Day Z
Battlefield 4
Titanfall
Minecraft
Some things to keep in mind when suggesting titles:

The more players who can participate at once the better
Titles need to be reasonably popular and current
Free to Play and/or easily obtainable (super cheap on Steam)
Obviously not every game is going to be able to get featured especially when considering we only have 12 hours. Keep in mind that you're absolutely free to find a group of like minded individuals and go off on your own to play any title to your heart's desire. Our choices will be heavily influenced by the ability to structure and organize attendees quickly and painlessly to make sure we spend the most possible time gaming.

Let's hear those suggestions!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanted to get some input from people who are planning to attend on the casual gaming side of things. I'm preparing some activities for us which so far include:
> 
> TF2 9v9 Highlander
> TF2 Heavy boxing
> TF2 Pyro Dodgeball
> TF2 Prop Hunt
> CS:GO Arms Race (formerly Gun Game)
> Dota 2 Ability Draft
> Dota 2 Reverse Captains Draft
> LoL ARAM
> We also plan to have free-play servers operational (some of which will simply be OCN's normal game servers):
> 
> TF2
> CS:GO
> Chivaly
> Day Z
> Battlefield 4
> Titanfall
> Minecraft
> Some things to keep in mind when suggesting titles:
> 
> The more players who can participate at once the better
> Titles need to be reasonably popular and current
> Free to Play and/or easily obtainable (super cheap on Steam)
> Obviously not every game is going to be able to get featured especially when considering we only have 12 hours. Keep in mind that you're absolutely free to find a group of like minded individuals and go off on your own to play any title to your heart's desire. Our choices will be heavily influenced by the ability to structure and organize attendees quickly and painlessly to make sure we spend the most possible time gaming.
> 
> Let's hear those suggestions!


I suggest WorldofTanks... However getting teams together with evenly matched tiers and everything might be a bit difficult to do on the casual side. Maybe we can just look at arranging a WoT tournament separate from the LAN







Or we can arrange some tier 1 WoT games haha


----------



## Atham

I wished I lived there. Sounds like fun. Hope all goes well!


----------



## johny24

TF2 Pyro "doge" ball. Somebody make this happen. In all seriousness, TF2 pyro dodgeball is great! Battlefield 4 has my greatest interest though.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> TF2 Pyro "doge" ball. Somebody make this happen. In all seriousness, TF2 pyro dodgeball is great! Battlefield 4 has my greatest interest though.


+1 Pyro dodgeball.. and I want a copy of your installed mod.. I tried to get a dodgeball variant working on my server and it was PITA.

Secondly, I will definitely be getting a Warcraft 3 'Battleships' custom map going







Ahoy matey, my black pearl will sink you swiftly! I can 'spawn' LAN only copies


----------



## admin

Wow! Check out these sponsors! Kudos to AMD for bringing in the big guns!


AMD
Overclock.net
Cooler Master
Gigabyte USA
Sapphire Technology
Club 3D
Best Buy Canada
Razer
Diamond
Canada Computers
Corsair
Logitech
OCZ
Asus
NCIX
Dataram
DazMode
Z1035

Notice Z1035? We will be "live to air" all day 

This is going to be one amazing event!


----------



## admin

Sorry for the double post - but it deserves its own post:

Thinking of bringing a laptop to game on? Shame on you! Just kidding of course - but you should really consider bringing in your most beastly desktop. Why? Some of the prizing we will be giving away throughout the day will be based on your rig!

For instance, we will have prizes for things like:


Best rig
Best cooling
Best mods
etc

So, make sure your rig is in tip top shape. Part of the fun is seeing all of the amazing builds from the community


----------



## johny24

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Wow! Check out these sponsors! Kudos to AMD for bringing in the big guns!
> 
> AMD
> Overclock.net
> Cooler Master
> Gigabyte USA
> Sapphire Technology
> Club 3D
> Best Buy Canada
> Razer
> Diamond
> Canada Computers
> Corsair
> Logitech
> OCZ
> Asus
> NCIX
> Dataram
> DazMode
> Z1035
> Notice Z1035? We will be "live to air" all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be one amazing event!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Sorry for the double post - but it deserves its own post:
> 
> Thinking of bringing a laptop to game on? Shame on you! Just kidding of course - but you should really consider bringing in your most beastly desktop. Why? Some of the prizing we will be giving away throughout the day will be based on your rig!
> 
> For instance, we will have prizes for things like:
> 
> Best rig
> Best cooling
> Best mods
> etc
> So, make sure your rig is in tip top shape. Part of the fun is seeing all of the amazing builds from the community






This is awesome. I'm excited to see all these sponsors, and to compete for these titles! Everybody better bring their A game because with my new rig, I'm pretty sure I've locked in those 3 titles that Admin mentioned







(Friendly competition smack talk)


----------



## jattz

Awesome sauce!


----------



## admin

Update:

Event price: $35/player. This will be refunded to you a few days to a week after the event (assuming you show up). We are only charging this to help make sure that the people who sign up actually attend. If you are signing up for a team event, your team captain will have to pay for your entire team and will have to email [email protected] with the full contact details for each member of their team. The exact format for this email will be coming soon!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> 
> This is awesome. I'm excited to see all these sponsors, and to compete for these titles! Everybody better bring their A game because with my new rig, I'm pretty sure I've locked in those 3 titles that Admin mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friendly competition smack talk)


Daz from DazMode will be judging  Can't wait to see your rig!


----------



## H3||scr3am

+1 for TF2 Dodgeball

mention for LoL MarioKart... I was introduced to it last year at this event... must remember that Ashe's freeze shot is a passive skill ...but needs activation first lol.


----------



## admin

Event registration will be live on Monday @ 7 P.M. EST  A link to the registration page will be in the first post later this weekend


----------



## admin

Wow - you guys are lucky! Here is one of the amazing prizes that will be given away to a lucky LAN participant - thanks to AMD  Make sure to plan to stay until the end of the event when this beast will be given away!



Quote:


> *Engineered for ultimate performance*
> 
> The AMD Radeon™ R9 295X2 graphics card is the world's fastest, period. A mammoth eight gigabytes of memory and more than 11.5 teraflops of computing power help this card do what it was built to do: be the undisputed graphics champion.


----------



## Rasparthe

Wow, thats pretty incredible. Kudos to all the sponsors of this event.

How much room will be allocated, I may need a bit of real estate for my cooling "solution"


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Wow, thats pretty incredible. Kudos to all the sponsors of this event.
> 
> How much room will be allocated, I may need a bit of real estate for my cooling "solution"


You should have between 2 to 2.5 feet to play with at your table. You might be able to bribe the person you sit next to for a little more space


----------



## ripinpieces

Is there going to be a large amount of food like last event?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripinpieces*
> 
> Is there going to be a large amount of food like last event?


Lunch will be served at 2 P.M. and dinner will be served at 7 P.M. Make sure to have a big breakfast though and prepare for the day!

I am not sure how much food will be served as of yet. I think we are also trying to get a food truck there this year too. Unfortunately no Ln2 ice cream at this event  This is probably a good thing as I put on 5lbs from the last event alone!


----------



## ripinpieces

Also, how many CSGO teams will be the max this year?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripinpieces*
> 
> Also, how many CSGO teams will be the max this year?


Eight teams max (40 players) this year for CS:GO.


----------



## admin

Reminder: I will personally come over and taunt you if you bring a laptop to this event


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Lunch will be served at 2 P.M. and dinner will be served at 7 P.M. Make sure to have a big breakfast though and prepare for the day!
> 
> I am not sure _how much_ food will be served as of yet. I think we are also trying to get a food truck there this year too. *Unfortunately no Ln2 ice cream at this event*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably a good thing as I put on 5lbs from the last event alone!


That sounds amazing


----------



## ripinpieces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Eight teams max (40 players) this year for CS:GO.


What will be the format? bo3's / double elimination? Since it's only 8 teams you could probably do bo3's.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Reminder: I will personally come over and taunt you if you bring a laptop to this event


Please do and make that a rule too







.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripinpieces*
> 
> What will be the format? bo3's / double elimination? Since it's only 8 teams you could probably do bo3's.


@RikkAndrsn will answer this when he's on


----------



## sandman-1c

so if the captain of the cs go team pays all the deposits that team is guaranteed a spot

so its first to pay in full and not first to register for cs go teams?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandman-1c*
> 
> so if the captain of the cs go team pays all the deposits that team is guaranteed a spot
> 
> so its first to pay in full and not first to register for cs go teams?


Step 1: Register

Step 2: Pay right after registering (it's the final step of the registration process).

So teams that register but don't pay right after will be manually removed asap.

Tickets are non-transferable.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Event registration will be live on Monday @ 7 P.M. EST  A link to the registration page will be in the first post later this weekend


Noooooooo.... I have an exam Monday at 6 P.M. EST


----------



## ripinpieces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Step 1: Register
> Step 2: Pay right after registering (it's the final step of the registration process).
> 
> So teams that register but don't pay right after will be manually removed asap.
> 
> Tickets are non-transferable.


I was in the finals of the CSGO last event and just some things to point out to make this year run smoother and faster.

1) Setup the servers to 128 tick at the start instead of 64 tick
2) It's only 8 teams now but admins need to enforce matches to start on time because people who smoke delayed the last event for a long time.
3) If it can be avoided don't use the Rush config for finals, it is impossible to play CSGO with the rush config because if the bomb goes down u don't have any time to defuse it lol.

Other than that it was good.


----------



## sandman-1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripinpieces*
> 
> I was in the finals of the CSGO last event and just some things to point out to make this year run smoother and faster.
> 
> 1) Setup the servers to 128 tick at the start instead of 64 tick
> 2) It's only 8 teams now but admins need to enforce matches to start on time because people who smoke delayed the last event for a long time.
> 3) If it can be avoided don't use the Rush config for finals, it is impossible to play CSGO with the rush config because if the bomb goes down u don't have any time to defuse it lol.
> 
> Other than that it was good.


I don't know what rush config is but I would hope that rules are as close to current competition rules as possible to make it a legitimate competitive tournament.

If you guys don't have the resources/information for that please let me know and I'll look into it to see if we can get a esea type config for the tourney.


----------



## Krusher33

Is anyone from the Tennessee area going?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Sorry for the double post - but it deserves its own post:
> 
> Thinking of bringing a laptop to game on? Shame on you! Just kidding of course - but you should really consider bringing in your most beastly desktop. Why? Some of the prizing we will be giving away throughout the day will be based on your rig!
> 
> For instance, we will have prizes for things like:
> 
> 
> Best rig
> Best cooling
> Best mods
> etc
> 
> So, make sure your rig is in tip top shape. Part of the fun is seeing all of the amazing builds from the community


Well looks like I am bringing "Nightmare" with me and seeing as my friends have small rigs I may bring my 3 screens lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Well looks like I am bringing "Nightmare" with me and seeing as my friends have small rigs I may bring my 3 screens lol


See Im thinkin Id kinda wreck on "best cooling" but... dazmode seems kinda not partial to aircooling.


----------



## Cyclops

Watercooling Master Race







.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Reminder: I will personally come over and taunt you if you bring a laptop to this event


I mean, I'll be bringing a laptop... and a game server... and a web server...


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I mean, I'll be bringing a laptop... and a game server... and a web server...


lol


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> @RikkAndrsn
> will answer this when he's on


The CS:GO tournament will be similar to past years but with some modifications to fit our shorter format:

8 teams maximum
Double elimination format
Best of 1 format
Winners Bracket finals, Lower Bracket finals, and Grand finals will be Best of 3 if time permits (chances are only Grand Finals will be)
We are modelling our matches off of ESL
1:45 round time (instead of matchmaking's 2:00)
35 second bomb timer (instead of matchmaking's 45)
Best of 21 rounds instead of 30 (this is our fix so we don't have to use TWL's rush config)

Our format is intended to shorten match times to 40 to 45 minutes. It also removes the possibility of ties and thus the need for overtime. This will allow us to be much tighter with our schedule and enforcing forfeit wins for teams who don't play on time. Teams will also be expected to arrive at 10 AM and be ready to play by 11 AM, since we're preregistering everyone ahead of arrival. As a note we do reserve the right to shorten matches again (even potentially using TWL's Rush config) if people make boneheaded decisions like taking a 30 minute smoke break when we're short on time. Last year the Rush config was a punishment to _*both*_ teams in the Grand Finals for simply announcing they were on a break and walking out of the venue when we were already starting tear down of the event. Neither team wanted to have a draw like the 2012 Grand Champion Series so Rush was used since we were already operating on borrowed time. That being said, we'll be more likely to start knocking rounds off of matches rather than shortening rounds this time around.

Map list will be Dust 2, Nuke, Mirage, Inferno, and Train, same as DreamHack. I'm well aware the Valve is pushing tournaments and leagues to give their revamped hostage mode a chance in rotation but we won't be doing that this time around (although we may in the future when we don't have such severe time restrictions). Leagues have also been experimenting with Operations maps but we, again, really don't have the time to do the same even if we'd like to.

NOTE: Servers will be 128 tick this time around. I've made a config which forces a client's command rate and update rate to match the server so no modification will be required, but you may want to tweak your interp and interp ratios for LAN play. I also tested out some various scenarios and can see why Valve limited matchmaking to 64 tick for the public, beyond the doubling of CPU and bandwidth use that people typically cite. Have over 150 ping on 128 tickrate? Gonna have a bad time. Over 10% packet loss? An even worse time. I know that it can be hard to imagine but people without broadband and/or awful broadband service (via wifi, satellite) would pretty much have an impossible time playing 128 tick smoothly. That being said we're a LAN and we have no such problems. I even created a super high FPS server on Debian and pushed out to around 150 to 180 tickrate before deciding that Source Dedicated does actually become super unstable outside its recommended ranges (which worries me because Valve themselves claim 128 tick isn't particularly stable).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is BF3 possible? It could be a better alternative to. BF4 since it's free right now. Also dam a 295X2. I hope a OCN member wins it.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is BF3 possible? It could be a better alternative to. BF4 since it's free right now. Also dam a 295X2. I hope a OCN member wins it.


Played some BF3 tonight - was a blast


----------



## 06yfz450ridr

damn if this was near Montreal I'd be all set, this is an 8 hour drive from CT for me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Played some BF3 tonight - was a blast


Yeah BF4 is not much better as a game even if you minus the bugs its has.


----------



## ryanwazy

I wish more than 8 teams in csgo I can just tell many people wont be able to play because of internet or not being able to be on at 7pm I know for a fact more than 8 teams want to sign up.

hopefully it turns out well anyways if i make it, I am sure it will be cool.


----------



## Unkbee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> The CS:GO tournament will be similar to past years but with some modifications to fit our shorter format:
> 
> 8 teams maximum
> Double elimination format
> Best of 1 format
> Winners Bracket finals, Lower Bracket finals, and Grand finals will be Best of 3 if time permits (chances are only Grand Finals will be)
> We are modelling our matches off of ESL
> 1:45 round time (instead of matchmaking's 2:00)
> 35 second bomb timer (instead of matchmaking's 45)
> Best of 21 rounds instead of 30 (this is our fix so we don't have to use TWL's rush config)
> 
> Our format is intended to shorten match times to 40 to 45 minutes. It also removes the possibility of ties and thus the need for overtime. This will allow us to be much tighter with our schedule and enforcing forfeit wins for teams who don't play on time. Teams will also be expected to arrive at 10 AM and be ready to play by 11 AM, since we're preregistering everyone ahead of arrival. As a note we do reserve the right to shorten matches again (even potentially using TWL's Rush config) if people make boneheaded decisions like taking a 30 minute smoke break when we're short on time. Last year the Rush config was a punishment to _*both*_ teams in the Grand Finals for simply announcing they were on a break and walking out of the venue when we were already starting tear down of the event. Neither team wanted to have a draw like the 2012 Grand Champion Series so Rush was used since we were already operating on borrowed time. That being said, we'll be more likely to start knocking rounds off of matches rather than shortening rounds this time around.
> 
> Map list will be Dust 2, Nuke, Mirage, Inferno, and Train, same as DreamHack. I'm well aware the Valve is pushing tournaments and leagues to give their revamped hostage mode a chance in rotation but we won't be doing that this time around (although we may in the future when we don't have such severe time restrictions). Leagues have also been experimenting with Operations maps but we, again, really don't have the time to do the same even if we'd like to.
> 
> NOTE: Servers will be 128 tick this time around. I've made a config which forces a client's command rate and update rate to match the server so no modification will be required, but you may want to tweak your interp and interp ratios for LAN play. I also tested out some various scenarios and can see why Valve limited matchmaking to 64 tick for the public, beyond the doubling of CPU and bandwidth use that people typically cite. Have over 150 ping on 128 tickrate? Gonna have a bad time. Over 10% packet loss? An even worse time. I know that it can be hard to imagine but people without broadband and/or awful broadband service (via wifi, satellite) would pretty much have an impossible time playing 128 tick smoothly. That being said we're a LAN and we have no such problems. I even created a super high FPS server on Debian and pushed out to around 150 to 180 tickrate before deciding that Source Dedicated does actually become super unstable outside its recommended ranges (which worries me because Valve themselves claim 128 tick isn't particularly stable).


How does best of 21 work? Is half at 12 ?


----------



## calvinL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Best of 21 rounds instead of 30 (this is our fix so we don't have to use TWL's rush config)


How would best of 21 work? What would the halves be at, or do you mean 20 and like 10 rounds each half?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Halftime happens at 10 rounds when total rounds is set to 21. I've considered boosting the round win and loss streak bonuses as well as starting money so that the total amount of money earned is similar to a normal 30 round match but I don't think it's necessary. This way it just emphasizes early weapons more which isn't really that terrible.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Community photo album created. Building a new LAN rig or updating for the event? Feel free to post a pic! We'll use this for all you guys to be able to share your LAN photos with other OCNers.

Let's be sure to fill it with great pics like the album for last year's Overclock.net Grand Champion Series Toronto 2013.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Community photo album created. Building a new LAN rig or updating for the event? Feel free to post a pic! We'll use this for all you guys to be able to share your LAN photos with other OCNers.
> 
> Let's be sure to fill it with great pics like the album for last year's Overclock.net Grand Champion Series Toronto 2013.


Wow there are a lot of photos I missed from last year. Thanks for sharing that link.

*Edit* Just noticed no one got a photo of my crate of 7970s from last year. :*(


----------



## ripinpieces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> The CS:GO tournament will be similar to past years but with some modifications to fit our shorter format:
> 
> 8 teams maximum
> Double elimination format
> Best of 1 format
> Winners Bracket finals, Lower Bracket finals, and Grand finals will be Best of 3 if time permits (chances are only Grand Finals will be)
> We are modelling our matches off of ESL
> 1:45 round time (instead of matchmaking's 2:00)
> 35 second bomb timer (instead of matchmaking's 45)
> Best of 21 rounds instead of 30 (this is our fix so we don't have to use TWL's rush config)
> 
> Our format is intended to shorten match times to 40 to 45 minutes. It also removes the possibility of ties and thus the need for overtime. This will allow us to be much tighter with our schedule and enforcing forfeit wins for teams who don't play on time. Teams will also be expected to arrive at 10 AM and be ready to play by 11 AM, since we're preregistering everyone ahead of arrival. As a note we do reserve the right to shorten matches again (even potentially using TWL's Rush config) if people make boneheaded decisions like taking a 30 minute smoke break when we're short on time. Last year the Rush config was a punishment to _*both*_ teams in the Grand Finals for simply announcing they were on a break and walking out of the venue when we were already starting tear down of the event. Neither team wanted to have a draw like the 2012 Grand Champion Series so Rush was used since we were already operating on borrowed time. That being said, we'll be more likely to start knocking rounds off of matches rather than shortening rounds this time around.
> 
> Map list will be Dust 2, Nuke, Mirage, Inferno, and Train, same as DreamHack. I'm well aware the Valve is pushing tournaments and leagues to give their revamped hostage mode a chance in rotation but we won't be doing that this time around (although we may in the future when we don't have such severe time restrictions). Leagues have also been experimenting with Operations maps but we, again, really don't have the time to do the same even if we'd like to.
> 
> NOTE: Servers will be 128 tick this time around. I've made a config which forces a client's command rate and update rate to match the server so no modification will be required, but you may want to tweak your interp and interp ratios for LAN play. I also tested out some various scenarios and can see why Valve limited matchmaking to 64 tick for the public, beyond the doubling of CPU and bandwidth use that people typically cite. Have over 150 ping on 128 tickrate? Gonna have a bad time. Over 10% packet loss? An even worse time. I know that it can be hard to imagine but people without broadband and/or awful broadband service (via wifi, satellite) would pretty much have an impossible time playing 128 tick smoothly. That being said we're a LAN and we have no such problems. I even created a super high FPS server on Debian and pushed out to around 150 to 180 tickrate before deciding that Source Dedicated does actually become super unstable outside its recommended ranges (which worries me because Valve themselves claim 128 tick isn't particularly stable).


Do you think we could do 30 rounds starting off? 8 teams won't take long at all, you shouldn't need to make it 21 rounds. If the schedule starts to be delayed then you should implement the 21 rounds IMO.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

The skill discrepancy between our teams tends to be rather large until the final few match ups. I'd rather get through the early stages and then have full format grand finals, if we finish faster than expected. Notably CS:GO has never finished faster than expected for us while every other game has.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripinpieces*
> 
> Do you think we could do 30 rounds starting off? 8 teams won't take long at all, you shouldn't need to make it 21 rounds. If the schedule starts to be delayed then you should implement the 21 rounds IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> The skill discrepancy between our teams tends to be rather large until the final few match ups. I'd rather get through the early stages and then have full format grand finals, if we finish faster than expected. Notably CS:GO has never finished faster than expected for us while every other game has.


CS:GO portion is always longer and is always last to finish usually right to the wire.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> CS:GO portion is always longer and is always last to finish usually right to the wire.


yes it is, CS:GO was brutal atthe july event last year. it was near 2am and they had the gall to take a smoke break and piss rikk off...good times lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> yes it is, CS:GO was brutal atthe july event last year. it was near 2am and they had the gall to take a smoke break and piss rikk off...good times lol


Oh man, I remember that sittin here waitin for someone to blow a gasket in that heat too.


----------



## sonarctica

Ok, win some matches in a moba game, then you win gpu's? nah. Not a moba fan.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Halftime happens at 10 rounds when total rounds is set to 21. I've considered boosting the round win and loss streak bonuses as well as starting money so that the total amount of money earned is similar to a normal 30 round match but I don't think it's necessary. This way it just emphasizes early weapons more which isn't really that terrible.


This completely screws up the balance of cs:go. Not to mention if you have an odd number of rounds and switch at 10 like you said then the team who has the more favorable side in the 2nd half gets an unfair advantage. There's a good reason cs:go games always have an even number of rounds, same with overtimes. If you're going to start messing around with the economy system on top of that I think a lot of people, myself included are going to laugh at it and not even bother going.

Why not just get rid of the loser's bracket and have proper length games? Not to mention having a loser's bracket introduces a whole new list of concerns like if the team in the finals came from the loser's bracket and they're playing against the team that sent them there do they already have a 1 map advantage, etc.

I play in 16 team cs:go tournaments on faceit.com every night without a loser's bracket where the semi's and finals are BO3 and they're always finished in less then 6 hours. Maybe you don't realize but the average cs:go game lasts about 40-45 minutes and if the skill differential is really as great as you say it is then they would be even shorter. I'm wondering if you're just basing the length of a game off valve's hilariously inaccurate "this game could last up to 90 minutes are you sure you can commit" msg you get when playing matchmaking. That could only ever happen if you have like a 5 min warmup, valve's 2 minute rounds where each round last exactly 2 minutes with the bomb planted at the last second and then it lasts 45 minutes before blowing up EVERY ROUND. which face it, is never going to happen and beside's you're using ESL settings. I'm really not sure how you could possibly have gotten that far behind last year, just simply don't afford the smoker's breaks. No reason we should all have to wait on their habits.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> This completely screws up the balance of cs:go. Not to mention if you have an odd number of rounds and switch at 10 like you said then the team who has the more favorable side in the 2nd half gets an unfair advantage. There's a good reason cs:go games always have an even number of rounds, same with overtimes. If you're going to start messing around with the economy system on top of that I think a lot of people, myself included are going to laugh at it and not even bother going.
> 
> Why not just get rid of the loser's bracket and have proper length games? Not to mention having a loser's bracket introduces a whole new list of concerns like if the team in the finals came from the loser's bracket and they're playing against the team that sent them there do they already have a 1 map advantage, etc.
> 
> I play in 16 team cs:go tournaments on faceit.com every night without a loser's bracket where the semi's and finals are BO3 and they're always finished in less then 6 hours. Maybe you don't realize but the average cs:go game lasts about 40-45 minutes and if the skill differential is really as great as you say it is then they would be even shorter. I'm wondering if you're just basing the length of a game off valve's hilariously inaccurate "this game could last up to 90 minutes are you sure you can commit" msg you get when playing matchmaking. That could only ever happen if you have like a 5 min warmup, valve's 2 minute rounds where each round last exactly 2 minutes with the bomb planted at the last second and then it lasts 45 minutes before blowing up EVERY ROUND. which face it, is never going to happen and beside's you're using ESL settings. I'm really not sure how you could possibly have gotten that far behind last year, just simply don't afford the smoker's breaks. No reason we should all have to wait on their habits.


It's not only the smokers breaks, 1 it's loud so players being called can't hear, 2 there are vendors in the lobby with cool stuff and they don't know they have been called to play, 3 there is lunch and dinner breaks, 4 raffle draws, there is so much going on and @RikkAndrsn is trying to make it as fair for EVERYONE as possible.


----------



## PCSarge

gonna say it...i hope my luck holds or i wont get a ticket. as it stands its pretty bad right now.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> gonna say it...i hope my luck holds or i wont get a ticket. as it stands its pretty bad right now.


Is this related to your car transmission?









I hope I will be able to get one too since I will be in an exam at that time


----------



## misschibista

Praying for the chance to get a ticket for the 5v5s!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Saw the IN WIN D-Frame Mini on the weekly update via Facebook. Beautiful case, would be a real show stopper at any LAN party. Too bad it's Mini-ITX and not Micro ATX. Maybe I'll get it if it's under like $400 but that's a stretch when you're talking about IN WIN. High end cases, high end prices.


----------



## CTrak

Damn, this is one event I need to find a way to get to:thumb:.........


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have 3 computers to rebuild. Already did my friends last night now i have to change reservoir in my build and rebuild my brothers water-cooling loop. If anything this event makes sure your rig is up to par.


----------



## MPsilent

Too bad I had to sell my old rig... would have looked nice with watercooling at LAN.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Saw the IN WIN D-Frame Mini on the weekly update via Facebook. Beautiful case, would be a real show stopper at any LAN party. Too bad it's Mini-ITX and not Micro ATX. Maybe I'll get it if it's under like $400 but that's a stretch when you're talking about IN WIN. High end cases, high end prices.


I kinda don't get your aversion to mini itx. Its very possible to get a strong pc in mini itx format.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I kinda don't get your aversion to mini itx. Its very possible to get a strong pc in mini itx format.


The thing that I dislike about Mini ITX is that almost all the cases out there are pretty much mATX size to accommodate a full sized graphics card. I could understand it if more people were building slim or half height builds but that's not common at all. It just seems to me that people are spending a lot more money and saving very little space. It basically takes a prebuilt to get a really space efficient Mini ITX build. I think some of the proposed Steam boxes look great. The Falcon Northwest Tiki and Alienware x51 are also pretty good examples of what I'd consider a viable Mini ITX build. They don't sell cases and PSUs like that to the public, though.

So in short: You may save some height but you're rarely saving any width and barely any length so at the end of the day you've got about the same footprint and spent more money to do it.

EDIT: I checked Newegg Canada and the only Mini ITX case I approve of that they have in stock is the EVGA Hadron Hydro Mini-ITX, but even that isn't a perfect case.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> The thing that I dislike about Mini ITX is that almost all the cases out there are pretty much mATX size to accommodate a full sized graphics card. I could understand it if more people were building slim or half height builds but that's not common at all. It just seems to me that people are spending a lot more money and saving very little space. It basically takes a prebuilt to get a really space efficient Mini ITX build. I think some of the proposed Steam boxes look great. The Falcon Northwest Tiki and Alienware x51 are also pretty good examples of what I'd consider a viable Mini ITX build. They don't sell cases and PSUs like that to the public, though.
> 
> So in short: You may save some height but you're rarely saving any width and barely any length so at the end of the day you've got about the same footprint and spent more money to do it.
> 
> EDIT: I checked Newegg Canada and the only Mini ITX case I approve of that they have in stock is the EVGA Hadron Hydro Mini-ITX, but even that isn't a perfect case.


Just for you. http://www.ncases.com/


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just for you. http://www.ncases.com/


Definitely better than a lot of the Mini ITX cases out there, but they still built it around a full length GTX. If they built one around a GTX 750 or R7 260 it'd be far better. Still not sure why more low end cards don't come in half height format when tons of the new Acer and HP desktops come stock with 300 watt PSUs and have slim cases. It'd be an easy niche market to dominate.


----------



## gank

How do i get a ticket?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Tickets are not available yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Event registration will be live on Monday @ 7 P.M. EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A link to the registration page will be in the first post later this weekend


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> The thing that I dislike about Mini ITX is that almost all the cases out there are pretty much mATX size to accommodate a full sized graphics card. I could understand it if more people were building slim or half height builds but that's not common at all. It just seems to me that people are spending a lot more money and saving very little space. It basically takes a prebuilt to get a really space efficient Mini ITX build. I think some of the proposed Steam boxes look great. The Falcon Northwest Tiki and Alienware x51 are also pretty good examples of what I'd consider a viable Mini ITX build. They don't sell cases and PSUs like that to the public, though.
> 
> So in short: You may save some height but you're rarely saving any width and barely any length so at the end of the day you've got about the same footprint and spent more money to do it.
> 
> EDIT: I checked Newegg Canada and the only Mini ITX case I approve of that they have in stock is the EVGA Hadron Hydro Mini-ITX, but even that isn't a perfect case.


I'll give you that my prodigy isn't that much smaller than my LBA, sure is a hell of a lot lighter though.

Wrong forum to advocate prebuilts though mate









Yeah you really don't save a lot of volume, but the density is higher IMO.

Edit: Yeah especially when you add in that its just as wide as a prodigy, costs more, only works with evga boards, and has a proprietary 500W psu.


----------



## gank

thank you


----------



## MartiAn

how do we sign up a team of 5 for the CS:GO tourney?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Event price: $35/player. This will be refunded to you a few days to a week after the event (assuming you show up). We are only charging this to help make sure that the people who sign up actually attend. If you are signing up for a team event, your team captain will have to pay for your entire team and will have to email [email protected] with the full contact details for each member of their team. The exact format for this email will be coming soon!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sandman-1c*
> 
> so if the captain of the cs go team pays all the deposits that team is guaranteed a spot
> 
> so its first to pay in full and not first to register for cs go teams?
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1: Register
> Step 2: Pay right after registering (it's the final step of the registration process).
> 
> So teams that register but don't pay right after will be manually removed asap.
> 
> Tickets are non-transferable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Draven

@Bitemarks and bloodstains I love how you've just retired but still all over this stuff


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I've got to do something while at work beside work







.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Read: Gotta do something while waiting for Game of Thrones


----------



## dman811

^This.


----------



## Zeplin

^


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I've got to do something while at work beside work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Read: Gotta do something while waiting for Game of Thrones


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ^This.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeplin*
> 
> ^


^^ALL OF THIS^^ lmao


----------



## NixZiZ

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I mean, I'll be bringing a laptop... and a game server... and a web server...


I'll probably bring my laptop, a server, and a screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanted to get some input from people who are planning to attend on the casual gaming side of things. I'm preparing some activities for us which so far include:
> 
> TF2 9v9 Highlander
> TF2 Heavy boxing
> TF2 Pyro Dodgeball
> TF2 Prop Hunt
> CS:GO Arms Race (formerly Gun Game)
> Dota 2 Ability Draft
> Dota 2 Reverse Captains Draft
> LoL ARAM
> We also plan to have free-play servers operational (some of which will simply be OCN's normal game servers):
> 
> TF2
> CS:GO
> Chivaly
> Day Z
> Battlefield 4
> Titanfall
> Minecraft
> Some things to keep in mind when suggesting titles:
> 
> The more players who can participate at once the better
> Titles need to be reasonably popular and current
> Free to Play and/or easily obtainable (super cheap on Steam)
> Obviously not every game is going to be able to get featured especially when considering we only have 12 hours. Keep in mind that you're absolutely free to find a group of like minded individuals and go off on your own to play any title to your heart's desire. Our choices will be heavily influenced by the ability to structure and organize attendees quickly and painlessly to make sure we spend the most possible time gaming.
> 
> Let's hear those suggestions!


I'll probably play TF2 and minecraft.

It would also be neat to do a squad or two in Firefall



EDIT: Damn. Not 18. No LAN for me then.


----------



## admin

Hi Everyone!

I am just working through some last minute details with Eventbrite. The big one is how to best allow teams to register.

*Team **Registrations*

Team Captains - Please have the following information available to you *for each team member* as you will need it to complete your team registration.


First Name
Last Name
Email Address
Phone Number
Full Mailing Address (Street Address, City, Province, Postal Code)

Please make sure all information is 100% accurate and spelled correctly.

Team captains will also have to provide the name of their team at registration. Please make sure you have it.

We are still working out how exactly the team captains will need to provide the information listed above for each team member. Be prepared for one of two options:

1) You will have to fill it out during the Eventbrite registration process. Note - you have less than 14 minutes to complete your registration, from what I can tell, before the tickets are no longer on hold and you have to start again (if tickets are still available). Type fast and make sure it's accurate!

or

2) You will be asked to manually email it to [email protected]

I am working with Eventbrite tomorrow to figure out what is possible using their system.

*Casual/Pub Tickets*

If you are purchasing multiple Casual/Pub tickets, you will need to provide the following information for each person you are buying tickets for (including yourself of course). Please make sure you have it with you when you register.


First Name
Last Name
Email Address
Phone Number
Full Mailing Address (Street Address, City, Province, Postal Code)

Please make sure all information is 100% accurate and spelled correctly.

We are still working out how exactly you will need to provide the information listed above for each person you purchased a ticket for. Be prepared for one of two options:

1) You will have to fill it out during the Eventbrite registration process. Note - you have less than 14 minutes to complete your registration, from what I can tell, before the tickets are no longer on hold and you have to start again (if tickets are still available). Type fast and make sure it's accurate!

or

2) You will be asked to manually email it to [email protected]

I am working with Eventbrite tomorrow to figure out what is possible using their system.

More details to come asap - including the link to the registration page 

Thanks!

admin


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What about if you come for casual gaming with some friends. Can someone buy the tickets for all?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am just working through some last minute details with Eventbrite. The big one is how to best allow teams to register.
> 
> Team Captains - Please have the following information available to you *for each team member* as you will need it to complete your team registration.
> 
> 
> First Name
> Last Name
> Email Address
> Phone Number
> Full Mailing Address (Street Name, City, Province, Postal Code)
> 
> Please make sure all information is 100% accurate and spelled correctly.
> 
> Team captains will also have to provide the name of their team at registration. Please make sure you have it.
> 
> We are still working out how exactly the team captains will need to provide the information listed above for each team member. Be prepared for one of two options:
> 
> 1) You will have to fill it out during the Eventbrite registration process.
> 
> or
> 
> 2) You will be asked to manually email it to [email protected]
> 
> I am working with Eventbrite tomorrow to figure out what is possible using their system.
> 
> More details to come asap - including the link to the registration page
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> admin


So does this mean I need to pay for my whole team or can they pay for them selves? and I still give you the info for CS:GO?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What about if you come for casual gaming with some friends. Can someone buy the tickets for all?


For Casual/Pub, each person will have to purchase their own tickets. Please note that not all of the casual tickets will be made available tomorrow night. We still have about ten more that we can make available depending on demand. If demand for Casual/Pub tickets is low, we will open up ticket sales for Hearthstone.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> So does this mean I need to pay for my whole team or can they pay for them selves? and I still give you the info for CS:GO?


Team tickets have to be purchased by one person for the full team (they are sold in groups of 5) in order to ensure the full team can sign up. If we allowed team tickets to be sold individually, there would be a chance that a full team could not sign up because the tickets might have been sold to other people by then. I wish there was another way to do it trough Eventbrite but there isn't


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Team tickets have to be purchased by one person for the full team (they are sold in groups of 5) in order to ensure the full team can sign up. If we allowed team tickets to be sold individually, there would be a chance that a full team could not sign up because the tickets might have been sold to other people by then. I wish there was another way to do it trough Eventbrite but there isn't


OK we my buddy is paying and I am the team cpt.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> For Casual/Pub, each person will have to purchase their own tickets. Please note that not all of the casual tickets will be made available tomorrow night. We still have about ten more that we can make available depending on demand. If demand for Casual/Pub tickets is low, we will open up ticket sales for Hearthstone.


How do i deal with my brother not having a way to pay? Last time i was able to buy 3 casual tickets with one payment.

How many current Seats are available for Casual right now?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How do i deal with my brother not having a way to pay? Last time i was able to buy 3 casual tickets with one payment.


Sorry! You can indeed purchase multiple tickets for Casual/Pub. My apologies. I just reviewed the process again. Be prepared to have to provide his full contact info either during or after the registration process - just like is mentioned for the team registration.


----------



## Lee17

I hope the Pub ticket wont sell out in the first or second hour! I will be in an exam that day D:

Crossing my finger!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How many current Seats are available for Casual right now?


34 as of right now  Should be plenty! We have more available if needed (i.e. if we have lots of support for casual tickets and don't open up tickets for Hearthstone).


----------



## admin

Updated the first post in this thread with the new information I posted. Please let me know if you have any questions


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> OK we my buddy is paying and I am the team cpt.


Technically the person who pays is the team captain - but that really is semantics I guess


----------



## ryanwazy

i hope there can be a lan in the future with more than 8 teams and better rules


----------



## GabeRamsay

So registration will be open in 6 hours but still no mention or breakdown of the prizepool?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanwazy*
> 
> i hope there can be a lan in the future with more than 8 teams and better rules


There are eight teams for CS:GO and other eight teams for Dota 2. There is also a 34 person "Pub" event for people who don't want to play competitively. Finally, we also are hosting a StarCraft II invitational and the finals for the eSportsCanada LoL tournament.

We only have room for 134 people at this event - so we have to make it all work with the numbers we have space for.

What are your concerns with the rules? I am assuming you are referring to the CS:GO competitive ruleset. Would you mind recapping your main suggestions for the rules?

Thanks!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> So registration will be open in 6 hours but still no mention or breakdown of the prizepool?


Registration will be open at 7 P.M EST. (not 7 A.M.)

There will be a lot of prizes handed out throughout the day from our sponsors - but I assume you are referring to the competitive LAN itself.

Here is the breakdown for LAN prizing:

*CS:GO*

1st = $1,500

2nd = $1,000

3rd = $500

*Dota 2*

1st = $1,500

2nd = $1,000

3rd = $500

*SCII*

1st = $500

2nd = $250

3rd = $100

4th = $50

5th = $50

6th = $50


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> There are eight teams for CS:GO and other eight teams for Dota 2. There is also a 34 person "Pub" event for people who don't want to play competitively. Finally, we also are hosting a StarCraft II invitational and the finals for the eSportsCanada LoL tournament.
> 
> We only have room for 134 people at this event - so we have to make it all work with the numbers we have space for.
> 
> What are your concerns with the rules? I am assuming you are referring to the CS:GO competitive ruleset. Would you mind recapping your main suggestions for the rules?
> 
> Thanks!


I think he's probably referring to the 21 round games instead of the standard 30 and the possibility of using a rush timer and changing up the economy system in the game as well. I know I had a teammate tell he "he's out" now once he saw that posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Registration will be open at 7 P.M EST. (not 7 A.M.)
> 
> There will be a lot of prizes handed out throughout the day from our sponsors - but I assume you are referring to the competitive LAN itself.
> 
> Here is the breakdown for LAN prizing:
> 
> *CS:GO*
> 1st = $1,500
> 2nd = $1,000
> 3rd = $500
> 
> *Dota 2*
> 1st = $1,500
> 2nd = $1,000
> 3rd = $500
> 
> *SCII*
> 1st = $500
> 2nd = $250
> 3rd = $100
> 4th = $50
> 5th = $50
> 6th = $50


Yes that's what I was talking about, thank you.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> I think he's probably referring to the 21 round games instead of the standard 30 and the possibility of using a rush timer and changing up the economy system in the game as well. I know I had a teammate tell he "he's out" now once he saw that posted.


We basically have 10 hours of tournament time. The LAN load-in starts at 10 A.M. but matches will not start until noon. Each hour, we have about 45 minutes of gameplay (15 minutes of each hour is there as downtime to ensure people can win some random prizes, go to the washroom, check out partner booths, eat etc).

Any suggestions on how to make CS:GO work within those constraints? We have always had CS at our events and that portion of our tournament always runs behind schedule. My only goal is for people to have fun at this event and I am happy to work with the tournament admins to find a structure that will work and be enjoyable for all. I am more than happy to listen to any suggestions on making it work within the constraints mentioned above 

Thanks!

admin


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> This completely screws up the balance of cs:go. Not to mention if you have an odd number of rounds and switch at 10 like you said then the team who has the more favorable side in the 2nd half gets an unfair advantage. There's a good reason cs:go games always have an even number of rounds, same with overtimes. If you're going to start messing around with the economy system on top of that I think a lot of people, myself included are going to laugh at it and not even bother going.
> 
> Why not just get rid of the loser's bracket and have proper length games? Not to mention having a loser's bracket introduces a whole new list of concerns like if the team in the finals came from the loser's bracket and they're playing against the team that sent them there do they already have a 1 map advantage, etc.
> 
> I play in 16 team cs:go tournaments on faceit.com every night without a loser's bracket where the semi's and finals are BO3 and they're always finished in less then 6 hours. Maybe you don't realize but the average cs:go game lasts about 40-45 minutes and if the skill differential is really as great as you say it is then they would be even shorter. I'm wondering if you're just basing the length of a game off valve's hilariously inaccurate "this game could last up to 90 minutes are you sure you can commit" msg you get when playing matchmaking. That could only ever happen if you have like a 5 min warmup, valve's 2 minute rounds where each round last exactly 2 minutes with the bomb planted at the last second and then it lasts 45 minutes before blowing up EVERY ROUND. which face it, is never going to happen and beside's you're using ESL settings. I'm really not sure how you could possibly have gotten that far behind last year, just simply don't afford the smoker's breaks. No reason we should all have to wait on their habits.


These were my suggestions I made earlier.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> These were my suggestions I made earlier.


A few thoughts from me (remember, I am not a tournament admin):


We want people to stay for the entire LAN event. We need a structure that accommodates this. We don't just want teams to lose and leave.
Losing one game and being out sucks for a lot of players. This is not meant to be a die-hard CS:GO tournament. It's meant to bring some fun for players and some additional exposure to amazing PC games like CS:GO.
We can't have the tournament run as late as it historically has in the past. I believe this will be our fifth event with CS. None, from my recollection, have ever been on time 

Do you think your proposal accommodates these wishes? If so, I will definitely bring it up with the tournament admins.


----------



## GabeRamsay

hmm well I mean loser's bracket definitely makes sense and is a good idea as well as something that most professional tournaments have. However if you're really that short on time it makes more sense to me at least to remove that then make all these drastic alterations to the gameplay.

Personally even if I got beat out right away I'd stick around to watch the finals and besides you were saying how much other fun stuff there is to do on the pub side of things and giveaways etc.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> hmm well I mean loser's bracket definitely makes sense and is a good idea as well as something that most professional tournaments have. However if you're really that short on time it makes more sense to me at least to remove that then make all these drastic alterations to the gameplay.
> 
> Personally even if I got beat out right away I'd stick around to watch the finals and besides you were saying how much other fun stuff there is to do on the pub side of things and giveaways etc.


Let me do some brainstorming with the tournament admins on this. I personally don't understand the competitive CS scene well enough to make a call on this myself. Seeing as this is only a semi-competitive tournament (i.e. meant to have fun - more than to strictly adhere to competitive rulesets), at this point, I personally don't think changing some of the rulesets is horrible.

I was a competitive Tribes player and did enjoy tournaments that switched things up a bit. To me, it's like cross-training. It allows for players not to simply master a game under specific conditions but rather any condition thrown at them. Am I off-base with this line of thinking?

Again, I will do some brainstorming with the team here and see what options we have. If you want, please think about it on your end too (keeping in mind those constraints).

Having the CS:GO players support events like this allows us to continue doing them. Not every one of them will be perfect because of numerous factors and objectives. I hope the CS:GO community keeps this in mind. We are doing this because we love PC gaming and want to support it. Not every event will be the World Series or the Super Bowl - nor should they be. We just love gaming and meeting people who love the same thing.


----------



## Draven

A B C D

Team 1 Team 3 Team5 Team 7

vs vs vs vs

Team2 Team 4 Team 6 Team 8

A Bracket

Semi Final

Team # Team # Team #

vs vs vs Winner for 1st

Team # Team # Team # & 2nd Place

B Bracket

Semi Final

Team # Team # Team # Winner for 3rd

vs vs vs place

Team # Team # Team #

If each match lasts 45mins, then that means this tournament should last 7.5 hours, with 4.5 hours left for lunch, dinner, and raffle/giveaways.


----------



## el gappo

Updated to sponsor list in the OP. Cool to see @Dazmode there


----------



## calvinL

I think for most of us, we want to maximize the number of rounds we can play. More rounds equals less randomness and more fun for everyone. Ideally it would be 30 rounds double elim, or even groups into single elim brackets semi finals. Pure single elim is even worse in this aspect because you can be out in 16 rounds instead of 22 rounds in the current rules for worst case, and with no seeding this is terrible. Not sure how many game servers you can run simultaneously, but double elim is probably the fastest for time. Honestly, I think having stricter rules on starting games with standard ruleset is probably the best. Should be 10 minutes once the match server is ready or you forfeit, doesn't matter if you have to go to the washroom, or you need that one last smoke, or if your dog died.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

We're still open to changing the CS:GO format if someone comes up with an alternate format that meets our scheduling constraints. In a perfect situation we'd run a round robin group stage followed by an elimination bracket but then again the last time we did that was the 2012 Radeon ExtravaLANza and the players hated it so much that the round robin stage was ended before we were even halfway through. Obviously with this event we have 12 hours versus the 24 we had last time around, so time constraints become much more important.

To start off with we have a 12 hour long event in name only. The first and last hours of the event are designated for arrival and departures, which effectively leaves us with 10 hours for play. 2 hours of that time is also lost to lunch and dinner. In addition we've been asked to provide at least 10 to 15 minutes each hour where sponsors can do giveaways and contests without interrupting other LAN activities. We had a number of issues at the last ExtravaLANza with players disappearing to participate in these contests and giveaways which caused a number of delays. We realize that not everyone wants to play back to back games for 8 hours straight as well so this gives us a reasonable amount of break time for players that we can control more precisely.

That being said we haven't implemented such time restrictions on Dota, but we also haven't had problems with their scheduling (yet). Last summer's Dota 2 tournament actually finished several hours before CS:GO. I can't remember exactly when but it was somewhere between 10 PM and 12 AM if I remember correctly. Dota has a comparable match length to CS:GO in some ways with an average match time in current meta taking 38 minutes with a standard dev being +/- 14 minutes. (based on the 244 TI4 qualifier matches in DatDota). CS:GO's default settings should fall somewhere in the 30 to 60 minute range as well which means that the difference may very well be CS:GO players' ability to keep schedule.


----------



## GabeRamsay

So penalize teams for being late then. I remember a pro LAN last year where every so many minutes a team is late they automatically lose one round of the match which means even when they do show up and start the game will be shorter and it keeps the tournament on schedule.

There's no reason to punish a whole new batch of players and teams by forcing them to play with inferior regulations for things that have happened in the same game at previous LAN's.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> So penalize teams for being late then. I remember a pro LAN last year where every so many minutes a team is late they automatically lose one round of the match which means even when they do show up and start the game will be shorter and it keeps the tournament on schedule.
> 
> There's no reason to punish a whole new batch of players and teams by forcing them to play with inferior regulations for things that have happened in the same game at previous LAN's.


If you're really so good at the game one would think a new rule set would be something you would be expected to overcome...


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> So penalize teams for being late then. I remember a pro LAN last year where every so many minutes a team is late they automatically lose one round of the match which means even when they do show up and start the game will be shorter and it keeps the tournament on schedule.
> 
> There's no reason to punish a whole new batch of players and teams by forcing them to play with inferior regulations for things that have happened in the same game at previous LAN's.


You seem to not realize this is NOT A PRO COMPETITION!!! gawd it's more to be fun, even Admin said this is a FUN event and that this is not a DIE HARD CS:GO TOURNAMENT, so if you yourself can't figure a way to make EVERYONE HAPPY and have FUN then you need to let the people setting up the event do what they think is best for everyone to be HAPPY AND HAVE FUN.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> If you're really so good at the game one would think a new rule set would be something you would be expected to overcome...


except it destroys the balance of the game and renders anything you've been practicing prior useless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> You seem to not realize this is NOT A PRO COMPETITION!!! gawd it's more to be fun, even Admin said this is a FUN event and that this is not a DIE HARD CS:GO TOURNAMENT, so if you yourself can't figure a way to make EVERYONE HAPPY and have FUN then you need to let the people setting up the event do what they think is best for everyone to be HAPPY AND HAVE FUN.


I've suggested numerous ways everyone could be made happy and there's no reason it couldn't be a pro competition if it was organized a bit better. There's already money on the line and plenty of sponsors. Did you ever think maybe not everyone cares about just having fun? There pub games for people like you...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> except it destroys the balance of the game and renders anything you've been practicing prior useless.
> I've suggested numerous ways everyone could be made happy and there's no reason it couldn't be a pro competition if it was organized a bit better. There's already money on the line and plenty of sponsors. Did you ever think maybe not everyone cares about just having fun? There pub games for people like you...


Man take it easy. We are there to have fun.


----------



## misschibista

I missed the post of when to purchase tickets, it'll be available at 7pm est on which date?


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> except it destroys the balance of the game and renders anything you've been practicing prior useless.
> I've suggested numerous ways everyone could be made happy and there's no reason it couldn't be a pro competition if it was organized a bit better. There's already money on the line and plenty of sponsors. Did you ever think maybe not everyone cares about just having fun? There pub games for people like you...


Gabe is a bambi give him a break


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> except it destroys the balance of the game and renders anything you've been practicing prior useless.
> I've suggested numerous ways everyone could be made happy and there's no reason it couldn't be a pro competition if it was organized a bit better. There's already money on the line and plenty of sponsors. Did you ever think maybe not everyone cares about just having fun? There pub games for people like you...


If you're so PRO then it's called adapt, overcome, and evolve. Can't take the heat get out da kitchen son. lol and btw the people in charge don't want it to be a pro competition as stated before.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> If you're so PRO then it's called adapt, overcome, and evolve. Can't take the heat get out da kitchen son. lol and btw the people in charge don't want it to be a pro competition as stated before.


I never said I was pro I just take things seriously that's all. Trying to adapt to some haphazardly made ruleset that's not even confirmed weeks before and event is ridiculous. real pros would laugh their ass off at the suggestion of that.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> I never said I was pro *I just take things* *seriously* that's all. Trying to adapt to some haphazardly made ruleset that's not even confirmed weeks before and event is ridiculous. real pros would laugh their ass off at the suggestion of that.


This is your first problem, this event is for people who like to game, hang out, meet new people, see old friends, chat with vendors, check out other members rigs, the gaming part just fill the day, if you win, great you got some prize money, if you don't then oh well but you had a great time, that's how it should be.


----------



## admin

Hey Guys 

"Have fun" extends to this thread too  The current ruleset is not take-it or leave-it. We will work on finding an ideal solution for the constraints we have. All I ask is that everyone remain nice and respectful in this thread. We are giving away thousands of dollars to give back to the PC gaming community - not to cause annoyance 

I will chat with the tournament admins asap and see what we can come up with 

Thanks!

admin


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> I missed the post of when to purchase tickets, it'll be available at 7pm est on which date?


Today if I recall correctly


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> "Have fun" extends to this thread too  The current ruleset is not take-it or leave-it. We will work on finding an ideal solution for the constraints we have. All I ask is that everyone remain nice and respectful in this thread. We are giving away thousands of dollars to give back to the PC gaming community - not to cause annoyance
> 
> I will chat with the tournament admins asap and see what we can come up with
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> admin


I'm sorry if I came across as not being nice, and I was not trying to be disrespectful, I apologise


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Today if I recall correctly


Indeed! Registration will open at 7 P.M. tonight! Please check out the first post in this thread for all of the updated information - including what you will need to sign up. Team captains - please make sure you have the full contact details for each member of your team (Name, Street Address, City, Province, Postal Code, Email Address, Team Name) as you will need it to register your team! Without it, you can't complete the registration process. If it's inaccurate, you can't enter the event


----------



## admin

@RikkAndrsn will be posting some options for CS:GO shortly. Feel free to discuss or suggest them or provide other options that allow us to complete the CS:GO bracket on time. Help us make this easy for us  We enjoy running these events and hate leaving anyone unsatisfied. There is only so much we can do though


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Look, this is getting out of hand: I'm going to establish a semi-official position until Admin gets on to clarify on behalf of Overclock.net as the final word.

I've been involved with OCN's LAN parties since the very first Grand Champion Series in 2012 and I've been helping Admin with designing the formats for each event, as well as running the servers and managing brackets. Like most LANs we are always actively balancing the overall experience of our events between the expectations of multiple vastly different groups. In our case the primary groups are OCN members, gamers in the Toronto area, and the competitive communities for each respective game. We take a normative approach when designing our tournaments, trying to strike a balance between casual gaming and the amateur end of the competitive gaming spectrum. We do this to ensure that people with no competitive experience, some experience, and competitive players can all enjoy our events. In the long run this is beneficial to the competitive community as well since it gives players a less harsh taste of competitive where they can decide if they want to delve further which grows the scene through new blood and fresh players.

Now we have a few options that we've discussed on the planning side:

Play matches in Best of 21 rounds format as planned, with break times and meal times intact pursuant to our schedule.
Play matches in Best of 31 or 29 rounds format. We cannot do Best of 30 because we can't afford the time it takes to do overtime rounds. CS:GO players would potentially have to play matches back to back with no break time or ability to participate in other contests and possibly even through meals. This could lead to a team playing 8 straight hours with very few breaks which is not an optimal LAN experience but if players want this format to enhance the competitiveness of the even then so be it.
Play matches in a non-standard tournament format. We're not married to any particular game type. As I've mentioned before Valve is basically begging tournament organizers to try out the reworked Hostage mode, which is part of matchmaking but typically ignored by the competitive scene. We aren't particularly afraid of trail blazing by any means. We happened to be one of the first events to adopt CS:GO very shortly after release at a time where CS:S still dominated the Counter Strike scene. We've done pick-up-game style tournaments in the past as well where players were assigned to teams by us rather than compete with their own as well, which is very non-standard.
There are, of course, other alternative formats in terms of bracket structure we could use like a swiss pairing tournament or a two group round robin into single elimination but these are difficult options to promise as they have large potential for time overruns in the case of ties during group stages. Double elimination, on the other hand, is an accurate and easy to schedule format that few would question: it has a long history of use in competitions and high proven validity.


----------



## PerplexD

Can't wait. Love coming out to these OCN LANs


----------



## calvinL

Thanks for offering a compromise. I totally understand how OT can push schedules way too far down the line in CS:GO. I think making it Bo31 is a pretty good compromise. The way I see it, if all the matches that can be played happen simultaneously (all winner's quarters at the same time, all winner's semis and loser's quarters next...), then it should fit in the schedule fine.

-2 rounds of matches before lunch: Winner's Quarter, Winner's Semi and Loser's Quarter (12pm - 2pm)
-2 rounds of matches after lunch: Winner's Final and Loser's Semi, Loser's Final with some extra time left for breaks, contests, raffles, giveaways (3pm - 7pm)
-Grand finals after dinner (8pm)

Having been to the last extravalanza, the big problem there was just getting matches to start. I remember there were huge lulls in between matches for no reason and many of my matches were pushed to the AM hours. Honestly if its done right, I still see doing completely standard Bo30 with OT possible as its completely possible to be ahead of schedule. I also understand that things don't tend to go perfectly and if there are issues with the event that causes delays, I wouldn't mind playing Bo21 to speed things up.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> except it destroys the balance of the game and renders anything you've been practicing prior useless.
> I've suggested numerous ways everyone could be made happy and there's no reason it couldn't be a pro competition if it was organized a bit better. There's already money on the line and plenty of sponsors. Did you ever think maybe not everyone cares about just having fun? There pub games for people like you...


And I guarantee Im not alone here thinking there's other forums for people like you.

The event expressly said the primary goal is having fun. Admin and Rick are very good at planning these, if they wanted them to be in the pro model, they would be. As draven said, adapt and over come. Hell when my team went to the last lan, we didn't expect to deal with high intensity yelling raging and swearing all day, we over came and adapted. We didn't expect to be stuck there waiting for the final draws because some people decided to not follow the schedule, we over came that too


----------



## Cyclops

I couldn't care less if I win or lose. I'm there to have fun and talk to fellow OCN members, not people that just register before an event and forget about the community right after they leave with their prize money, only to resurface when another LAN event is announced. I've attended every single OCN LAN and enjoyed the heck out of each of them.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> And I guarantee Im not alone here thinking there's other forums for people like you.
> 
> The event expressly said the primary goal is having fun. Admin and Rick are very good at planning these, if they wanted them to be in the pro model, they would be. As draven said, adapt and over come. Hell when my team went to the last lan, we didn't expect to deal with high intensity yelling raging and swearing all day, we over came and adapted. We didn't expect to be stuck there waiting for the final draws because some people decided to not follow the schedule, we over came that too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I couldn't care less if I win or lose. I'm there to have fun and talk to fellow OCN members, not people that just register before an event and forget about the community right after they leave with their prize money. I've attended every single OCN LAN and enjoyed the heck out of each of them.


^ This.


----------



## admin

Okay guys 

So does this work well for everyone playing CS:GO?


31 Round Matches (this allows us to stay away from overtime - which will definitely get us behind schedule)
Double elimination (this is a semi-competitive event and we don't want people to lose and leave)
Players must be willing to play through lunch / dinner / breaks if needed. This does not mean you can't eat/drink/go to bathroom, but you need to do so during any downtime you can find and you must do it super fast!

Sound good to everyone?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Okay guys
> 
> So does this work well for everyone playing CS:GO?
> 
> 
> 31 Round Matches (this allows us to stay away from overtime - which will definitely get us behind schedule)
> Double elimination (this is a semi-competitive event and we don't want people to lose and leave)
> Players must be willing to play through lunch / dinner / breaks if needed. This does not mean you can't eat/drink/go to bathroom, but you need to do so during any downtime you can find and you must do it super fast!
> 
> Sound good to everyone?


Bump  Any feedback?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Okay guys
> 
> So does this work well for everyone playing CS:GO?
> 
> 
> 31 Round Matches (this allows us to stay away from overtime - which will definitely get us behind schedule)
> Double elimination (this is a semi-competitive event and we don't want people to lose and leave)
> Players must be willing to play through lunch / dinner / breaks if needed. This does not mean you can't eat/drink/go to bathroom, but you need to do so during any downtime you can find and you must do it super fast!
> 
> Sound good to everyone?










............I guess the one who thought of this will be my food and drink gopher for the day oh and someone is going to need to get me a bed pan I might need that


----------



## calvinL

Sounds good to me. Rikk should probably go over some specifics like side choice (prefer knife round over coin flip) and I'm going to assume 15 rounds first half and 16 rounds second, as well as how maps are chosen.


----------



## equals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Okay guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does this work well for everyone playing CS:GO?
> 
> 31 Round Matches (this allows us to stay away from overtime - which will definitely get us behind schedule)
> Double elimination (this is a semi-competitive event and we don't want people to lose and leave)
> Players must be willing to play through lunch / dinner / breaks if needed. This does not mean you can't eat/drink/go to bathroom, but you need to do so during any downtime you can find and you must do it super fast!
> Sound good to everyone?


This sounds fine, if there's time later on in the tournament OT would be cool but if not this is a good compromise. I feel like if the score is 15-15 the last round should be decided as a pistol round with money reset though. This would at least help against the massive CT bias of maps like Nuke and Train, pistols are at least more of a 50/50.


----------



## Lee17

Question, can we bring drink and food at the LAN? Like in my backpack? I need my supply for that 12h


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> Question, can we bring drink and food at the LAN? Like in my backpack? I need my supply for that 12h


I don't see why not  I will confirm with AMD tomorrow though and let you know!


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback?


Yeah I ran this through my teammates and everyone's fine with it.
I'm assuming the round and defuse timers will be the default ESL settings and not that rush setup or whatever was mentioned earlier in the thread by an admin.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Standard settings will be used with the exception of the round timer, bomb timer, and tick rates.


----------



## admin

I think it's best to say "come prepared for anything"  If something is not "the same" as something else you are used to, treat it as a challenge.

Things may have to change before the event to accommodate timing, objectives etc. Nothing we have said is set in stone yet. If you feel like this is not ideal for you, I unfortunately have to suggest not signing up for this event and waiting for a future event where we use a more competitive ruleset.

This is meant to be a fun event - but it just happens to have amazing prizing. So be prepared to bring your "fun" game rather than your "A" game


----------



## zaijth

Admin

Are we allowed to bring spectators with us to stay and if so, do they have to pay for anything? (Its my ride)


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Standard settings will be used with the exception of the round timer, bomb timer, and tick rates.


yeah are you using the ESL round timer and bomb settings that are like 1:45 and :35 respectively compared to valve's 2:00 and :45 I believe it i. Or some other rush setting or w/e was mentioned earlier which sounded drastically shorter then either of those.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaijth*
> 
> Admin
> 
> Are we allowed to bring spectators with us to stay and if so, do they have to pay for anything? (Its my ride)


They can't come into the LAN - but they can visit the public event. Public event is only from noon until 6 P.M. though.


----------



## admin

LAN registration opens in about 1.5 hours! Make sure to read the full first post and *have your full team's info on hand for registration*! You will need it! *Also remember that this is an 18+ event.* You wont' be let in if you are under 18.


----------



## admin

I just received a few PMs about signing up as a team. Please read the first post for all of the details. Here is the key information for team sign ups though. Again, each member of your team must be 18 or over to attend. You won't be able to get into the LAN if you are under 18 and your team will be forced to forfeit or play with less people.

-------------

*Team Tickets*

Team tickets are sold in groups of five and must be purchased by your team captain.

Team captains - please have the following information available to you *for each team member. *You will need it to complete your team registration through Eventbrite. Please note that you have less than 14 minutes to complete your registration, from what I can tell, before the tickets are no longer on hold and you have to start again (if tickets are still available). Type fast and make sure it's accurate!


First Name
Last Name
Email Address
Phone Number
Full Mailing Address (Street Address, City, Province, Postal Code)

Please make sure all information is 100% accurate and spelled correctly.

Team captains will also have to provide the name of their team at registration.

--------------


----------



## admin

About 30 minutes away! Any finals questions about registration before it goes live?


----------



## ryanwazy

may the best internet win


----------



## Cyclops

My friend can't be online at 7 PM to register a spot. Can I do that for him?


----------



## sebkow

つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Give OCN members tickets つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> About 30 minutes away! Any finals questions about registration before it goes live?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I've been watching the number of people reading the thread grow as we get closer to ticket sales. First there were 21 at 6, then there were 24 at 6:15, now there are 26... just wait for that spike right before 7 PM with all the F5s.


----------



## zaijth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> My friend can't be online at 7 PM to register a spot. Can I do that for him?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I've been watching the number of people reading the thread grow as we get closer to ticket sales. First there were 21 at 6, then there were 24 at 6:15, now there are 26... just wait for that spike right before 7 PM with all the F5s.


I'm not going, I'm just reading developments







May be watching on Twitch after I get done with graduation.


----------



## Cyclops

I think it was promised that long time OCN members get priority when it comes to ticket allocation.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> yeah are you using the ESL round timer and bomb settings that are like 1:45 and :35 respectively compared to valve's 2:00 and :45 I believe it i. Or some other rush setting or w/e was mentioned earlier which sounded drastically shorter then either of those.


----------



## RussianJ

Will members that were registered on OCN prior to the LAN announced have first dibs?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I think it was promised that long time OCN members get priority when it comes to ticket allocation.


Pretty sure admin only said he would try, but that at best he would be able to give an hour or two notice before ticket sales actually went live.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I think it was promised that long time OCN members get priority when it comes to ticket allocation.


We weren't able to do that, unfortunately.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I think it was promised that long time OCN members get priority when it comes to ticket allocation.


You can purchase his ticket - you just need to know his full details (look in first post to see what info you need for him). Just purchase two tickets instead of one.

In terms of OCN members getting priority, this had to change because this is an AMD event - OCN is just running it for AMD  So all I could do is just post it on OCN before AMD posts it elsewhere.

Please do note that if the Pub side sells out, we still have some more tickets we can issue at the expense of the Hearthstone tournament.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> My friend can't be online at 7 PM to register a spot. Can I do that for him?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaijth*


Casual/Pub Tickets

If you are purchasing multiple Casual/Pub tickets, you will need to provide the following information for each person you are buying tickets for (including yourself of course). Please make sure you have it with you when you register.

First Name
Last Name
Email Address
Phone Number
Full Mailing Address (Street Address, City, Province, Postal Code)

Please make sure all information is 100% accurate and spelled correctly.

You will have to fill out all of the information listed above during the Eventbrite registration process for each person you are purchasing a ticket for. Please note that you have less than 14 minutes to complete your registration, from what I can tell, before the tickets are no longer on hold and you have to start again (if tickets are still available). Type fast and make sure it's accurate!


----------



## zaijth

Will it be refunded still after the LAN?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaijth*
> 
> Will it be refunded still after the LAN?


LAN Cost: $35/person This will be refunded to you one week after attending.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaijth*
> 
> Will it be refunded still after the LAN?


If you (or your team) show up to the LAN, you will get a refund in about one week after the LAN is completed. I can't confirm exact timing right now - but safely say about two weeks after the LAN just in case. It all depends on how PayPal allows refunds to be issued (i.e. I think I might have to have the PayPal account funded to do so - and it's constantly draining). Funding it again takes 5-7 business days for the money to transfer.


----------



## Cyclops

First page has all the info you need. Read it since you've only got a little over 10 minutes before the storm.


----------



## Cyclops

Can I pay in Bitcoin?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Can I pay in Bitcoin?


Not this year! I hope next year


----------



## admin

One final warning - do NOT sign up if you are under 18 years of age. You will ruin it for yourself/your team.

Also - please make sure all of the contact info you enter is 100% correct. Please don't make me manually update things for you


----------



## RussianJ

Can the server survive my F5'ing every five seconds?


----------



## gdesmo

Admin, I think Cyclops is just joking around.







BTW if you need any grunt work done don't hesitate to ask please. Hope you are well and will be glad to see you again sir.


----------



## admin

At 7 P.M. I will remove the password from the Eventbrite page
Then I will be updating the first post in this thread with the sign-up URL.
Finally, I will then post it as a reply too.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Admin, I think Cyclops is just joking around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW if you need any grunt work done don't hesitate to ask please. Hope you are well and will be glad to see you again sir.


Ditto! Thanks again for the awesome power cable at the last event! I use it on one of my rigs!


----------



## admin

https://extravalanza2014.eventbrite.ca


----------



## RikkAndrsn

CS:GO team tickets went to "unavailable" in under a minute.

Casual gaming a minute later.


----------



## Cyclops

Registered the spot for my friend. I'm happy.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Thanks for your order! Your registration is complete. Are we getting refunded for the $1.87 fees too?


----------



## dman811

I thought that was a mistake


----------



## shoota

Admin, is there a way we can see the teams that signed up?
like a list or teams/players, just so we have a idea


----------



## RussianJ

Got my ticket! See you there


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Thanks for your order! Your registration is complete. Are we getting refunded for the $1.87 fees too?


Probably not  I will see how that works.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Looks like Dota is the bastard-tournament of this LAN, hasn't even gone to unavailable yet and we're 5 minutes in.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Unavailable means Sold out?


----------



## admin

Note: Tickets are "reserved" for about 14 minutes. If people don't complete the registration process, they will become available again. Keep checking back if you see them "unavailable".


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Probably not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will see how that works.


Not overly concerned, although you said no cost to us as long as we show (which I do







) otherwise an entire LAN party, for the cost of my morning coffee is no sweat off my back... I also seem to always walk away with something of value from these things too









H3||scr3am


----------



## sebkow

Got my tickets


----------



## johny24

Cool, I guess this is the first OCN LAN I'll be missing since all the non OCN people nabbed em first


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Cool, I guess this is the first OCN LAN I'll be missing since all the non OCN people nabbed em first


For what event? Pub? We still have some more tickets to be released if Pub sells out. So far only 18/34 have completed registration for Pub. Keep refreshing the page and you might see some become available again


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Cool, I guess this is the first OCN LAN I'll be missing since all the non OCN people nabbed em first


strill got a chase who knows someone internet may die? wait another 5 mins or so


----------



## MPsilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Cool, I guess this is the first OCN LAN I'll be missing since all the non OCN people nabbed em first


Some are now available, Go go go.

I hope that some people didn't register twice. One for team and one for casual -_-


----------



## misschibista

OMG WHAT DOTA 2 UNAVAILABLE?!


----------



## gdesmo

Try again Johnny, would be good to see you again !


----------



## admin

Keep trying @johny24!


----------



## admin

Sold numbers so far:

Dota 2 = 15 / 40

CS:GO = 35 / 40

Pub = 24 / 34

So some people are still signing up


----------



## Draven

COME ONE @johny24 !!!!!!


----------



## admin

Sold numbers so far:

Dota 2 = 20 / 40

CS:GO = 35 / 40

Pub = 24 / 34

Keep tying if it shows as unavailable


----------



## ryanwazy

so i am assuming BYOC means monitor as well?


----------



## misschibista

Will there be a list of teams participating for Dota 2?


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanwazy*
> 
> so i am assuming BYOC means monitor as well?


yup


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanwazy*
> 
> so i am assuming BYOC means monitor as well?


Yes Sir


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanwazy*
> 
> so i am assuming BYOC means monitor as well?


yes, tower, and all peripherals required to play, mouse, keyboard, game pad, monitor, etc.


----------



## admin

Casual is showing as available again! Go for it!


----------



## admin

CS:GO has one team left and it shows as available again!


----------



## admin

All tickets showing available again


----------



## admin

Sold numbers so far:

Dota 2 = 20 / 40

CS:GO = 35 / 40

Pub = 25 / 34


----------



## cawlt

hey i was just wondering how does the refund work? does the 35 get refunded via. whatever payment method a week later?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cawlt*
> 
> hey i was just wondering how does the refund work? does the 35 get refunded via. whatever payment method a week later?


Refund is done through PayPal (i.e. I click refund payment in PayPal). I believe if you paid with a credit card, it will refund to your credit card. I am not 100% sure about that though.


----------



## admin

Sold numbers so far:

Dota 2 = 20 / 40

CS:GO = 35 / 40

Pub = 26 / 34

Slowly going up now.


----------



## admin

CS:GO is now available!


----------



## Cyclops

This is completely off topic but does anyone know anything about FreeNAS? Having trouble with my NAS.


----------



## zaijth

how many tickets left?


----------



## Lee17

Got a ticket! Woohoo! I'm a ninja!


----------



## gdesmo

Ninja ! Ha Ha ! Slow one, registration opened up an hour and 20 minutes ago. LOL


----------



## Lee17

Who say I got it right now


----------



## gdesmo

True !


----------



## RikkAndrsn

CS:GO is now sold out


----------



## gank

Noooooo me Andy buddy still need a ticket!


----------



## zaijth

I wish there was 5 more tix for cs:go id buy them now.... this tool didnt even try and say he would not be on..... 4 spots gone


----------



## InsideJob

Aww yeah, registered for pub


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Aww yeah, registered for pub


Nice buddy see you there


----------



## PCSarge

i got a ticket, see you there guys! inside a job is coming (its a TS pun, its what the girl says when he joins TS)


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Only one casual ticket seems to be left.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Only one casual ticket seems to be left.


i put one on reserve and went for a run to the bank, bitcoin paid my tab for the ticket.

EDIT: on another note is there a monitor size limit? cause id love to bring better than my generic 1600x900 LG from last time


----------



## gdesmo

Think you are allowed 2 1/2 - 3 feet of table space.


----------



## Rasparthe

Glad I got a ticket for this!

Can never say enough thanks to Admin and AMD for putting these on, they are always a great time even if AMD seems to be a bunch of anti-nitrogenites.

Hopefully ultra competitive CS:GO players aren't yellers....


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Glad I got a ticket for this!
> 
> Can never say enough thanks to Admin and AMD for putting these on, they are always a great time even if AMD seems to be a bunch of anti-nitrogenites.
> 
> Hopefully ultra competitive CS:GO players aren't yellers....


Maybe we need to sell them on Liquid Helium next time.... or Dry Ice?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Glad I got a ticket for this!
> 
> Can never say enough thanks to Admin and AMD for putting these on, they are always a great time even if AMD seems to be a bunch of anti-nitrogenites.
> 
> *Hopefully ultra competitive CS:GO players aren't yellers....*


They are most of the time.


----------



## admin

Good work folks!

Here are the current ticket sales so far:

Dota 2 = 20 / 40

CS:GO = 40 / 40

Pub = 33 / 34

A few notes:

1) Dota 2 was just confirmed yesterday so we do expect it to sell out once teams get formed.

2) CS:GO already has two teams on a waitlist in case any teams cancel.

3) Pub will receive more tickets if it sells out shortly. If not, the remaining tickets may be opened up for Hearthstone.

Thanks very much for your support! I am looking forward to this amazing event! I can't wait to see you all there!

admin


----------



## kevinf

So glad i got a tix 1hr after sales started.. I accidentally silenced my 645 alarm and forgot!

Managed to get baby sitter for 3pm, so i wont miss too much


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> So glad i got a tix 1hr after sales started.. I accidentally silenced my 645 alarm and forgot!
> 
> Managed to get baby sitter for 3pm, so i wont miss too much


Awesome @kevinf! Looking forward to seeing you there!

Again, a HUGE thanks to AMD and all of the event partners for making this happen! It should be one amazing day!


----------



## gdesmo

I'm bringing some earplugs for sure !


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I'm bringing some earplugs for sure !










The "excitement" sure does add to the feeling of the event - I will give it that


----------



## gdesmo

Yes, I'm just getting old !


----------



## ZealotKi11er

If Dota 2 for some reason fails to hit 8 teams what will happen?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If Dota 2 for some reason fails to hit 8 teams what will happen?


I expect it to sell out within the next seven days - based on past experience. If it does not, I will discuss other options with the tournament admins.


----------



## admin

If other people want to sign up for the Casual LAN event, please post in this thread and I can look into opening up some more tickets for it  Currently, it's sold out on Eventbrite.


----------



## Hooded

Registered for Pub

Cya all there


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooded*
> 
> Registered for Pub
> 
> Cya all there


Awesome @Hooded! Please make sure to come by and say hi to me  Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## PCSarge

i say everyone who was at the july event last year wears thier grand champions series guest cards to the AMD LAN lol

all in favor say i


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooded*
> 
> Registered for Pub
> Cya all there


Yup !


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Yup !


desmo! see you there, last year was a pleasure. same goes for you draven.


----------



## Bungwirez

Can I sit next to Hooded please?


----------



## gdesmo

Can sit on his lap for all we care ! JK buddy.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Can sit on his lap for all we care ! JK buddy.


and you can sit in draven's lap jk


----------



## gdesmo

He doesn't know Draven !


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> desmo! see you there, last year was a pleasure. same goes for you draven.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bungwirez*
> 
> Can I sit next to Hooded please?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Can sit on his lap for all we care ! JK buddy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> and you can sit in draven's lap jk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> He doesn't know Draven !


We can sit together and gdesmo can read us a story lol


----------



## gdesmo

Oh yes, can all sit around and I will regale you on the olden days when our computers were comprised of a couple graduated sticks fastened together.


----------



## Draven

lol


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> If other people want to sign up for the Casual LAN event, please post in this thread and I can look into opening up some more tickets for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, it's sold out on Eventbrite.


Please, please, _please_ open a spot for me!! TIA


----------



## InsideJob

Two and a half weeks, I can't freaking wait!!


----------



## misschibista

where are all those people who voted for dota 2?


----------



## Bungwirez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> ... our computers were comprised of a couple graduated sticks fastened together.


You can't call your old man walking sticks a PC mod.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> where are all those people who voted for dota 2?


I dont think they got the info that you had to attend for the game to Vote. Probably people that are not coming for either voted.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i say everyone who was at the july event last year wears thier grand champions series guest cards to the AMD LAN lol
> 
> all in favor say i


not a bad idea


----------



## cawlt

Hey my exam schedule was just released and I realized I have an exam on the 21st from 9-1130am. Im signed up for dota 2 and cant make it up until 12 15, any ideas? My other 4 members are fine


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cawlt*
> 
> Hey my exam schedule was just released and I realized I have an exam on the 21st from 9-1130am. Im signed up for dota 2 and cant make it up until 12 15, any ideas? My other 4 members are fine


I'm pretty sure the actual gaming tournaments start at 12. So aslong as you are not in the first or second game you should be fine.


----------



## cawlt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the actual gaming tournaments start at 12. So aslong as you are not in the first or second game you should be fine.


Thanks for the insight. Could an admin get back to me regarding this issue? If anything my team would be able to set my gear up and I could arrive to play our game if its not the earliest scheduled ones.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

The tournaments will be starting at 11 AM this year, because lunch is actually not being served until 2 PM. You might have to find a replacement because subs and standins won't be allowed.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> The tournaments will be starting at 11 AM this year, because lunch is actually not being served until 2 PM. You might have to find a replacement because subs and standins won't be allowed.


guess i better bring a bag of potato chips then. im not much of a breakfast person cause of the way my work schedule is.

maybe ill even bring along a gridseed and show you guys how tiny these suckers are lol.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> The tournaments will be starting at 11 AM this year, because lunch is actually not being served until 2 PM. You might have to find a replacement because subs and standins won't be allowed.


at what time does someone become a sub and not a replacement?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Replacements are changes to the 5 man roster you submitted when you registered for tickets, you can modify these by emailing Admin only. Basically you send an email with the person you want to remove from your roster and then the new info for their replacement.

Subs and stand-ins are temporary, which we generally don't allow. Since we're a LAN we normally expect a 5 man roster to complete the entire event without any subs or stand-ins. Also, since we've been asked this by a few teams asking about managers and their rides: Only people with BYOC tickets can enter the BYOC section of our event. The public component is open to anyone but entrance into the BYOC section will be closely monitored.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Replacements are changes to the 5 man roster you submitted when you registered for tickets, you can modify these by emailing Admin only. Basically you send an email with the person you want to remove from your roster and then the new info for their replacement.
> 
> Subs and stand-ins are temporary, which we generally don't allow. Since we're a LAN we normally expect a 5 man roster to complete the entire event without any subs or stand-ins. Also, since we've been asked this by a few teams asking about managers and their rides: Only people with BYOC tickets can enter the BYOC section of our event. The public component is open to anyone but entrance into the BYOC section will be closely monitored.


in otherwords this time we'll be able to walk between our rigs without 10 spectators around one guy in mid aisle? lol


----------



## RikkAndrsn

The layout we use in AMD's cafeteria is actually quite spacious. Much more spacious than the venues we typically use downtown. Nobody should feel crowded. That being said people do tend to cluster together on their own while watching matches and just generally socializing which is to be expected.

EDIT: Post #666, all hail your new dark lord.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> The layout we use in AMD's cafeteria is actually quite spacious. Much more spacious than the venues we typically use downtown. Nobody should feel crowded. That being said people do tend to cluster together on their own while watching matches and just generally socializing which is to be expected.
> 
> EDIT: Post #666, all hail your new dark lord.


Yeah from what i remember AMD Cafeteria has plenty of space. Just wondering are we going to have any Video game previews like last time with TR?


----------



## GabeRamsay

So I take it once we set up our PC in the morning we can just leave it right there for the rest of the day in the same spot and don't have to relocate for each match or anything as there's enough spots for everyone right?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> So I take it once we set up our PC in the morning we can just leave it right there for the rest of the day in the same spot and don't have to relocate for each match or anything as there's enough spots for everyone right?


Yeah, there is enough space for everyone. They will probably divide CS and Dota 2 teams in such ways so we cant see the screen.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> The layout we use in AMD's cafeteria is actually quite spacious. Much more spacious than the venues we typically use downtown. Nobody should feel crowded. That being said people do tend to cluster together on their own while watching matches and just generally socializing which is to be expected.
> 
> EDIT: Post #666, all hail your new dark lord.


i just got used to the well...cluster mess that was last years July LAN... in 30c+ heat...in a non air conditioned church....with 200 rigs putting heat out...and 200 sweaty guys consuming enough beer and cola to have opened a bar lol.

and the hot dogs and burgers and pizza we consumed...we couldve opened a deli. lol

the last AMD event they were showcasing tomb raider....it seriously made me buy the game...besides having played every other tomb raider released. the graphics quality in the most recent one is kind of...unreal lol


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Hope you guys have a good time, I am rather disappointed I wont be able to make the trip down for the event


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i just got used to the well...cluster mess that was last years July LAN... in 30c+ heat...in a non air conditioned church....with 200 rigs putting heat out...and 200 sweaty guys consuming enough beer and cola to have opened a bar lol.
> 
> and the hot dogs and burgers and pizza we consumed...we couldve opened a deli. lol
> 
> the last AMD event they were showcasing tomb raider....it seriously made me buy the game...besides having played every other tomb raider released. the graphics quality in the most recent one is kind of...unreal lol


well there was a previous AMD ExtravaLANza event, in 2012 I believe, and it was very different from the church event. AMD's facilities, were the best LAN location we've had to date... they have A/C, amazing internet speeds (some of the LANs functioned on 4G connections :S), and a great space, with adequate room for all, they have great prizes, and the food last year was awesome. They have a seperate cafeteria space off the LAN area, that you go through to get food and bring back to your desk... it was awesome last year... I want to say there was Nachos and chili which was quite awesome









@[PWN]Schubie sorry I won't see you there this year, but by the sounds of it, something big is in the works for 2015, I'll squeeze Admin for details







But you better make an appearance at that one


----------



## RikkAndrsn

We actually haven't run a LAN off 4G/LTE, but we have run the stream off of it. AMD does happen to have an excellent Internet connection. We generally see almost full Gigabit speeds there. When we're running our events elsewhere it can be a real pain to find fast Internet outside of school campuses and major convention centres. It's something we are working on, though.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Any news yet on the possibility of opening up more casual gaming spots? I don't want to miss this event.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

There are 16 tickets currently being held for a Hearthstone tournament which may be turned into casual gaming seats, @admin will probably let you guys know what's happening with those tickets by the end of the week.


----------



## 3Cccccccc

Questions, if my team wants to attend the dota2 lan event, do we need to bring our own computers? I would assume no but just to make sure..
I heard the last one is amazing, looking forward to it.


----------



## admin

Hi All 

A few updates:


I will be opening up a few more Pub tickets as of 7 P.M. tonight. 
If you are signing up as a team, please fill in the correct information, in Eventbrite, for each member of your team. If the information is not correct, you will not be able to enter the LAN. Again, please ensure each member of your team is 18 years of age or older or they will not be allowed in.
If for some reason you entered the wrong information for one or more of your team members, please check the email you received for the edit key. You will be able to update the information for your team by following the instructions in that email. All information MUST be correctly entered for each member of your team by June 11th, 2014. We will be providing the list to AMD security at that time. Again, please make sure it is 100% correct for each team member.

Thanks!

admin


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Cccccccc*
> 
> Questions, if my team wants to attend the dota2 lan event, do we need to bring our own computers? I would assume no but just to make sure..
> I heard the last one is amazing, looking forward to it.


This is a "Bring Your Own System" event. You must bring everything you need (computer, monitor, mouse, keyboard, powerbar, headphones etc).

I have just updated the first post in this thread to reflect this.


----------



## admin

Update:

Only two more team tickets are left for Dota 2!


----------



## 3Cccccccc

then we cant attend, dont have 5 laptops ~.~


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> well there was a previous AMD ExtravaLANza event, in 2012 I believe, and it was very different from the church event. AMD's facilities, were the best LAN location we've had to date... they have A/C, amazing internet speeds (some of the LANs functioned on 4G connections :S), and a great space, with adequate room for all, they have great prizes, and the food last year was awesome. They have a seperate cafeteria space off the LAN area, that you go through to get food and bring back to your desk... it was awesome last year... I want to say there was Nachos and chili which was quite awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @[PWN]Schubie sorry I won't see you there this year, but by the sounds of it, *something big is in the works for 2015*, I'll squeeze Admin for details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you better make an appearance at that one


I'm definitely gonna try to make it to that one even though I'll be living in North Carolina at that point. Road trip


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Cccccccc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we cant attend, dont have 5 laptops ~.~


Did you already sign up? If so, please email me ([email protected]) from the email address you used to sign up. Please also include the name used to sign up for the event in that same email. I can then refund your ticket.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few updates:
> 
> I will be opening up a few more Pub tickets as of 7 P.M. tonight.
> If you are signing up as a team, please fill in the correct information, in Eventbrite, for each member of your team. If the information is not correct, you will not be able to enter the LAN. Again, please ensure each member of your team is 18 years of age or older or they will not be allowed in.
> If for some reason you entered the wrong information for one or more of your team members, please check the email you received for the edit key. You will be able to update the information for your team by following the instructions in that email. All information MUST be correctly entered for each member of your team by June 11th, 2014. We will be providing the list to AMD security at that time. Again, please make sure it is 100% correct for each team member.
> Thanks!
> admin


I made a small error with my last name. I am trying to see the email i got but dont see anywhere how to edit it.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I made a small error with my last name. I am trying to see the email i got but dont see anywhere how to edit it.


If you log into Eventbrite, do you see the ability to edit your information from "My Tickets"?

One of the CS:GO guys said there was an edit/update information key in their email. I just assumed all of them had it. We have the "allow attendees to update their information" feature turned on right now - so you should be able to do it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> If you log into Eventbrite, do you see the ability to edit your information from "My Tickets"?
> 
> One of the CS:GO guys said there was an edit/update information key in their email. I just assumed all of them had it. We have the "allow attendees to update their information" feature turned on right now - so you should be able to do it.


What user/password do i use to log in?

Edit: Figured it out.


----------



## PCSarge

hmm if the lan has that good of internet...maybe i should stick in my bigfoot card lol

im just joking, id have to give up my graphics card for that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> hmm if the lan has that good of internet...maybe i should stick in my bigfoot card lol
> 
> im just joking, id have to give up my graphics card for that.


Last time in AMD LAN we had a lot of problems with Dota 2. I am not sure where the problem was but things probably different now.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> We actually haven't run a LAN off 4G/LTE, but we have run the stream off of it. AMD does happen to have an excellent Internet connection. We generally see almost full Gigabit speeds there. When we're running our events elsewhere it can be a real pain to find fast Internet outside of school campuses and major convention centres. It's something we are working on, though.


I just remember the first event, here http://www.airship37.com/

and we had horrible connection issues/speeds/lag, etc. but it has come a long way since, each event has been a progressive improvement.


----------



## i_hax

Well, that sold out fast... I guess I need to remember to check the thread more often next time. Have fun everyone


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> Well, that sold out fast... I guess I need to remember to check the thread more often next time. Have fun everyone


@i_hax What were you looking to partake in? DOTA 2 is still open, sounds like an entire team is withdrawing due to lack of PCs even. and Admin will open more casual/Pub tickets tonight at 7PM eastern.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I just remember the first event, here http://www.airship37.com/
> 
> and we had horrible connection issues/speeds/lag, etc. but it has come a long way since, each event has been a progressive improvement.


I think the first one for me is the most memorable. Something about that place.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

The Airship 37 LAN was run off of a 3 mbps down 128k up DSL connection. Not an experience anyone would want to repeat.

And as far as Dota having issues at the last AMD event it may have been because we didn't submit ports for it to AMD. If there are issues with outbound traffic this time around there's LAN functionality in place anyway.

Could you describe what the problems were, though, just so I can have a more clear picture of what might have caused the issues?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> The Airship 37 LAN was run off of a 3 mbps down 128k up DSL connection. Not an experience anyone would want to repeat.
> 
> And as far as Dota having issues at the last AMD event it may have been because we didn't submit ports for it to AMD. If there are issues with outbound traffic this time around there's LAN functionality in place anyway.
> 
> Could you describe what the problems were, though, just so I can have a more clear picture of what might have caused the issues?


Basically there was a problem when many people tried to play Dota at the same time. Most would fail to load. We tried back then to play as 5 and only 2 could connect to the game. I think it might have been some problem from Dota side and not AMD not allowing that many people connecting through one location. Maybe they though it was a unmonitored LAN.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Unusual because at that point in time we were already hosting LANs featuring Dota 2 monthly at UWO and had no similar issues. Could have been server instability on that particular day on Valve's part but it's just as likely that we had an issue with AMD's firewall or maybe even the ACLs used to restrict data types on the network. One of the things that comes to mind is that Dota occasionally uses ports outside the range TF2 and CS:GO use and we had only requested TCP/UDP 27015 through 27030. It could have been a NAT issue as well. All of those are somewhat confounded by the fact that some people were able to connect while others weren't, though.


----------



## admin

More Pub tickets added


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> More Pub tickets added


@i_hax
@$k1||z_r0k


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> @i_hax What were you looking to partake in? DOTA 2 is still open, sounds like an entire team is withdrawing due to lack of PCs even. and Admin will open more casual/Pub tickets tonight at 7PM eastern.


Casual. My competitive gaming ended with Unreal Tournament, so I'm just in it for fun.

What do people expect to be the most popular games? (outside of dota2/cs:go)


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> Casual. My competitive gaming ended with Unreal Tournament, so I'm just in it for fun.
> 
> What do people expect to be the most popular games? (outside of dota2/cs:go)


Casual side, I think we're looking at some TF2 Pyro dodgeball, CS;GO gungame (whatever that mode is called), Rikk asked for suggestions, otherwise we can play whatever we want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanted to get some input from people who are planning to attend on the casual gaming side of things. I'm preparing some activities for us which so far include:
> TF2 9v9 Highlander
> TF2 Heavy boxing
> TF2 Pyro Dodgeball
> TF2 Prop Hunt
> CS:GO Arms Race (formerly Gun Game)
> Dota 2 Ability Draft
> Dota 2 Reverse Captains Draft
> LoL ARAM
> 
> We also plan to have free-play servers operational (some of which will simply be OCN's normal game servers):
> TF2
> CS:GO
> Chivaly
> Day Z
> Battlefield 4
> Titanfall
> Minecraft
> 
> Some things to keep in mind when suggesting titles:
> The more players who can participate at once the better
> Titles need to be reasonably popular and current
> Free to Play and/or easily obtainable (super cheap on Steam)
> 
> Obviously not every game is going to be able to get featured especially when considering we only have 12 hours. Keep in mind that you're absolutely free to find a group of like minded individuals and go off on your own to play any title to your heart's desire. Our choices will be heavily influenced by the ability to structure and organize attendees quickly and painlessly to make sure we spend the most possible time gaming.
> 
> Let's hear those suggestions!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> Casual. My competitive gaming ended with Unreal Tournament, so I'm just in it for fun.
> 
> What do people expect to be the most popular games? (outside of dota2/cs:go)


I hope you got a ticket Mister


----------



## Cyclops

How about Mario Kart 2? Teams of 5.


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> I hope you got a ticket Mister


Got a ticket - see you there gentlemen! I may purchase a gaming laptop for this...









Also to be discussed - I have root access to an HP DL380 (Dual Quad Xeon, 32GB ram, RAID5 SSD storage) in a datacenter in Kitchener, currently running Ubuntu server. We can use it if we need a high-end dedicated server for any games.


----------



## caenlen

Wished I lived in Canada, man I would go in a heartbeat. I got my passport already if anyone wants to fund my trip.


----------



## admin

Update on ticket sales:

Dota 2: 35 / 40

CS:GO: 40 / 40

Casual: 35 / 40


----------



## Lee17

Someone know a good hotel near the event? I learning toward the Courtyard by Marriott for like 95$ each night, which look expensive but it is the cheaper I found on hotel.com.

Thanks in advance! See you at the LAN!


----------



## Rasparthe

$95 for that area doesn't seem that expensive, there is a Sheraton near there as well, Parkway North I think it is. Best Western Parkway too, both at Leslie St and Hwy 7, Richmond Hill, probably 1 to 2 km from the site.


----------



## Lee17

Ok, thanks. I will look forward to get a room this week. If other people are looking for a room, it could be nice to be in the same hotel.

Lee


----------



## MartiAn

is there still any tickets for Hearthstone available?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartiAn*
> 
> is there still any tickets for Hearthstone available?


I believe it was cancelled/sacrificed to add more Pub/Casual seats/tickets.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartiAn*
> 
> is there still any tickets for Hearthstone available?


We are chatting about it tonight actually. There might be 10 spots available using 4 computers. I will be chatting with our tournament admins about how we could cast this tournament (i.e. can you spectate hearthstone?).

I will have an update available tomorrow on it and will post it in this thread


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I believe it was cancelled/sacrificed to add more Pub/Casual seats/tickets.


Do you know when they will be adding more pub tickets? Again I missed it...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> More Pub tickets added


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> @i_hax
> @$k1||z_r0k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> Do you know when they will be adding more pub tickets? Again I missed it...


Yeah they added 10 at 7PM eastern, I sent you an @ mention... sorry if you missed it again, keep checking event rite, some people may not have completed the entire checkout and the tickets would be placed back in the available ticket pool.

H3||scr3am


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I'm hoping that when Valve finally announces their Source 2 engine that they make it a selling point that all their games will continue to have LAN support, really drive it home and embarrass other developers. If they decide to drop it, however, then there will be no titles left with true LAN support. It won't affect large events that are able to secure awesome Internet connections but it'll basically kill off the entire ecosystem of medium sized events (100 to 500 people).


----------



## sandman-1c

Any cs go teams in the tournament side of things not able to attend the lan or not feeling the competitive tourny format? We have squad that was aiming to win the thing, if you're interested in giving/selling/ etc. your team spot please msg me









I'll respond to all messages.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Elmy

I will be there in the Club 3D booth... Come check the booth out... I will have my rig with 2 Club 3D 295X2's watercooled with EK waterblocks and 5 Asus VG248QE monitors debezeled running at 5400X1920 @ 144Hz.

Anyone is welcome to come out and play on the system.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kehsdubMHsw


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I will be there in the Club 3D booth... Come check the booth out... I will have my rig with 2 Club 3D 295X2's watercooled with EK waterblocks and 5 Asus VG248QE monitors debezeled running at 5400X1920 @ 144Hz.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to come out and play on the system.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kehsdubMHsw


OMG, I will come and droll all over the place


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I will be there in the Club 3D booth... Come check the booth out... I will have my rig with 2 Club 3D 295X2's watercooled with EK waterblocks and 5 Asus VG248QE monitors debezeled running at 5400X1920 @ 144Hz.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to come out and play on the system.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kehsdubMHsw


I would do this and bring my Logitech G27 but they told me I wouldn't have room at my LAN table lmao


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandman-1c*
> 
> Any cs go teams in the tournament side of things not able to attend the lan or not feeling the competitive tourny format? We have squad that was aiming to win the thing, if you're interested in giving/selling/ etc. your team spot please msg me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll respond to all messages.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg


Teams can't transfer their tickets to others. If there are any teams that decide they can't make it or don't want to compete they'll have to follow the proper ticket return route. Anyone showing up at the event with tickets that don't have their names on the register will be turned away and their money will not be refunded.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I will be there in the Club 3D booth... Come check the booth out... I will have my rig with 2 Club 3D 295X2's watercooled with EK waterblocks and 5 Asus VG248QE monitors debezeled running at 5400X1920 @ 144Hz.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to come out and play on the system.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kehsdubMHsw


Beast of a PC.


----------



## sandman-1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Teams can't transfer their tickets to others. If there are any teams that decide they can't make it or don't want to compete they'll have to follow the proper ticket return route. Anyone showing up at the event with tickets that don't have their names on the register will be turned away and their money will not be refunded.


Sorry - should've clarified this first with the admins, didn't mean to ruffle any feathers.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## misschibista

Will there be a list of participating teams?







:thumb:


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> Will there be a list of participating teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Navi
C9
DK
JK.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

NaviEU NaviNA EG C9 VG DK and Alliance. If you're not on that list you're gonna have a baaaaaaaaad time. We're calling it Pre-I4, since 7 of our teams coming are probably going to be in the final 8 of TI4.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> NaviEU NaviNA EG C9 VG DK and Alliance. If you're not on that list you're gonna have a baaaaaaaaad time. We're calling it Pre-I4, since 7 of our teams coming are probably going to be in the final 8 of TI4.


What is this list for?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> What is this list for?


Don't worry about it, Dota joke.


----------



## misschibista

LOL! gg no re














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> NaviEU NaviNA EG C9 VG DK and Alliance. If you're not on that list you're gonna have a baaaaaaaaad time. We're calling it Pre-I4, since 7 of our teams coming are probably going to be in the final 8 of TI4.


LOL! gg no re


----------



## PCSarge

all i can say is...why hasnt 2 weeks gone by yet? im bored stiff man lol.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> all i can say is...why hasnt 2 weeks gone by yet? im bored stiff man lol.


Because I need to sleeve my last cable that I push back for like 3 month


----------



## kevinf

Madeon (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTx3G6h2xyA) @ Spin Saturdays June 21st. (
http://inktickets.com/show.cfm?id=119597)?! Whos up for some EDM music and dancing?? Or an alternate venue if something better /cheaper comes up.

I don't want to drive ALL the way back home, just to drive out to Pickering the next day to pick up my son from babysitter (grandparents).... Would rather dance the night away and nap in my car for 3 hours









Whos with me?!


----------



## zaijth

Any teams backed out yet?


----------



## Slaughter

Woo! I've got my ticket for Pub!

Looks like i need to assemble a computer into something that resembles a case... Otherwise I'll have my open air bench.

Looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Woo! I've got my ticket for Pub!
> 
> Looks like i need to assemble a computer into something that resembles a case... Otherwise I'll have my open air bench.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

You have to see my room right now. A complete mess trying to rebuild 2 water-cooled rigs.


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You have to see my room right now. A complete mess trying to rebuild 2 water-cooled rigs.


I can't imaging hauling that to a LAN. I'm taking the lazy mans route - my weekend project is an ITX Sugo SG5 with a handle.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I purchased a new Silverston Temjin Evolution to replace my old NZXT Vulcan. Will be rebuilding into it shortly before the LAN.


----------



## ryanwazy

how expensive will food be and what kind of food?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanwazy*
> 
> how expensive will food be and what kind of food?


In the past, it has been included in the ticket price, and at no additional cost. Although I remember last time at the AMD event I bought some starbucks coffee from the common area for $4 or something... and then later there was some free stuff in the Cafeteria next to the LAN section.


----------



## Cyclops

BYOC and BYOF?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> I can't imaging hauling that to a LAN. I'm taking the lazy mans route - my weekend project is an ITX Sugo SG5 with a handle.


I think being 2KM away helps. Also been working out to carry the rig. It get heavier an heavier each year.


----------



## Katmund

any chance for Hearthstone tickets becoming available?


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think being 2KM away helps. Also been working out to carry the rig. It get heavier an heavier each year.


Trust me I feel you on that. Still rocking the 932, even heavier this round. Going to bring a push cart to haul it in.


----------



## misschibista

wut ~ there's a hearthstone ticket?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katmund*
> 
> any chance for Hearthstone tickets becoming available?


wut ~ there's a hearthstone ticket?
or is this poster misinformed bcus they only posted today?


----------



## Rasparthe

There was talk of a Hearthstone tourney if PUB wasn't popular enough to sell out all the tickets. But that didn't seem to be a problem. Perhaps as part of the casual games they might run one...


----------



## Elmy

I am bringing my Azzatek Genesis 9000 fully watercooled with 5 Asus VG248QE monitors all the way from Seattle WA to this event


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanwazy*
> 
> how expensive will food be and what kind of food?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> In the past, it has been included in the ticket price, and at no additional cost. Although I remember last time at the AMD event I bought some starbucks coffee from the common area for $4 or something... and then later there was some free stuff in the Cafeteria next to the LAN section.


To clarify the tickets at this event are a deposit of sorts and food will be available. I think dinner and lunch are being provided free again for BYOC attendees (not the public section) and a food truck will be available as well. @admin can clarify further, I think he's already mentioned it elsewhere and I'm just failing to find it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katmund*
> 
> any chance for Hearthstone tickets becoming available?


The seats which were supposed to be allocated to Hearthstone were turned into additional casual BYOC seats. It may be there as a casual game, or there may be a few stations set up in the public component. There will be an announcement if Hearthstone becomes a tournament game but at this point I think we'll be doing with out it this time around.


----------



## aLb.Strykr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Trust me I feel you on that. Still rocking the 932, even heavier this round. Going to bring a push cart to haul it in.


im rocking a phantom 820 sooo







but mine is only cpu w/c


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Lunch will be served at 2 P.M. and dinner will be served at 7 P.M. Make sure to have a big breakfast though and prepare for the day!
> 
> I am not sure _how much_ food will be served as of yet. I think we are also trying to get a food truck there this year too. Unfortunately no Ln2 ice cream at this event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably a good thing as I put on 5lbs from the last event alone!


@RikkAndrsn I believe this is the Quote you're looking for.


----------



## shoota

Is there gonna be a team list posted by any chance


----------



## OCNKenobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoota*
> 
> Is there gonna be a team list posted by any chance


Team list will be out in a few days, we'll make sure its up here soon


----------



## Slaughter

Will the casual gamers still have some form of organization as to the games being played or will it simply be peer run?

Might be handy to get a list of possible games together to ensure as many people have them ready to go prior to the LAN.


----------



## RussianJ

I would guess peer run as some people may not want to play a few of the games others may or just want to take it slow, ect.


----------



## Lee17

Maybr a list of popular game could be usefull for pre-download and pre-install few game? Not a formal list of game but a rough estimation of what game we could play.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanted to get some input from people who are planning to attend on the casual gaming side of things. I'm preparing some activities for us which so far include:
> 
> TF2 9v9 Highlander
> TF2 Heavy boxing
> TF2 Pyro Dodgeball
> TF2 Prop Hunt
> CS:GO Arms Race (formerly Gun Game)
> Dota 2 Ability Draft
> Dota 2 Reverse Captains Draft
> LoL ARAM
> We also plan to have free-play servers operational (some of which will simply be OCN's normal game servers):
> 
> TF2
> CS:GO
> Chivaly
> Day Z
> Battlefield 4
> Titanfall
> Minecraft
> Some things to keep in mind when suggesting titles:
> 
> The more players who can participate at once the better
> Titles need to be reasonably popular and current
> Free to Play and/or easily obtainable (super cheap on Steam)
> Obviously not every game is going to be able to get featured especially when considering we only have 12 hours. Keep in mind that you're absolutely free to find a group of like minded individuals and go off on your own to play any title to your heart's desire. Our choices will be heavily influenced by the ability to structure and organize attendees quickly and painlessly to make sure we spend the most possible time gaming.
> 
> Let's hear those suggestions!


----------



## Slaughter

Doh! Thanks @RikkAndrsn

Now I remember seeing this post









I'm good with the following:

TF2 - Any type of game play
CS:GO Arms Race (formerly Gun Game)
Day Z
Battlefield 3 or 4
Left 4 Dead 2
Day of Defeat: Source
CS:Source
Rust


----------



## OCNKenobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Will the casual gamers still have some form of organization as to the games being played or will it simply be peer run?
> 
> Might be handy to get a list of possible games together to ensure as many people have them ready to go prior to the LAN.


Yep that's our plan, we will allow people to do whatever they want of coarse but we will still provide some organized fun


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> BYOC and BYOF?


more like BYOPC bring your own potato chips lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Doh! Thanks @RikkAndrsn
> 
> Now I remember seeing this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good with the following:
> 
> TF2 - Any type of game play
> CS:GO Arms Race (formerly Gun Game)
> Day Z
> Battlefield 3 or 4
> Left 4 Dead 2
> Day of Defeat: Source
> CS:Source
> Rust


ive got every one of those games installed, ill set up next to ya and play with you if noone else will lol


----------



## PCSarge

i just had... an amazing idea, though everyone may laugh......everybody break out your copy of Unreal Tournament 2004. we'll make a real lan party out of this lol.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

TeamSpeak confirmed earlier today that they'll be giving us a LAN license for our event. I've asked for 120 slots but we may get fewer. Last year we asked for 200 slots and they only gave us 150. We'll have our license by the end of next week.

We'll be hosting TeamSpeak 3 on my old HP DC7800 SFF which served as our PF Sense box last year. Now it's running Debian 7.5 Wheezy. It's only got a 500 GB HDD, 4 GB of DDR2 667, and a Core 2 Duo E6550 but it should be more than enough for a TeamSpeak box. The only other thing hosted on it will be the LAN's intranet site where we're hosting all the brackets and rules this year, as well as the downloads for all the TS3 server editions so we don't get banned from the official TS3 site's mirrors again.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> TeamSpeak confirmed earlier today that they'll be giving us a LAN license for our event. I've asked for 120 slots but we may get fewer. Last year we asked for 200 slots and they only gave us 150. We'll have our license by the end of next week.
> 
> We'll be hosting TeamSpeak 3 on my old HP DC7800 SFF which served as our PF Sense box last year. Now it's running Debian 7.5 Wheezy. It's only got a 500 GB HDD, 4 GB of DDR2 667, and a Core 2 Duo E6550 but it should be more than enough for a TeamSpeak box. The only other thing hosted on it will be the LAN's intranet site where we're hosting all the brackets and rules this year, as well as the downloads for all the TS3 server editions so we don't get banned from the official TS3 site's mirrors again.


just dont be as cranky this year and come say hi


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> just dont be as cranky this year and come say hi


Hard to be cranky at an ExtravaLANza. They've got solid AC, super fast internet, a full cohort of professional IT guys managing the network, and we basically get to just show up and run a LAN without any of the usual work. It's pretty much as good of a gig for Admin and myself as it is for you guys.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> TeamSpeak confirmed earlier today that they'll be giving us a LAN license for our event. I've asked for 120 slots but we may get fewer. Last year we asked for 200 slots and they only gave us 150. We'll have our license by the end of next week.
> 
> We'll be hosting TeamSpeak 3 on my old HP DC7800 SFF which served as our PF Sense box last year. Now it's running Debian 7.5 Wheezy. It's only got a 500 GB HDD, 4 GB of DDR2 667, and a Core 2 Duo E6550 but it should be more than enough for a TeamSpeak box. The only other thing hosted on it will be the LAN's intranet site where we're hosting all the brackets and rules this year, as well as the downloads for all the TS3 server editions so we don't get banned from the official TS3 site's mirrors again.


Ask for a 1000 slots so that you may get 800?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I'm not really sure how they allocate slots for these temporary licenses. They're actually quite neat: the Monday after our event if you try to use the license it won't work and will automatically set you back to the 32 slot unregistered default. That being said they probably assume that only a certain percent of people at any given LAN will be connected to the TS3 server at any given time.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Only 2 Weeks away


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i just had... an amazing idea, though everyone may laugh......everybody break out your copy of Unreal Tournament 2004. we'll make a real lan party out of this lol.


I guarantee some 2k4 will be played.









I'm a UT3 player at heart, but myself and one other (extremely good) competitive UT2004 player will be there. I'm unsure of his OC.net name, but he's competing with a CS team.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

We're adding Cache to the CS:GO tournament map list now that Operation Phoenix is done and people without an Operation Phoenix pass can practice the map in ranked matchmaking. This brings our final map list to Nuke, Train, Inferno, Mirage, Dust 2, and Cache. Hopefully by this time next year the reworked official version of Season will be finished.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> We're adding Cache to the CS:GO tournament map list now that Operation Phoenix is done and people without an Operation Phoenix pass can practice the map in ranked matchmaking. This brings our final map list to Nuke, Train, Inferno, Mirage, Dust 2, and Cache. Hopefully by this time next year the reworked official version of Season will be finished.


How does a map pool with an even number of maps work? lol


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Teams aren't drafting for map, we pick them in advance. An even number is not an issue.


----------



## GabeRamsay

what do you mean you pick them in advance?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> what do you mean you pick them in advance?


The maps he listed are the maps we are going to playing at the tournament.


----------



## GabeRamsay

yeah I get that, just not how which map the matches are played on is being determined.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> yeah I get that, just not how which map the matches are played on is being determined.


I would assume the person running the CS:GO server at the time will pick the map we play on just guessing


----------



## calvinL

I'm just going to assume a map will be chosen beforehand for each round of the bracket.

Also maybe I'm just mistaken but I'm pretty sure you cannot play cache without a phoenix pass. If it's anything like bravo > phoenix, they'll take the operation maps off completely once the operation ends and add them back in on the next operation.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinL*
> 
> I'm just going to assume a map will be chosen beforehand for each round of the bracket.
> 
> Also maybe I'm just mistaken but I'm pretty sure you cannot play cache without a phoenix pass. If it's anything like bravo > phoenix, they'll take the operation maps off completely once the operation ends and add them back in on the next operation.


Ya I don't think it will be either.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> I would assume the person running the CS:GO server at the time will pick the map we play on just guessing


that kind of defeats the point of a map pool though and doesn't make it very fair as the chosen map may be one teams best map and the other team's worst. it takes a whole of 1 minute to drop maps and ensures neither team is playing their worst maps.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

All matches of the same round are played on the same map that we pick in advance. We'll announce the map order after our final in-person meeting on Monday. We'll probably do Mirage first again since people seem to hate it the most to get it out of the way before more important match ups.


----------



## calvinL

I actually don't think its bad at all. Watching dreamhack and EMS, it was de_inferno all day as the other maps would be usually veto'd out, which is pretty boring as balanced of a map inferno is. This kind of format actually forces you to be knowledgeable with every map in the pool at least. A worst map is just an excuse that you haven't practiced the map enough compared to your other maps.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> I guarantee some 2k4 will be played.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a UT3 player at heart, but myself and one other (extremely good) competitive UT2004 player will be there. I'm unsure of his OC.net name, but he's competing with a CS team.


Having hosted many a lan party in my day... a lan is not a lan without Instagib on Face Classic w/ low gravity.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> that kind of defeats the point of a map pool though and doesn't make it very fair as the chosen map may be one teams best map and the other team's worst. it takes a whole of 1 minute to drop maps and ensures neither team is playing their worst maps.


Not fair this not fair that but you are still forgetting the point of this tournament.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Not fair this not fair that but you are still forgetting the point of this tournament.


I thought the point of a tournament was to find out which team is best?


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> that kind of defeats the point of a map pool though and doesn't make it very fair as the chosen map may be one teams best map and the other team's worst. it takes a whole of 1 minute to drop maps and ensures neither team is playing their worst maps.


I think your new to OCN


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> I thought the point of a tournament was to find out which team is best?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> I think your new to OCN


I think he also still hasn't realized that this isn't a pro tournament.


----------



## zaijth

anyone need a 5th ?


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

I am still looking for a CS:GO team. plz msg me if you need a fifth.


----------



## PCSarge

this will be a 2 long weeks of me staring at the clock on my pc at work going MOVE FASTER lol


----------



## aLb.Strykr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> this will be a 2 long weeks of me staring at the clock on my pc at work going MOVE FASTER lol


so what do you do for the rest of the year?







sit on your computer and wait for a year after? haha


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Remember guys: We'll be submitting the list of all people attending the LAN to AMD's security team this Wednesday, June 11th. Please have all of your information correct and make sure all 5 of your players can attend. After this point it will be much more difficult for us to change your information. Currently your team captain can edit each player's information in the 'My Tickets' section of Eventbrite. Keep in mind that photo IDs are being used to admit people into the BYOC section so make sure names match properly. There's a high chance you will be denied access to the event by security so it's up to team captains and casual ticket holders to make sure all information is correct.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Remember guys: We'll be submitting the list of all people attending the LAN to AMD's security team this Wednesday, June 11th. Please have all of your information correct and make sure all 5 of your players can attend. After this point it will be much more difficult for us to change your information. Currently your team captain can edit each player's information in the 'My Tickets' section of Eventbrite. Keep in mind that photo IDs are being used to admit people into the BYOC section so make sure names match properly. There's a high chance you will be denied access to the event by security so it's up to team captains and casual ticket holders to make sure all information is correct.


will they take a passport as ID. considering my license card is in the process of being mailed to me because i had to renew it. and i doubt ill have it before the event lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLb.Strykr*
> 
> so what do you do for the rest of the year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sit on your computer and wait for a year after? haha


no. i just work. events like this, the few that OCN has in a year. get me excited because thier always fun.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Any photo ID is fine, they're just using them for name checks.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLb.Strykr*
> 
> so what do you do for the rest of the year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sit on your computer and wait for a year after? haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Any photo ID is fine, they're just using them for name checks.


alright. its all good. ill have to use my passport for ID if they do serve beer or something. lol

on another note. studio mode on a 90s pioneer 5.1 system with a turntable from '75 as an input. sounds pretty damn good. lol


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I'm pretty sure they won't be serving alcohol at AMD anytime soon. The ID is just for sign in.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they won't be serving alcohol at AMD anytime soon. The ID is just for sign in.


i kinda figured, but you know theres always that slight chance. lol


----------



## RussianJ

Testing out my new fan setup for the LAN. Figure about 900 CFM of airflow on the side panel now (4x delta GHS). With rad fans off there is still a ton of air flow.

Will we be able to run personal streams this time around?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Testing out my new fan setup for the LAN. Figure about 900 CFM of airflow on the side panel now (4x delta GHS). With rad fans off there is still a ton of air flow.
> 
> Will we be able to run personal streams this time around?


you are so not sitting nearme without a fan controller and cat...to see the hair being pulled off the cat is inhumane but hysterically funny.


----------



## StrongForce

I'll need to type down some reminder to make sure I don't miss it sounds like alot of fun !


----------



## ZackBennett

So I got an e-mail from AMD today and I registered for free, are these tickets good for the LAN?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZackBennett*
> 
> So I got an e-mail from AMD today and I registered for free, are these tickets good for the LAN?


No, Those are not for the LAN.


----------



## ZackBennett

Are there any available for the LAN? It would have been nice if they notified people about the actual LAN and not just the booth thing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZackBennett*
> 
> Are there any available for the LAN? It would have been nice if they notified people about the actual LAN and not just the booth thing.


You cant really announce the LAN to the public since there are like 130 spots lol. If you where part of OCN then you knew about it.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZackBennett*
> 
> Are there any available for the LAN? It would have been nice if they notified people about the actual LAN and not just the booth thing.


the LAN was more for OCN members bud, its not public ticketing for the LAN side. the public side tickets are free, but you can only watch and participate in raffles and stuff.

this is like 1 of 2 or 3 yearly gatherings of OCN members for a LAN, AMD just liked it so much last time they invited us back.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Well saying that the event isn't open to the public is a bit of a misnomer. In reality only about 30 to 40 people at each event are long term OCN members. We happen to have the luxury, though, of basically not needing to promote at all since there were like 250 to 300 people competing 120 seats. This is a very unusual position for a LAN party to be in and it does happen to make us more like a private event.

Also, if anybody has questions they haven't seen answered here that you'd like to ask AMD directly like what food is being served etc they've provided us with an email address that we can use:
[email protected]


----------



## Cyclops

AMD should give away some freesync monitors. I want one.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> AMD should give away some freesync monitors. I want one.


I will take it from them if they have one. What better to test it then OCN members which dont shut-up.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I will take it from them if they have one. What better to test it then OCN members which dont shut-up.


I'm sure we would be able to give quite a bit of feedback on that.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I'm sure we would be able to give quite a bit of feedback on that.


Agreed


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I'm sure we would be able to give quite a bit of feedback on that.


see you on the day bud. carpooling is win


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> see you on the day bud. carpooling is win


Much win, it is.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> see you on the day bud. carpooling is win


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Much win, it is.


As he drives past your house laughing and with you wondering WTH!! that's evil win lol


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> As he drives past your house laughing and with you wondering WTH!! that's evil win lol


That would not be sporting of me. At least slow down to about 20kph so there is a slight chance he could run to the car


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Much win, it is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> That would not be sporting of me. At least slow down to about 20kph so there is a slight chance he could run to the car


that would just make me bring a hammer with me when i ride my bike there with my rig strapped to the cargo carrier lol


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> that would just make me bring a hammer with me when i ride my bike there with my rig strapped to the cargo carrier lol


I thought bikes were an American thing only? Don't you guys ride polar bears around?


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> AMD should give away some freesync monitors. I want one.


Last time I checked there wasnt any at this LAB


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I thought bikes were an American thing only? Don't you guys ride polar bears around?


no. just. no.

and im sure draven was just suggesting you do a drive by cause he misses my antics from the july event.


----------



## JQuantum

My timing is terrible









I totally forgot it was this time of the year again.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> My timing is terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally forgot it was this time of the year again.


Haha, don't worry. You have more than 10 posts, a good amount of rep, and you have folded for OCN. You had little chance of getting a ticket. It's all esports this year unfortunately


----------



## PCSarge

where everyone be hiding? this thread is unusually silent. lol


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> where everyone be hiding? this thread is unusually silent. lol


Everyone is hiding rebuilding their rigs.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> where everyone be hiding? this thread is unusually silent. lol


Rushing homework to have a "Free" weekend


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I thought bikes were an American thing only? Don't you guys ride polar bears around?


No way ! I have 6 Ducati MC's.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> No way ! I have 6 Ducati MC's.


Nice bike there. Love a good Ducati any day of the week


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> No way ! I have 6 Ducati MC's.


how you gonna carry your rig on that?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> how you gonna carry your rig on that?


Twist: It's a casemod with his new gas powered computer.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Twist: It's a casemod with his new gas powered computer.


im sure AMD would make him set up in the parking lot if that was the case


----------



## calvinL

Just want to note that Operation Phoenix ended, and cache can't be played so I'm wondering if its still going to be in the map pool.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinL*
> 
> Just want to note that Operation Phoenix ended, and cache can't be played so I'm wondering if its still going to be in the map pool.


I'll check this out. My understanding was that Operation Phoenix ended on the 4th and that the maps were now just part of the normal map pool. If that's not the case we'll drop it from the list. I've literally been playing Cache every single match for about a week at this point to try and learn it myself in competitive matchmaking.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Yup, Cache is gone from matchmaking. We'll pull it from the list to give teams who primarily practice through matchmaking a more even chance. That leaves the map list at:

Dust 2
Nuke
Mirage
Inferno
Train
Is there a reason Valve doesn't just roll the maps into normal matchmaking after their Operations are over? Seems foolish to only temporarily increase the map pool size.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

There was a question earlier on about personal Twitch TV streams that I now have enough information to answer. We will be within a VLAN at the AMD network this time around with 80 mbps download and 80 mbps upload reserved. That being said we will have burstable access to the rest of AMD's gigabit connection so we should never run into issues. At the same time we're probably going to try and limit the number of outgoing streams to just OCN-official tournament coverage since we will have casters covering them (although I haven't heard about casters for CS:GO just yet). We could theoretically allow 10 or so streams and only use about half the available upstream bandwidth we have but to be safe it's always better to have fewer streams going on simultaneously to avoid game packets and streaming packets competing for the same bandwidth.


----------



## MartiAn

If anyone needs a 5th for a CS:GO team, I live 15 mins away and will be driving up. I'm currently playing in ESEA-Main for next season and have played professionally in other FPS games, just looking to chilll and have fun and win some matches ^_^

msg me


----------



## Draven

Just picked up BF4 on Origin for 50% off, it's on sale till the 16th so if any of you need it for the LAN this would be the best time to get it.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Yup, Cache is gone from matchmaking. We'll pull it from the list to give teams who primarily practice through matchmaking a more even chance. That leaves the map list at:
> 
> Dust 2
> Nuke
> Mirage
> Inferno
> Train
> Is there a reason Valve doesn't just roll the maps into normal matchmaking after their Operations are over? Seems foolish to only temporarily increase the map pool size.


I don't understand why it matters if a map is in valve's matchmaking or not to be playing it at the LAN other then just what you mentioned at the end there about letting people practice on it. I mean you can literally download any map you want from the cs:go workshop including cache or whatever else you want and play it on your own server.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

There are teams who regularly compete in OCN's tournaments that only pick up the games they enter into a month or so before our events. We try to make sure that practicing for these people is as easy as possible. A similar case arose with TF2 where people who played in leagues had been used to playing a set of custom maps specifically designed for competitive play. Instead we picked official maps that were used in competitive before the various customs came into play. We do this so that teams who aren't part of the competitive scenes of their respective games don't play a map their first time ever during a tournament.


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Just picked up BF4 on Origin for 50% off, it's on sale till the 16th so if any of you need it for the LAN this would be the best time to get it.


Excellent, thanks. I'm literally buying/installing a bunch of games I've never played before *just* for this LAN - BF4, CS:GO, TF2, etc


----------



## Rasparthe

Same here, I didn't even have a Steam account and my Origin account only has Battlefied: Bad Company 2 & BF3 when I bought them newly released, although I literally have no computer capable of gaming so I had to dig deep into the closet to find something worthy of this LAN. Don't want to get laughed at like the laptop gamers....







Glad I won't be the only one having only played a few hours at these games. COD4 anyone?


----------



## gdesmo

Ha ha ! Funny thing is a few of the laptops are better than some of the rigs that show up.


----------



## aLb.Strykr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Ha ha ! Funny thing is a few of the laptops are better than some of the rigs that show up.


thats cause eSports or people who play CS:S/GO still have their pentium 4s going strong!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I've got an ASUS RoG laptop it is pretty solid and slightly more powerful than my desktop (and notably 3 years newer). The MSI gaming laptops also look really nice, haven't heard as much about them though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Ha ha ! Funny thing is a few of the laptops are better than some of the rigs that show up.


Wait what? My Laptop was probably faster then 80% of the PCs that showed up last time. Last LAN I was a bit disappointed with the lack of high performance/ water cooled PC. This time i am coming with 3/4 PCs water cooled.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Wait what? My Laptop was probably faster then 80% of the PCs that showed up last time. Last LAN I was a bit disappointed with the lack of high performance/ water cooled PC. This time i am coming with 3/4 PCs water cooled.


watercooling is a disease. one you have it its uncurable.....my ITX rig is proof of that, lol

and 4 pcs? multitasking much?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Wait what? My Laptop was probably faster then 80% of the PCs that showed up last time. Last LAN I was a bit disappointed with the lack of high performance/ water cooled PC. This time i am coming with 3/4 PCs water cooled.


And would be putting said 3-4 w/c pc's as you only have about 2 1/2 - 3' of space at a table lol sorry just bustin your chops lol


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Wait what? My Laptop was probably faster then 80% of the PCs that showed up last time. Last LAN I was a bit disappointed with the lack of high performance/ water cooled PC. This time i am coming with 3/4 PCs water cooled.


Custom water FTW. Let's see how many show up again.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> And would be putting said 3-4 w/c pc's as you only have about 2 1/2 - 3' of space at a table lol sorry just bustin your chops lol


They are PCs i have build for friend and brother







.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They are PCs i have build for friend and brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was just being my usual pain in the butt self lol


----------



## aLb.Strykr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They are PCs i have build for friend and brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


not all


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Custom water FTW. Let's see how many show up again.


3 from me. I could fit in 4 but can't be bothered.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Wait what? My Laptop was probably faster then 80% of the PCs that showed up last time. Last LAN I was a bit disappointed with the lack of high performance/ water cooled PC. This time i am coming with 3/4 PCs water cooled.


i would love to see your watercooled PCs, but unfortunately i was too late with obtaining a ticket...







looks like we won't be sitting together again this time.

is there no possibility for spectators to check out the event? not even for OCN members? i even PM'ed the admin about possibly volunteering and work to get in but he hasn't responded.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> i would love to see your watercooled PCs, but unfortunately i was too late with obtaining a ticket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like we won't be sitting together again this time.
> 
> is there no possibility for spectators to check out the event? not even for OCN members? i even PM'ed the admin about possibly volunteering and work to get in but he hasn't responded.


Kind of sucks man. The time window to buy a ticket was so small. There are probably less then 50 OCN members out of 130 in the event.


----------



## Rasparthe

Is that real? You have that information? I was wondering about what the ratio would be but didn't think it was that bad. There will always be people looking to jump on that have never made any contribution but didn't think it was so widely advertised about the LAN that drop-in members took so many tickets.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Is that real? You have that information? I was wondering about what the ratio would be but didn't think it was that bad. There will always be people looking to jump on that have never made any contribution but didn't think it was so widely advertised about the LAN that drop-in members took so many tickets.


Well you don't even have to ask anyone if they are OCN members. Just look at their rigs and you can count them. This time is even easier for drop-ins since they dont even have to be part of OCN to join. You are not going to get much people from Toronto that play CS or Dota with team and are OCN active members. 90% of OCN members are casual games in sence they don't play in tournaments but for fun.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well you don't even have to ask anyone if they are OCN members. Just look at their rigs and you can count them. This time is even easier for drop-ins since they dont even have to be part of OCN to join. You are not going to get much people from Toronto that play CS or Dota with team and are OCN active members. 90% of OCN members are casual games in sence they don't play in tournaments but for fun.


^ the above is true. im a gaming and benchmarking guy, but i care less for tournaments


----------



## i_hax

I fall in that other 10%. I definitely don't play games casually.

Just crammed my sig rig with a new ITX mobo into a SG-05, just for the LAN... and I'm still considering a full rebuild with a 4790K (release day before the LAN) and a 290X or something. I'm really liking this tiny case.


----------



## Slaughter

I haven't seen it answered yet, so here is the official word from AMD on outside food & drinks:
Quote:


> Unfortunately no outside food or drinks will be allowed onsite. We will have coffee set up onsite as well meals at 2PM and dinner at 7PM.


In regards to judging OCN members by their computers, this won't be true in my case









I haven't owned a case in a while but did manage to find an old basic CoolerMaster case that I'll be cramming my air cooled computer parts into. I might throw an OC.net decal on the side though!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> I fall in that other 10%. I definitely don't play games casually.
> 
> Just crammed my sig rig with a new ITX mobo into a SG-05, just for the LAN... and I'm still considering a full rebuild with a 4790K (release day before the LAN) and a 290X or something. I'm really liking this tiny case.


So you participate in a lot of online tournaments and LANs? I think you misunderstood the word casually. For example i play a lot of different games but in the end of the Day i spend a lot of time with Dota 2. I dont play Dota 2 so then i can hope to join a team though.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> i would love to see your watercooled PCs, but unfortunately i was too late with obtaining a ticket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like we won't be sitting together again this time.
> 
> is there no possibility for spectators to check out the event? not even for OCN members? i even PM'ed the admin about possibly volunteering and work to get in but he hasn't responded.


That would be nice if long time OCN members could enter the private area.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> That would be nice if long time OCN members could enter the private area.


I think they should allow 5 or 10 visitors.


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So you participate in a lot of online tournaments and LANs?


Well, I play a game with an extremely small community so (as much as I'd like them to) LAN's and tournaments are few and far between. As I get older I also find I there isn't enough time to spend on a game to become good enough to warrant tournaments...

Regardless, I almost never play games simply for the (apparent) fun of playing them. I get almost no enjoyment from that. Single player is boring. Casual or playing vs NPC's is boring. I only play to get better and compete against people - I haven't completed a single-player game in over 10 years.


----------



## sandman-1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ^ the above is true. im a gaming and benchmarking guy, but i care less for tournaments


Well if you know any cs go teams that are signed up for the tournament that feel the same, let me know! I'd gladly register a competitive team on their behalf









I look forward to seeing everyone there none the less though as I'll be a casual as the team spots are depressingly gone.


----------



## RussianJ

Getting ready to haul my rig through Customs. Going to be loads of fun.

Who else feels like its Christmas time already?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Getting ready to haul my rig through Customs. Going to be loads of fun.
> 
> Who else feels like its Christmas time already?


No large copper cylinders this time, you should be fine.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Getting ready to haul my rig through Customs. Going to be loads of fun.
> 
> Who else feels like its Christmas time already?


dont bring anything that resembles C4 and customs probably wont care.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> dont bring anything that resembles C4 and customs probably wont care.


Last year he had what resembled pipe bombs in an aluminum briefcase. Does that count?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Last year he had what resembled pipe bombs in an aluminum briefcase. Does that count?


yes. they search those.


----------



## RussianJ

Leaving the US now. See you guys in a few hours


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Leaving the US now. See you guys in a few hours


I certainly hope you realize that its next weekend....


----------



## RussianJ

I got to be up there for business anyways today so maybe have a chance to see some people


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I got to be up there for business anyways today so maybe have a chance to see some people


lol...you gonna hang out for a week to wait for the LAN?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Brackets should be posted tomorrow night or Monday.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Are we going to have anything like last time. For example Tomb Raider preview?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are we going to have anything like last time. For example Tomb Raider preview?


There are rumors that Valve has booked 3 hours and 33 minutes for a presentation.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are we going to have anything like last time. For example Tomb Raider preview?


Pacman: Reloaded.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> There are rumors that Valve has booked 3 hours and 33 minutes for a presentation.


HL3 confirmed


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> There are rumors that Valve has booked 3 hours and 33 minutes for a presentation.


Anything would be good really.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Pacman: Reloaded.


This is amazing! Played it twice at arcades.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Pacman: Reloaded.


Yay !!! About the only thing I'm able to play other than Pong !


----------



## axipher

I really with I had a mATX AM3+ motherboard so I could bring the little Project Maple Leaf with me, instead I'm stuck lugging my big CM 690 II case to this event.


----------



## Lee17

I have a question, we can't bring food but can I bring my distilled water bottle? I don't want to travel with my loop full of water







?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> I have a question, we can't bring food but can I bring my distilled water bottle? I don't want to travel with my loop full of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


secture your rig in an upright position between your front and rear seats, it wont leak. trust me.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> I have a question, we can't bring food but can I bring my distilled water bottle? I don't want to travel with my loop full of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Wait, we can't bring good, like no protein bars or juice?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wait, we can't bring good, like no protein bars or juice?


Not into the venue. It was mentioned a little while ago, couldn't find the post.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> I have a question, we can't bring food but can I bring my distilled water bottle? I don't want to travel with my loop full of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


The loop should not have no problems if build properly unless is hard tube. Also you really dont want to full a loop during the event. Too much wasted time.


----------



## Lee17

It is hard tube and it take like 10 to 15 minute to fill...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> I have a question, we can't bring food but can I bring my distilled water bottle? I don't want to travel with my loop full of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> secture your rig in an upright position between your front and rear seats, it wont leak. trust me.
Click to expand...

That is what I do everytime. It is hard to get it out (since I have a 2 door car...).

I have move my build with "soft" tubing before without fear of leak but with acrylic tubing, I'm more worried.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> It is hard tube and it take like 10 to 15 minute to fill...
> That is what I do everytime. It is hard to get it out (since I have a 2 door car...).
> 
> I have move my build with "soft" tubing before without fear of leak but with acrylic tubing, I'm more worried.


But in a Blanket and behind the car seat.


----------



## Lee17

Ok then, I will try it. Hope it will hold the 700+km ride 

Oh, and I got new brake on my car, I ready for this!


----------



## JQuantum

Casual ticket - Thank you whoever refunded theirs. Now I just need an excuse


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> Ok then, I will try it. Hope it will hold the 700+km ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got new brake on my car, I ready for this!


dont hit and giant potholes along the way7 and itll stay in place


----------



## Elmy

Just curious how many people you think will be attending the event?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Just curious how many people you think will be attending the event?


134 for the LAN + Staff + about 750 pre-registered for the public event. I would expect close to 1,500 - 2,000 during the day attending!


----------



## admin

I am adding some documents to the OP now. If you are attending the LAN, please download each one.


The waiver. You need to print this out and sign it. Please bring this to the event. It needs to be signed in order to enter the event.
The prize rules and regulations.
AMD's Golden Rules (etiquette for visiting the AMD building and this event)


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 134 for the LAN + Staff + about 750 pre-registered for the public event. I would expect close to 1,500 - 2,000 during the day attending!


Thanks for the info...I will be there...It will be the brightest white case you ever seen


----------



## admin

Here are the documents I just added to the OP:

RELEASEOFLIABILITYANDASSUMPTIONOFALLRISKS-LAN2014.pdf 15k .pdf file


PrivateExtravaLANzaEventLAN2014.pdf 60k .pdf file


AMDExtravaLANzagoldenrulesLAN2014.pdf 46k .pdf file


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Thanks for the info...I will be there...It will be the brightest white case you ever seen


Awesome! I LOVE white cases!  Please make sure to say hi and show me your rig!


----------



## JQuantum

Maybe a dumb question but any casual players play War Thunder, Insurgency, PayDay 2, or ARMA 3?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Maybe a dumb question but any casual players play War Thunder, Insurgency, PayDay 2, or ARMA 3?


Only heard of Arma 3 but dont play any of them.


----------



## aLb.Strykr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Awesome! I LOVE white cases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please make sure to say hi and show me your rig!


i have a white nzxt 820


----------



## misschibista

How are brackets going to be generated for the Dota 2 tourney?








Will we see how it's going to be generated via a manual list or online website like Battlefy, BinaryBeast, etc?


----------



## rwisdaman

What is the twitch tv channel so us at home can watch?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv


----------



## rwisdaman

Thank you sir!


----------



## PCSarge

lets see if daz himself from dazmode shows up







will be intresting if he does.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> lets see if daz himself from dazmode shows up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be intresting if he does.


Daz has been at all OCN events as far as I recall going back to the Airship 37 LAN.


----------



## Bungwirez

Daz has confirmed postive attendance. He'll be at his booth showering everyone in watercooling goodness!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bungwirez*
> 
> Daz has confirmed postive attendance. He'll be at his booth showering everyone in watercooling goodness!!


Thats pretty cool. Always buy from his store. He is Nr.1 in Canada as a Water-Cooling store.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats pretty cool. Always buy from his store. He is Nr.1 in Canada as a Water-Cooling store.


he'll be happy to see my EK cpu block with the maple leaf on it. lol

iget to grill him for not finding a source for gigabyte 270 windforce full cover blocks though lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Daz has been at all OCN events as far as I recall going back to the Airship 37 LAN.


he wasnt at last july's LAN ifi recall, mind you i was too busy freezing motherboards and gaming to notice anyone really.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> he'll be happy to see my EK cpu block with the maple leaf on it. lol
> 
> iget to grill him for not finding a source for gigabyte 270 windforce full cover blocks though lol
> he wasnt at last july's LAN ifi recall, mind you i was too busy freezing motherboards and gaming to notice anyone really.


Yes he was, and from what I understand he didn't get to see much watercooling, I think he said there was maybe 4 rigs with watercooling.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

there is video here


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> there is video here


First Watercooling PC he finds is mine


----------



## ripinpieces

Just to clarify, when should a team arrive for the csgo tournament. Just need to know because i am driving from out of town.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripinpieces*
> 
> Just to clarify, when should a team arrive for the csgo tournament. Just need to know because i am driving from out of town.


An email, with more information, will be going out on Wednesday night. This will include the waiver and the other two documents that are currently found in the first post of this thread.

To answer your question though, we are asking CS:GO and Dota 2 teams to arrive at 9:30 A.M. to ensure they are set up and ready for an 11 A.M. tournament start. Casual players are invited to arrive at 10 A.M.

Thanks 

admin


----------



## kevinf

I hope everyone reads the GOLDEN RULES:

most are obvious... but here are 3 standouts

*
No Sharing
o Sharing any files over the network is strictly prohibited and if detected will result in your immediate removal for the event

Don't abuse the OC-3 connection.
o You can plug your PC or console into the network, but nothing else! Any
additional network equipment of your own in strictly not allowed!

• No piracy.
o Using pirated software or warez is strictly forbidden and if detected will result in
your immediate removal for the event.
*

That first one would have gotten me... I always have an FTP server running on my box hosting various game patches and mods...


----------



## Dazmode

Rig #1 is almost ready.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ripinpieces*
> 
> Just to clarify, when should a team arrive for the csgo tournament. Just need to know because i am driving from out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> An email, with more information, will be going out on Wednesday night. This will include the waiver and the other two documents that are currently found in the first post of this thread.
> 
> To answer your question though, we are asking CS:GO and Dota 2 teams to arrive at 9:30 A.M. to ensure they are set up and ready for an 11 A.M. tournament start. Casual players are invited to arrive at 10 A.M.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> admin
Click to expand...

For the casual player, when can we show up? If I want to be there at 9:30 A.M., would I be able to enter or I will have to wait 10 A.M.?

I have a crazy week, a nice weekend ahead, can't wait!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Daz has been at all OCN events as far as I recall going back to the Airship 37 LAN.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Rig #1 is almost ready.


be sure to stop by your local watercooled prodigy, ill have mine there this time around. though i may not have the prettiest ramsinks ala extra thermal pad on the edges ( i may attempt to trim it tonight with a razor blade)

id also love to put a dazmode logo somewhere on it, you deserve to be known amongst the canadian community


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Rig #1 is almost ready.


Did you fix the leaky radiator?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Did you fix the leaky radiator?


with JBWeld?


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Did you fix the leaky radiator?


Yes I switched to our own DarkSide rad.

Damn have to drain again


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Yes I switched to our own DarkSide rad.
> 
> Damn have to drain again


There was a general defect with those Admirals. My 240 Admiral was also leaky.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> There was a general defect with those Admirals. My 240 Admiral was also leaky.


Most rads are single pass, as in the water goes through half of it and comes back out through the other half. The Admirals have 20 water pipes and the water passes through them one at a time, necessitating a large O-ring. That I think was the cause for the leak.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> For the casual player, when can we show up? If I want to be there at 9:30 A.M., would I be able to enter or I will have to wait 10 A.M.?
> 
> I have a crazy week, a nice weekend ahead, can't wait!


Please come closer to 10 A.M.

We asked AMD to open doors for the teams at 9:30 so that we can start the tournament on time and make sure it keeps with the schedule.

Thanks!

admin


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> For the casual player, when can we show up? If I want to be there at 9:30 A.M., would I be able to enter or I will have to wait 10 A.M.?
> 
> I have a crazy week, a nice weekend ahead, can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Please come closer to 10 A.M.
> 
> We asked AMD to open doors for the teams at 9:30 so that we can start the tournament on time and make sure it keeps with the schedule.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> admin
Click to expand...

No problem! I will be there like 10 minutes sooner to pack my pc on the "hand truck" (?).


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> No problem! I will be there like 10 minutes sooner to pack my pc on the "hand truck" (?).


carryyyy itttttt like i will xD


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Please come closer to 10 A.M.
> 
> We asked AMD to open doors for the teams at 9:30 so that we can start the tournament on time and make sure it keeps with the schedule.
> 
> Thanks!
> admin


Causal gamers are the ones that need to come @ 9:30 and Tournament gamers @ 10:00. All they have to do is set up their HP , Dell and Laptops while we have to bring heavy duty Water Cooled PCs.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Causal gamers are the ones that need to come @ 9:30 and Tournament gamers @ 10:00. All they have to do is set up their HP , Dell and Laptops while we have to bring heavy duty Water Cooled PCs.


Heh


----------



## admin

Two more tickets for Casual just opened up!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Two more tickets for Casual just opened up!


@$k1||z_r0k GET YO TICKET!


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Causal gamers are the ones that need to come @ 9:30 and Tournament gamers @ 10:00. All they have to do is set up their HP , Dell and Laptops while we have to bring heavy duty Water Cooled PCs.


Funny guy


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> @$k1||z_r0k GET YO TICKET!


oh, i forgot to mention that i already got a ticket earlier so i'm good. thanks.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Reminder: I will personally come over and taunt you if you bring a laptop to this event


Admin will taunt those that shun the Glorious PC Master Race with lesser laptops...


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Admin will taunt those that shun the Glorious PC Master Race with lesser laptops...


Peasants...

I kid, I kid!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Peasants...
> 
> I kid, I kid!


no youll just stand there and go...*snicker* aha-hahahahah-hahahahahahaha! you brought ***tops?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> I dunno it's pretty hard to game competitively on a laptop. i tired setting mine up at home to try and practice on and it just is way too hard to go back to after you've been playing at 120hz and 300fps for years. I was maybe not even playing 1/4th as well as i do on my desktop.


there were like 25 kids who did it at last years july lan. i wanted to castrate every one of them


----------



## Draven




----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*


This.

You can tell who is a active OCN user and who is there for the prize money just by looking at the system.


----------



## Chipp

If you won't be able to join us in Markham this weekend, keep your eyes peeled for a giveaway thread in the Contests and Promotions forum - I've just confirmed with our friends in AMD's Enthusiast and Component division that we'll have a Radeon R9 280X 3GB card to give away to a particularly lucky winner following along with the LAN at home.


----------



## Elmy

Just checked and my PC made it to Toronto... Getting ready to be delivered to AMD's headquarters tomorrow. 

Come find me in the Club3D booth on Saturday!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> If you won't be able to join us in Markham this weekend, keep your eyes peeled for a giveaway thread in the Contests and Promotions forum - I've just confirmed with our friends in AMD's Enthusiast and Component division that we'll have a Radeon R9 280X 3GB card to give away to a particularly lucky winner following along with the LAN at home.


your flying in for the event?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Just checked and my PC made it to Toronto... Getting ready to be delivered to AMD's headquarters tomorrow.
> 
> Come find me in the Club3D booth on Saturday!


do i get to play with a shiny 295x2? lol


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> your flying in for the event?
> do i get to play with a shiny 295x2? lol


I am flying in from Seattle WA.

We will have a rig that has 2 295X2's in it with a 5X1 display setup.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Just checked and my PC made it to Toronto... Getting ready to be delivered to AMD's headquarters tomorrow.
> 
> Come find me in the Club3D booth on Saturday!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I am flying in from Seattle WA.
> 
> We will have a rig that has 2 295X2's in it with a 5X1 display setup.


*drool* i wish i had that kind of money....my 270x feels like...chump change now.

monitors have to be at least the cost of 1 card added up or your doing it wrong! lol

bring me a banner or something, i need more stuff to cover my walls at home.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> your flying in for the event?
> do i get to play with a shiny 295x2? lol


I am flying in from Seattle WA.

We will have a rig that has 2 295X2's in it with a 5X1 display setup.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> *drool* i wish i had that kind of money....my 270x feels like...chump change now.


270X is a pretty amazing card @ 1080p. Best bang for your buck out there.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> If you won't be able to join us in Markham this weekend, keep your eyes peeled for a giveaway thread in the Contests and Promotions forum - I've just confirmed with our friends in AMD's Enthusiast and Component division that we'll have a Radeon R9 280X 3GB card to give away to a particularly lucky winner following along with the LAN at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your flying in for the event?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Just checked and my PC made it to Toronto... Getting ready to be delivered to AMD's headquarters tomorrow.
> 
> Come find me in the Club3D booth on Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do i get to play with a shiny 295x2? lol
Click to expand...

Nope - I won't be making it to this one.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

So @admin dropped off 3 rigs at my place to use as impromptu servers. The most powerful is an i7 4770k with 16 GB of RAM on an ASUS Maximus VI Hero. We're having a weird issue with the SATA ports where the 120 GB Corsair Force GTs aren't registering in BIOS which makes it impossible to install any OS or game servers. I've done a few Google searches and nothing comes up. Anybody ever heard of a similar issue? We've spent about 2 hours on this now. Strangely a standard WD Green will show up no problems on the exact same SATA ports. And yes I've been moving the SATA ports around to see if it's on every single one.

To add a flair of conspiracy here all 3 SSDs detect properly in the other two systems, which are powered by AMD FX CPUs.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> So @admin dropped off 3 rigs at my place to use as impromptu servers. The most powerful is an i7 4770k with 16 GB of RAM on an ASUS Maximus VI Hero. We're having a weird issue with the SATA ports where the 120 GB Corsair Force GTs aren't registering in BIOS which makes it impossible to install any OS or game servers. I've done a few Google searches and nothing comes up. Anybody ever heard of a similar issue? We've spent about 2 hours on this now. Strangely a standard WD Green will show up no problems on the exact same SATA ports. And yes I've been moving the SATA ports around to see if it's on every single one.
> 
> To add a flair of conspiracy here all 3 SSDs detect properly in the other two systems, which are powered by AMD FX CPUs.


odd...maybe it just doesnt like force GTs? got a different SSD to plug into the board for giggles?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Yeah I was going to rip the Intel 530 SSD out of my laptop and test it tomorrow but now something totally unexpected happened: when doing a Windows install (with no changes) on the WD Green the Force GT is now showing up. I literally cannot explain this. Powerful dark magics are at work.

Also I'm afraid to turn the system off now.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

hmm, there's still 2 tickets left available on eventbrite... where's the casual gamers at?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Yeah I was going to rip the Intel 530 SSD out of my laptop and test it tomorrow but now something totally unexpected happened: when doing a Windows install (with no changes) on the WD Green the Force GT is now showing up. I literally cannot explain this. Powerful dark magics are at work.
> 
> Also I'm afraid to turn the system off now.


well now that it works simply clone over the Windows install to the SSD and apply the SSD tweaks with a utility (so it's as if you did a Win install on ssd first).


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I restarted the system now it's completely failing to POST. The dark magics are strong in these parts.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I restarted the system now it's completely failing to POST. The dark magics are strong in these parts.


sounds like a bum mobo to me. lol


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I am flying in from Seattle WA.
> 
> We will have a rig that has 2 295X2's in it with a 5X1 display setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 270X is a pretty amazing card @ 1080p. Best bang for your buck out there.




I'll be bring mine as well heehee and the G27, I love Dirt3 lol


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I restarted the system now it's completely failing to POST. The dark magics are strong in these parts.


I've seen some similar oddities with a system that had the improper SATA mode set for the SSDs... perhaps clear CMOS, try to boot with no drive, then ensure everything is set to be running in AHCI before connecting the SSDs?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Clearing CMOS actually partially worked, the BIOS now detects the SSD almost every time. Windows no longer sees the SSD at all even when I moved my SATA DVD drive and used it instead of Admin's USB DVD drive. I think we'll just use the WD Green drive even though it's not optimal. I'll pull out my Intel 530 tomorrow as well and give that a try. It'd be a shame to let such a powerful rig go unused but so be it. My cousin is coming in tomorrow (actually today now) to help me get all the game servers up and running so we'll have two sets of eyes and two pairs of hands working on the systems.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

WD Green seems to work fine with no SATA ports changed or anything. Installing OS now. Why does ASUS hate Corsair SSDs? Have we just uncovered a new cold war in the computer components industry? All this and more next time on...


----------



## H3||scr3am

@RikkAndrsn so a few ideas:
1) not POSTing, clear CMOS
2) update board BIOS
3) possibly update force GT firmware(s)

What do you have the SATA ports identified as? AHCI?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Bought 1 casual ticket for my friend so 1 casual ticket left.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> WD Green seems to work fine with no SATA ports changed or anything. Installing OS now. Why does ASUS hate Corsair SSDs? Have we just uncovered a new cold war in the computer components industry? All this and more next time on...


If you recently did a bios update, ensure the NVRAM was formatted during the flash....

I got burned recently for using afudos by hand (instead of .bat script provided by Gigabyte), and forgot the /N (NVRAM clear).... doing a "Reset to CMOS defaults" from within bios was not enough (Gigabyte Brix I7-4770R).


----------



## JQuantum

This is going to be random, sorta stupid and voodoo like but try a different power cable/port on your I'm assuming modular PSU.

I had a similar issue that almost went away just by doing that - totally just luck though.


----------



## kevinf

Still waiting on some takers for a night out post LAN...

Both http://www.ticketzone.com/event/Beach-Club-Festival-2014/241747
or Madeon http://inktickets.com/show.cfm?id=119597&cart
Sound good, but im open to suggestions... let me know


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Still waiting on some takers for a night out post LAN...
> 
> Both http://www.ticketzone.com/event/Beach-Club-Festival-2014/241747
> or Madeon http://inktickets.com/show.cfm?id=119597&cart
> Sound good, but im open to suggestions... let me know


I feel like after the LAN people will be tired.


----------



## PCSarge

heres my walk in the door theme song for the lan.

just like.. the first minute or so...the beginning of this song sounds like an intro to a movie


----------



## Dazmode

Rig #2


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

anyone play Path of Exile? it's a free-to-play game similar to Diablo 3. we're thinking of playing it at the event.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Still waiting on some takers for a night out post LAN...
> 
> Both http://www.ticketzone.com/event/Beach-Club-Festival-2014/241747
> or Madeon http://inktickets.com/show.cfm?id=119597&cart
> Sound good, but im open to suggestions... let me know


i'm saving my money up for Digital Dreams at the end of June. (the lineup is amazing!) and i already spent quite a bit on both Skrillex concerts that was at the end of May. i've seen Madeon at ID Fest a while ago, he's very talented.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> i'm saving my money up for Digital Dreams at the end of June. (the lineup is amazing!) and i already spent quite a bit on both Skrillex concerts that was at the end of May. i've seen Madeon at ID Fest a while ago, he's very talented.


and you still didnt buy a lan ticket!


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

looks like the tickets now are finally sold out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> and you still didnt buy a lan ticket!


well i already did! over the weekend 4 or 5 tickets became available so me and my buddies grabbed a few. we're prolly gonna play Path of Exile, wanna play with us?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> anyone play Path of Exile? it's a free-to-play game similar to Diablo 3. we're thinking of playing it at the event.
> i'm saving my money up for Digital Dreams at the end of June. (the lineup is amazing!) and i already spent quite a bit on both Skrillex concerts that was at the end of May. i've seen Madeon at ID Fest a while ago, he's very talented.


I have a Path of Exile char, but the setup time getting everyone up to par is quite long I found.

Indeed! I bought DD and Veld when they were cheap







Can't wait for Flux Pavillion @ DD and Zedd @ Veld.

I watched some of the Skrillex concert from across the water... looked intense.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> I have a Path of Exile char, but the setup time getting everyone up to par is quite long I found.
> 
> Indeed! I bought DD and Veld when they were cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Flux Pavillion @ DD and Zedd @ Veld.
> 
> I watched some of the Skrillex concert from across the water... looked intense.


yes! dude lets play Path of Exile... i'll be creating a character and just starting out too and my buddy will be showing me how to play.

and well Skrillex was just awesome, as he always is... here's some videos i took:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG_I5popCiU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5ONFkrpDVo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXEvS52B1Vw

the Skrillex also did a free event at Cherry beach right after, so i saw him 3 days in a row.







last year's DD was better than Veld. this time i'll probably be spending most of my time at this year's DD under the bass tent. (the house of boom stage)


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Rig #2


Cool rig Daz !


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> looks like the tickets now are finally sold out.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> and you still didnt buy a lan ticket!
> 
> 
> 
> well i already did! over the weekend 4 or 5 tickets became available so me and my buddies grabbed a few. we're prolly gonna play Path of Exile, wanna play with us?
Click to expand...

I do play PoE. If you don't mind, I could play with you!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I want to play BF3! Dota 2 is also fine with me. No LoL.


----------



## gdesmo

Thank's Z, I got that last spot for my friend in Newmarket.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> I do play PoE. If you don't mind, I could play with you!


you can absolutely play with me.









we can also play BF Hardline at the LAN, since the beta was extended now another week. anyone who signs up now gets instant access on Origin.

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2014/06/battlefield-hardline-beta-extended-one-week/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> you can absolutely play with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can also play BF Hardline at the LAN, since the beta was extended now another week. anyone who signs up now gets instant access on Origin.
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2014/06/battlefield-hardline-beta-extended-one-week/


Thanks. I will be getting it.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

It's the Corsair SSDs. I was just trying to setup one of the AMD systems and the same issue has manifested where the Force GTs register in BIOS (most of the time) then spontaneously disappear and only show up in Windows once in every nth tries. I'll not waste any more time since we don't need more than one server, really. I've run the entire LAN off of my desktop before and this rig is more powerful in the first place.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> It's the Corsair SSDs. I was just trying to setup one of the AMD systems and the same issue has manifested where the Force GTs register in BIOS (most of the time) then spontaneously disappear and only show up in Windows once in every nth tries. I'll not waste any more time since we don't need more than one server, really. I've run the entire LAN off of my desktop before and this rig is more powerful in the first place.


Talk to corsair at the event and complain.


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> It's the Corsair SSDs..


That explains everything. In the recent years they have really gone down in quality. I think the only thing really left to purchase from them is a computer case but then again at that price point better to go with CL. Their "digital working" PSU 's gave me nightmares with my clients


----------



## axipher

I just want Friday night to come faster so I can head down to Markham...


----------



## InsideJob

Ditto


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I just want Friday night to come faster so I can head down to Markham...


Anything you need sir ? Look forward to seeing all you guys again.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Anything you need sir ? Look forward to seeing all you guys again.


bring a case of beer. lol jk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> looks like the tickets now are finally sold out.
> well i already did! over the weekend 4 or 5 tickets became available so me and my buddies grabbed a few. we're prolly gonna play Path of Exile, wanna play with us?


if i can get it to reinstall, yes. thier download server for the game files has been very iffy lately


----------



## gdesmo

I don't drink at all !


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I just want Friday night to come faster so I can head down to Markham...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you need sir ? Look forward to seeing all you guys again.
Click to expand...

Well I've got my big Cooler Master 690 build and a monitor so I should be good, thanks for the offer though. Any plans for meet ups Friday night?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> That explains everything. In the recent years they have really gone down in quality. I think the only thing really left to purchase from them is a computer case but then again at that price point better to go with CL. Their "digital working" PSU 's gave me nightmares with my clients


Idk man. Won my ssd 2 years ago at ocn lan... No probs!

I had 3 Micron msata ssds fail out of 20 at work.. And they are considered really reliable, so.. Stuff happens?

Electrical surges seems to be a common death. Intel SSDs have a lot of power protection in recent models


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I just want Friday night to come faster so I can head down to Markham...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you need sir ? Look forward to seeing all you guys again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I've got my big Cooler Master 690 build and a monitor so I should be good, thanks for the offer though. Any plans for meet ups Friday night?
Click to expand...

I will be near the AMD headquater in my room doing homework (freaking team project eating all my time). But I don't mind seeing few people somewhere near to have a talk and see how bad I speak XD


----------



## GabeRamsay

edit: got one.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Honestly Corsair SSDs are usually rock solid. I have 2 Force GT 240s in RAID 0 that have been going without fail for almost 3 years now. It's worth noting, as well, that these SSDs have been used before successfully for other purposes and that they do show up in certain systems. At this point I believe it's their firmware that needs updating and not all the BIOS work that I've been doing. For all I know it could be something that I've been doing wrong all this time (but that doesn't explain why Intel's SSD worked instantly without any changes).


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I've got my big Cooler Master 690 build and a monitor so I should be good, thanks for the offer though. Any plans for meet ups Friday night?


Will be at the Canada Computers Grand Opening for the mid-town branch.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Honestly Corsair SSDs are usually rock solid. I have 2 Force GT 240s in RAID 0 that have been going without fail for almost 3 years now. It's worth noting, as well, that these SSDs have been used before successfully for other purposes and that they do show up in certain systems. At this point I believe it's their firmware that needs updating and not all the BIOS work that I've been doing. For all I know it could be something that I've been doing wrong all this time (but that doesn't explain why Intel's SSD worked instantly without any changes).


afaik intel has its own controller and doesnt use sandforce. never had problems with mine either. 3 years running.

it may just be that, either firmware or a controller issue.

im in the middle of breaking in the drivers on my new headset, after 8 years my old $40 creative fatality headset finally killed a driver. id say thats a pretty nice lifetime for the abuse it got.


----------



## GabeRamsay

I feel like this may of already been covered and I forgot, if that's the case my apologies but do I need to print off the tickets from eventbrite?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> I feel like this may of already been covered and I forgot, if that's the case my apologies but do I need to print off the tickets from eventbrite?


yes, tickets and all 3 pieces of stuff off the OP all your team members must sign a copy (if your bringing a team) and bring ID with a matching name


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> yes, tickets and all 3 pieces of stuff off the OP all your team members must sign a copy (if your bringing a team) and bring ID with a matching name


what are the 3 things in the OP? a waiver, tickets and ID?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> what are the 3 things in the OP? a waiver, tickets and ID?


the waiver, the rules sheet and one other thing all the links are in the OP.

and of course the obvious is the tickets and ID.


----------



## GabeRamsay

I'm pretty sure you don't need to print out and bring the rules with you.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *Documents for the Event*
> 
> RELEASEOFLIABILITYANDASSUMPTIONOFALLRISKS-LAN2014.pdf 15k .pdf file
> 
> 
> PrivateExtravaLANzaEventLAN2014.pdf 60k .pdf file
> 
> 
> AMDExtravaLANzagoldenrulesLAN2014.pdf 46k .pdf file


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you don't need to print out and bring the rules with you.


ahh but you do, so AMD knows you read them.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ahh but you do, so AMD knows you read them.


I can't tell if you're being serious or not, I downloaded and read them. I can't imagine why on earth I'd need to waste paper printing them out and bringing them with me though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> I can't tell if you're being serious or not, I downloaded and read them. I can't imagine why on earth I'd need to waste paper printing them out and bringing them with me though.


Only bring the ticket, id and the papers that you have to sign. The other 2 docs are for reading only.


----------



## PCSarge

*bill nye voice effects* one more day until......EXTRAVALANZA


----------



## aLb.Strykr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> *bill nye voice effects* one more day until......EXTRAVALANZA


technically its two, less then 48 hours so


----------



## gdesmo

Surprised PC S is giving out the exact # of minutes !


----------



## admin

Hey Guys!

The event is so close now! Looking forward to seeing you all there!

Within the next 24 hours, you should be receiving two emails:

1) A canned Eventbrite email reminding you of the event.

2) An email from [email protected] with a few reminders. I will also include the documents listed in the first post, in that email.

Generally speaking, here are the reminders:


You must be 18 years of age or older to attend this event.
This is a "bring your own system" event. Please bring everything you need to run your rig. The only thing that will be provided for you is power and internet. Please consider bringing in a power bar just in case.
You are 100% responsible for your gear at the event. Please watch over it. Overclock.net, AMD and Partners assume no liability if anything happens to your gear.
You must bring the signed waiver to get in. The waiver can be found in the first post in this thread. 
You must read the other two documents attached in the first post in this thread. One of the documents details the etiquette for being in the AMD building and attending this event. The other document details the rules and regulations for prizing at this event. 
Please make sure all of your information is 100% correct within Eventbrite.ca for this event. Not having correct information could result in you not being allowed into the building.
If you are part of the CS:GO or Dota 2 team events, please come at 9:30 A.M. to load in. 
If you are part of the Casual event, please come at 10:00 A.M. to load in.
The LAN event entrance is on the south side of the AMD building. Do not use the front entrance. You should see signs or even AMD staff in the parking lot guiding you to the right place.
You must register and get your wristband BEFORE you bring in your machine. When you get to the event, leave your computer in your car and register. After you register, go back to your car and get your gear and bring it in.
If you are playing as part of the CS:GO tournament, please be prepared to play back to back matches. You will have very little down time. Eat a big breakfast. Any downtime you might have can be used for washroom breaks, lunch, dinner etc. If you are are not available at the start of the next match, our CS:GO admins might disqualify your team. 
The tournament decisions are 100% up to the tournament admins. Be prepared to come and have fun - expect nothing more though. If rules change or your team is disqualified from the tournament, please deal with it in a mature way. 
Lunch will be available at 2 P.M. and dinner will be available at 7 P.M. - both are free.
Food trucks will be outside and will offer food that you will have to pay for.
Please be safe in getting to the event and leaving the event. We are here to have fun and don't want anyone to get hurt. Drive safe.
Please do not PM me on Overclock.net. If you need to get in touch with me, please email me at [email protected] Please do note that I still have a lot of stuff to do and will not have a lot of time to respond to emails at this point. I will be at AMD all day tomorrow preparing - so please don't expect a response. It's pretty late to make changes now - but if I can, I will help you out of course.

I think that is all for now  I will update this post if there is anything else I can think of.

Looking forward to Saturday!

admin


----------



## Cyclops

Who took my milk money? It was for MILK!


----------



## admin

One Casual ticket just became available! I think another might be available later today too


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Surprised PC S is giving out the exact # of minutes !


im happy we have air conditioning this time desmo! the july LAN last year was beyond brutal....i remember how much cyclops was sweating on the upper floor that and that he was using an SLI rig to play kerbal space program.

Quote:


> You must register and get your wristband BEFORE you bring in your machine. When you get to the event, leave your computer in your car and register. After you register, go back to your car and get your gear and bring it in.


this is a good rule. considering we were kind of looked at wierd with people in line with computer towers the last time.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Admin if you need any help setting up i am available. I only live 2KM away from AMD building.


----------



## Lee17

It is getting real


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> im happy we have air conditioning this time desmo! the july LAN last year was beyond brutal....i remember how much cyclops was sweating on the upper floor that and that he was using an SLI rig to play kerbal space program.


Lol, good memory. I was going through water bottles like a gatling gun goes through bullets.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Lol, good memory. I was going through water bottles like a gatling gun goes through bullets.


yup i never forget man i was sweating bullets downstairs too...i mustve had about 10 beers and countless cans of soda and bottles of water.

and then theres was STT in the corner with his legion flag and 4 rigs







i still dont know how he got away with that

i also felt very sorry for your un ultilized SLI setup lol

but then again. i had gotten my 2500K a week beforehand, so i was still on air with a pair of 6850s in CF

no longer will you ever see my arctic white corsair 500R. you get to stare at a prodigy now. though i did get alot of kudos for stuffing a 500R in a suitcase lol


----------



## axipher

I managed to stuff almost all my cords and stuff inside my case, just couldn't get my keyboard to fit inside.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Lol, good memory. I was going through water bottles like a gatling gun goes through bullets.


Hmmmm, I was good ! I had the air condition duct about 10 feet away. But it was hot in there for all the other poor souls.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> yup i never forget man i was sweating bullets downstairs too...i mustve had about 10 beers and countless cans of soda and bottles of water.
> 
> and then theres was STT in the corner with his legion flag and 4 rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still dont know how he got away with that
> 
> i also felt very sorry for your un ultilized SLI setup lol
> 
> but then again. i had gotten my 2500K a week beforehand, so i was still on air with a pair of 6850s in CF
> 
> no longer will you ever see my arctic white corsair 500R. you get to stare at a prodigy now. though i did get alot of kudos for stuffing a 500R in a suitcase lol


Don't you worry. The SLI setup was utilized quite well when I was playing Crysis 3 maxed out


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Hmmmm, I was good ! I had the air condition duct about 10 feet away. But it was hot in there for all the other poor souls.


And your laptop didn't turn out much heat







.


----------



## xNovax

The LN2 last year kept me cool. Also the breeze from the LN2 icecream machine.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> And your laptop didn't turn out much heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


All I need for Pong and uploading camera shots !


----------



## Bungwirez

Pong is on like Donkey Kong!!

But, speaking of being totally cool... is the AMD headquarters Vape friendly??


----------



## gdesmo

Outside ! They are pretty strict.


----------



## Bungwirez

Gotcha. Thank you sir.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> The LN2 last year kept me cool. Also the breeze from the LN2 icecream machine.


I remember sitting right next to the ice cream guys and them just passing cups over, no need to even stand up. Best meal ever.


----------



## gdesmo

Mmmmm !


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bungwirez*
> 
> Gotcha. Thank you sir.


Sir ??? That's the nicest thing you've ever said to me bung's. Are you OK ?







See you on Saturday morning, should I bring some pre-sleeved cables to see if we can clean up the bird's nest ?


----------



## Draven

@gdesmo I was wondering if you may have spare power bars, I might be short one, all so I have an idea for you, but I'll talk to you about it at the LAN.


----------



## gdesmo

Do bears crap in the woods ? What colour ?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Do bears crap in the woods ? What colour ?


Colour doesn't matter, I just need one to set up 5x1 eyefinity, I forgot I use all my power bars up for the HTPC's lol


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Brackets are up:


Dota 2
CS:GO
We have an intranet site that this will be locally embedded on as well along with the full rule set. Also we'll be doing reporting and everything through TS3 this year so make sure your teams have it installed. Current client versions will also be available for download on the intranet.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Colour doesn't matter, I just need one to set up 5x1 eyefinity, I forgot I use all my power bars up for the HTPC's lol


sounds like me, but i only need 3 plugs, so ill bring my mini 3 plug power bar lol this timei get a monitor thats better than 1600x900...thank god
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Sir ??? That's the nicest thing you've ever said to me bung's. Are you OK ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you on Saturday morning, should I bring some pre-sleeved cables to see if we can clean up the bird's nest ?


no pre sleeved cables for sarge?


----------



## Bungwirez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Sir ??? That's the nicest thing you've ever said to me bung's. Are you OK ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you on Saturday morning, should I bring some pre-sleeved cables to see if we can clean up the bird's nest ?


I'm only being polite cause I'm new here.....


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I remember sitting right next to the ice cream guys and them just passing cups over, no need to even stand up. Best meal ever.


Best way to gain weight.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bungwirez*
> 
> I'm only being polite cause I'm new here.....


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!


do i setup next to to ya for laughs draven? lol


----------



## Bungwirez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> do i setup next to to ya for laughs draven? lol


or me for swearing, cause I'm doing hardline mods in the AM


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bungwirez*
> 
> or me for swearing, cause I'm doing hardline mods in the AM


im gonna be cursing tommorow for one reason, i have to pull my ramsinks off my 270X and trim the excess thermal pad cause i was too lazy to do it when it installed them.


----------



## shoota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Brackets are up:
> 
> 
> Dota 2
> CS:GO
> We have an intranet site that this will be locally embedded on as well along with the full rule set. Also we'll be doing reporting and everything through TS3 this year so make sure your teams have it installed. Current client versions will also be available for download on the intranet.


thank you! can we get a player list if possible


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoota*
> 
> thank you! can we get a player list if possible


Please not that the bracket still might change a bit because some of the team names have changed. It should be finalized tomorrow.


----------



## MPsilent

Someone want to help me overclock better overclock my CPU and memory at the LAN (the Gamer rig in my sig)?


----------



## PCSarge

gonna be happy to finally shake your hand admin.

and rikk... dont be so damn stressed out this time! lol


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

everyone can play Titanfall for free at the lan this weekend!:

https://www.origin.com/en-ca/news/play-titanfall-free-game-time


----------



## PCSarge

this will be us at the lan door when someone shows up with food:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> everyone can play Titanfall for free at the lan this weekend!:
> 
> https://www.origin.com/en-ca/news/play-titanfall-free-game-time


1-2-3-4 download 50GB more!


----------



## vonalka

I plan on bringing this laptop to the event:
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/razer-usa-razer-blade-14-laptop-black-intel-core-i7-4702hq-256gb-ssd-8-gb-windows-8-1-rz09-01161e31-r3u1/10293421.aspx?path=d2c035d5b3b17df55e18ef94d8457c1den02

I suspect my friends from Razer will be bringing theirs as well


----------



## GabeRamsay

I e-mailed [email protected] a bit over a day ago about needing to make a roster change for cs:go as 2 players told me they wouldn't be able to make it. Unfortunately I still haven't heard back although I changed the player details on eventbrite to match the request.

Have any other teams had to do this? If so does he get back to you, or how do you know it's done? I'd just really hate to have my team show up and not everyone be allowed in to play...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Brackets are up:
> 
> 
> Dota 2
> CS:GO
> We have an intranet site that this will be locally embedded on as well along with the full rule set. Also we'll be doing reporting and everything through TS3 this year so make sure your teams have it installed. Current client versions will also be available for download on the intranet.


Any way we can see the players on each team?


----------



## nasrott

will be my first time at the event this year,sounds like there is going to be some cool rigs going, Will drag my cube over there, should be fun.


----------



## raegonex

I just heard of this event from my friends two days ago and they are competing in the Dota 2 tournament. However one of them is also my ride and they told me that the public event ends at 6pm but they will play LAN until 10pm.
All the tickets for LAN are sold out. Is there a way for me to stay near the team to cheer them on or will there be a place for me to watch the tournament while I wait for them?

Thanks.


----------



## nasrott

Admin was saying that a couple ticket had come up maybe u can get one.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasrott*
> 
> Admin was saying that a couple ticket had come up maybe u can get one.


I find this kind of a silly way to do it as it just takes away spots from the people who want to pub. For instance my friend wanted to bring his gf so he just bought her a casual ticket to get in even though she doesn't game and won't be bringing a PC. I can't imagine why the public event isn't open just as late as I could image a lot of people would want to stay and watch the finals.


----------



## raegonex

https://www.eventbrite.ca/e/amd-radeontm-extravalanza-2014-registration-11793509705

Everything is still sold out.


----------



## gdesmo

I don't understand any of this complaining, registration opened up on June 2. There was plenty of prior warning and advertising so get over it please. The administrators and organizers have a difficult enough time setting this event up with AMD and technical support. My hat's off to them for their continued dedication and hard work for setting up these awesome tournaments !


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasrott*
> 
> will be my first time at the event this year,sounds like there is going to be some cool rigs going, Will drag my cube over there, should be fun.


What's a cube ?


----------



## misschibista

It's tomorrow boys!!







Much excite, very wow!


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> What's a cube ?


Clearly he must be talking about this:











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> It's tomorrow boys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much excite, very wow!


----------



## misschibista

I really want to win a prize T__________________T



































Did the last LAN go past midnight?
Not sure if I missed it but it doesn't look like there are energy drink sponsors


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Clearly he must be talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm sure it is more like this >>>


----------



## gdesmo

Oops !


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> For instance my friend wanted to bring his gf so he just bought her a casual ticket to get in even though she doesn't game and won't be bringing a PC.


IMHO this really shouldn't have been aloud...


----------



## Draven

Well guys I am powering the beast down for a cleaning and packing, won't be back on till I see you at the event, so see you all there.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Well guys I am powering the beast down for a cleaning and packing, won't be back on till I see you at the event, so see you all there.












I still have to assemble my computer into a case for the LAN. I've a feeling that I'm going to be paying for my procrastination tonight...


----------



## misschibista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I still have to assemble my computer into a case* for the LAN. I've a feeling that I'm going to be paying for my procrastination tonight...


lol wut







good luck have fun


----------



## ZealotKi11er

24 Hours to go. Downloading as many games as i can.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to assemble my computer into a case for the LAN. I've a feeling that I'm going to be paying for my procrastination tonight...


If you need anything let me know, I'll be bringing boxes of spares with me. BTW It is an XSPC Cube he's bringing ! Image is the actual one from off my desk.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> If you need anything let me know, I'll be bringing boxes of spares with me. BTW It is an XSPC Cube he's bringing ! Image is the actual one from off my desk.


Thanks







I should be good. The biggest challenge was finding a case :S I didn't want to go out and buy one just for the event.

I love those cubes though.. Maybe one day... LoL.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 24 Hours to go. Downloading as many games as i can.


less than 24 hours, and ive almost filled a 1TB HDD with games.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be good. The biggest challenge was finding a case :S I didn't want to go out and buy one just for the event.
> 
> I love those cubes though.. Maybe one day... LoL.


bring it on a test bench for lols? and put a big sign on it that says "ludicrous speed"


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> I e-mailed [email protected] a bit over a day ago about needing to make a roster change for cs:go as 2 players told me they wouldn't be able to make it. Unfortunately I still haven't heard back although I changed the player details on eventbrite to match the request.
> 
> Have any other teams had to do this? If so does he get back to you, or how do you know it's done? I'd just really hate to have my team show up and not everyone be allowed in to play...
> Any way we can see the players on each team?


I did not get your email - maybe it went to spam? Please log into Eventbrite right away and update your team's information accordingly. If you don't have an Eventbrite password, visit Eventbrite.ca and reset your password. A password will be emailed to you. Please email [email protected] once you have done this and confirm you have made the changes. Please also make sure your team's info is 100% correct in Eventbrite.

I have already done the registration documents - so now I will have to redo them again I guess. It's really late to be making changes - but please update your team's info ASAP.

I have responded to every email I have received BTW. Not sure why yours did not make it through.


----------



## Hooded

Just working on some last minute lighting for the build I'm bringing. A Phanteks Enthoo Primo fully water cooled, filled with goodness.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooded*
> 
> Just working on some last minute lighting for the build I'm bringing. A Phanteks Enthoo Primo fully water cooled, filled with goodness.


im going to be sitting with a razorblade after work trimming excess thermal pad off ramsinks lol.

and then we attempt mission impossible. a 30 inch monitor. a keyboard and a mouse into a backpack. cue music

might end up bringing a 27 instead, we will see.


----------



## admin

I am about to head to pick up our camera, wireless mic etc - then I am off to AMD. Figures crossed that everything works as planned in our testing today!

If anyone has any last minute registration changes, please do them today ASAP before 7PM - that is the final cutoff.

You can make changes before 7PM in Eventbrite. If you don't have an Eventbrite password, visit Eventbrite.ca and reset your password. A password will be emailed to you. Please make sure your information is 100% correct in Eventbrite.

Thanks 

admin


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

buddy might show up very late tomorrow as something came up for him... is there a cutoff time when they stop letting people in? like in the afternoon?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> buddy might show up very late tomorrow as something came up for him... is there a cutoff time when they stop letting people in? like in the afternoon?


Registration closes at Noon. Please make sure he is there by then.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Registration closes at Noon. Please make sure he is there by then.


*clint eastwood voice* so...are you excited to see me?


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I noticed the tickets for the LAN itself sold out incredibly quickly! Unfortunately, I couldn't buy a ticket to the LAN, as there were/are no more tickets left, so I won't be able to join those of you who are attending the LAN event. However, I'm still attending the free event itself.

I went to AMD ExtravaLANza back in 2011 (the free event) and it was an amazing event! Do you guys think this year's AMD ExtravaLANza will be bigger than the 2011 event, or about the same, or smaller?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I noticed the tickets for the LAN itself sold out incredibly quickly! Unfortunately, I couldn't buy a ticket to the LAN, as there were/are no more tickets left, so I won't be able to join those of you who are attending the LAN event. However, I'm still attending the free event itself.
> 
> I went to AMD ExtravaLANza back in 2011 (the free event) and it was an amazing event! Do you guys think this year's AMD ExtravaLANza will be bigger than the 2011 event, or about the same, or smaller?


Should be about the same i would think.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

one of the very first lan parties in Toronto (back in the '90s) is set to make a return! they started a Kickstarter here:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mouser/torontos-premier-games-exposition

http://www.gamescon.com


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> one of the very first lan parties in Toronto (back in the '90s) is set to make a return! they started a Kickstarter here:
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mouser/torontos-premier-games-exposition
> 
> http://www.gamescon.com


just....unless we're bringing P2s to play HL all day lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> just....unless we're bringing P2s to play HL all day lol


So much white....


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So much white....


so much beige.....and floppy drives and...IDE ribbon cables! oh noes! lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> so much beige.....and floppy drives and...IDE ribbon cables! oh noes! lol


The only problem i see with big LANs is that they are big. 100-200 people LANs are perfect.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The only problem i see with big LANs is that they are big. 100-200 people LANs are perfect.


200 in a sardine can was fun last july lol...


----------



## Elmy

Sounds like none of you have been to a PDXLAN.... 550 ppl of pure awesomeness


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Sounds like none of you have been to a PDXLAN.... 550 ppl of pure awesomeness


Not 3000.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Sounds like none of you have been to a PDXLAN.... 550 ppl of pure awesomeness


i went to one PDX... i much prefer OCN's small size of 200 and under .

to all CS:GO players if i can hear you screaming playing CS:GO over my game sound in battlefield 4. youre TOO DAMN LOUD . the 10 people screaming at the top of thier lungs at the last event really ruined my game immersion experience and every one of them was a CS:GO player. you have a headset on. and teampseak up for a reason. cause your team needs to hear you. the rest of us do not.

/ ends rant before LAN and packs gear up


----------



## gdesmo

You got it PC S. I was getting headaches from a few that cannot control themselves ! I'm sure their parents would not put up with it at home.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i went to one PDX... i much prefer OCN's small size of 200 and under .
> 
> to all CS:GO players if i can hear you screaming playing CS:GO over my game sound in battlefield 4. youre TOO DAMN LOUD . the 10 people screaming at the top of thier lungs at the last event really ruined my game immersion experience and every one of them was a CS:GO player. you have a headset on. and teampseak up for a reason. cause your team needs to hear you. the rest of us do not.
> 
> / ends rant before LAN and packs gear up


Lets Ban CS.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i went to one PDX... i much prefer OCN's small size of 200 and under .
> 
> to all CS:GO players if i can hear you screaming playing CS:GO over my game sound in battlefield 4. youre TOO DAMN LOUD . the 10 people screaming at the top of thier lungs at the last event really ruined my game immersion experience and every one of them was a CS:GO player. you have a headset on. and teampseak up for a reason. cause your team needs to hear you. the rest of us do not.
> 
> / ends rant before LAN and packs gear up


I can just imagine someone here being that one guy.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I can just imagine someone here being that one guy.


lol i alomst say AMD shouldve added a clause that they throw out people who are too loud
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> You got it PC S. I was getting headaches from a few that cannot control themselves ! I'm sure their parents would not put up with it at home.


i had one of those screamers sitting behind me 3 chairs down the laneway. i almost wanted to walk over and unplug his HP prebuilt rig lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Lets Ban CS.


^ either this OR put them in a soundproofed room


----------



## RussianJ

I recall the one CS team screaming banana! Banana!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I recall the one CS team screaming banana! Banana!


Gotta have a safe word, banana is as good as any.

EDIT: Oh wait, that applies to something else


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i went to one PDX... i much prefer OCN's small size of 200 and under .
> 
> to all CS:GO players if i can hear you screaming playing CS:GO over my game sound in battlefield 4. youre TOO DAMN LOUD . the 10 people screaming at the top of thier lungs at the last event really ruined my game immersion experience and every one of them was a CS:GO player. you have a headset on. and teampseak up for a reason. cause your team needs to hear you. the rest of us do not.
> 
> / ends rant before LAN and packs gear up


If you want an immersive gaming experience why would you go to a LAN in the first place? Play in your room with the door closed and lights off. All LAN's are loud and noisy, packed with lots of people walking around you, lights flashing etc. If I wasn't competing I would never even consider going to a LAN just to play for fun.

I wasn't at the last one but it certainly sounds like a bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## GabeRamsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Gotta have a safe word, banana is as good as any.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, that applies to something else


Yeah that's a call out spot on de_inferno lol


----------



## dman811

I can see why.


----------



## PerplexD

Hey guys I'm heading up the admining for the Dota Tournament. Admin asked me to post the rules here so all the teams can be familiar with what's going on tomorrow. Please thoroughly read through these ahead of time and feel free to post if you have any questions.

*Hosting & Settings*

*1.1* At least one member of each team has to be present at least 15 minutes before the start of the match in the lobby.

*1.2* Only referees, official broadcasters, authorized staff members, and the ten players are allowed to be inside the game. Team managers may join the lobby, but have to leave before the game starts. Everyone else has no permission to enter.

*1.3* Games are NOT to begin until the admin gives to go ahead for the game to start.

*Rules:*

*2.1* Players will refrain from making their In Game Names (IGN) vulgar in any way and will be left to an administrator to determine whether or not a name is crude in anyway.

*2.1(2)* Players will have their in game team names be the same as what they signed up for the tournament with. This team name will not be crude in anyway similar to rule 2.1 and players must have their team created ahead of time with the proper team name ready to be used in the tournament matches

*2.2* Players will use the original 5 members that where originally signed up for the event. No stand-ins will be allowed (Exceptions may be made in the likelihood a player falls ill. Team Captain must speak to an admin before attempting to have a player stand-in.)

*2.3* The tournament will be in a Captain's Mode Version: Tournament. There will be a minimum of a two minute delay for DotaTV settings, and starting team will be set based on cointoss. All other lobby settings must be left the way they are.

*2.4* Teams will flip a coin and the victor will decide if they want to choose the drafing order OR which side they want (Radiant or Dire). The team that loses the coin toss gets the latter. In best of threes the teams will switch after each game. Meaning whoever had choice of draft order in game one will now choose sides while the opposing team will have choice of draft order.

*2.5* The hero pool always consists of all in Captains Mode available heroes and might therefore change several times during the competition. The game must not be paused during the draft, unless a drafter disconnects.

*2.6* No one is allowed inside the lobby other than tournament officials (Admin, broadcaster) and those partaking in the tournament. This includes team captains and friends of players.

*2.7* Spectators from DotaTV (in game client) are allowed to watch the game given a delay is set beforehand.

*2.8* The usage of any Dota-related tool aside from Steam and Dota 2 during a match is strictly forbidden.

*2.9* A game is finished, when an Ancient Fortress is destroyed, when one team obviously forfeits, when the majority of a team leaves on purpose, or when the administration decides on it.

*2.10* If any serious bugs occur, the game has to be paused immediately and the administration decides how to continue. Abusing a bug is forbidden.

*2.11* Players are to refrain from excessive "All-Chat" discussions. All-Chat is limited to cases of emergencies (such as disconnections/remakes etc) and GG call (Ending the game).

*Pauses/Disconnects:*

*3.1* Each team has the right to pause the game for an acceptable duration, if a player announces it at least three seconds in advance and calls a coherent reason (exception: not necessary, if someone disconnects). The game must not be resumed before both teams agree with it. When the number or the duration of breaks becomes too high or long, the administration may force the continuation of the game.

*3.2* If a player disconnects, the game is to be paused instantly. A valid reason must be presented to the admins as to the cause of said disconnection. Players must reconnect immediately once the issue is resolved. Players are to wait until both teams inform the other that they are ready to go before resuming the game.

*Rule Violation & Punishment*

*4.1* Breaking of the rules or ignoring the order of an admin may result in a punishment. Type and amount is chosen by a referee.

Possible Team Punishments

Default Loss / Null Game

Score Reduction (during a group stage)

Prize Money Reduction

Temporary or permanent ban from the competition


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> You got it PC S. I was getting headaches from a few that cannot control themselves ! I'm sure their parents would not put up with it at home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Lets Ban CS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeRamsay*
> 
> If you want an immersive gaming experience why would you go to a LAN in the first place? Play in your room with the door closed and lights off. All LAN's are loud and noisy, packed with lots of people walking around you, lights flashing etc. If I wasn't competing I would never even consider going to a LAN just to play for fun.
> 
> I wasn't at the last one but it certainly sounds like a bit of an exaggeration.


i dont mind lights, the hammer of keyboards, people talking or the hum of central air

but when your sitting 2 feet behind me (quite literally) and are screaming at the top of your lungs into a microphone. i want to club you with something. and i know it didnt only disrupt me last time, but other people and teams at the LAN aswell.

anyways ill get off the topic, if it happens this time around, youll see what i mean, and hear it clearly aswell.


----------



## dman811

Bring an OEM keyboard with you to the LAN, that can be the thing to club them with, and also an OEM mouse so if you can't reach them with the keyboard you can at least swing the mouse around and hit them in the mouth.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Bring an OEM keyboard with you to the LAN, that can be the thing to club them with, and also an OEM mouse so if you can't reach them with the keyboard you can at least swing the mouse around and hit them in the mouth.


i was thinking of just bringing some LN2 to seal the problem shut for a while

im jsut kidding im not bringing LN2...its not worth my time to fill a dewar for that


----------



## gdesmo

OK, we got it PC S !


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> OK, we got it PC S !


go play pong while i pack my rig.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> go play pong while i pack my rig.


BAHAHAHA PC S yes you need to sit near me lmao!!!!


----------



## gdesmo

I have a lot more to pack than you sir, my pedestal is twice as big as your whole rig.


----------



## Lee17

I'm in Markham! Finally, that was a 666 km ride


----------



## gdesmo

Glad you made it OK !


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> I'm in Markham! Finally, that was a 666 km ride


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I have a lot more to pack than you sir, my pedestal is twice as big as your whole rig.


You are going to bring that?


----------



## gdesmo

I am, but it is for a friend and there is a matching top as well. It is for a XSPC cube that will be there, but no way to have it hooked up correctly. It was for a TEC rig of mine that I am now re-doing with 4 x 360's and a 420 Monsta. There will be 2 nice big water-cooled Cubes there, you won't miss them. I'll be the dummy with a laptop and a few cameras. Just taking pictures tomorrow and getting laughed at !







guess !


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> BAHAHAHA PC S yes you need to sit near me lmao!!!!


you got it man, save me a table next to ya, we'll have some good laughs


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> you got it man, save me a table next to ya, we'll have some good laughs


I'm not too sure how the seating works, hope I can just pick a spot and sit and set my team up wherever.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> I'm not too sure how the seating works, hope I can just pick a spot and sit and set my team up wherever.


im sure it dont matter as long as you cant see around your 5 monitors anyways. wish i had 3 to bring, but one of mine recently gave the ghost and dell is fixing it.


----------



## InsideJob

Waiting for axi


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Waiting for axi


what in the actual.....nevermind.....why not put the tower in a suitcase like i did? makes it easy to transport.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> what in the actual.....nevermind.....why not put the tower in a suitcase like i did? makes it easy to transport.


LOL I have 6x suit cases and still ran out


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am dusting my computer right now and making sure my onboard sound still works since i only use USB DAC and dont want to bring it.


----------



## RussianJ

Got my pre approval from Canadian border service. Should be an easy morning. Just a long drive there.

Now for fun, who is coming from the furthest away?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Got my pre approval from Canadian border service. Should be an easy morning. Just a long drive there.
> 
> Now for fun, who is coming from the furthest away?


i think you automatically win that contest. lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Got my pre approval from Canadian border service. Should be an easy morning. Just a long drive there.
> 
> Now for fun, who is coming from the furthest away?


I am coming from the closest so i win.


----------



## dman811

Probably @Elmy.


----------



## gdesmo

Someone is coming from Oregon or Washington State, his equipment was apparently shipped there already. Big rig with 5 screens as I am told. I think ZKiller is closest as I am about 7-8 km away.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> what in the actual.....nevermind.....why not put the tower in a suitcase like i did? makes it easy to transport.


I don't often travel and therefore don't own a suitcase


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Someone is coming from Oregon or Washington State, his equipment was apparently shipped there already. Big rig with 5 screens as I am told. I think ZKiller is closest as I am about 7-8 km away.


Ya, that's @Elmy


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I don't often travel and therefore don't own a suitcase


couldve asked, i wouldve brought one you coulda kept lol


----------



## Lee17

I only come from 666 km but that is a pretty number  (no joke, it was really 666 km on google map!). A hell of a trip









The worst part is that my car have no cruse control


----------



## H3||scr3am

you travelled via card? That I have to see... like a credit card? lol

Excited to see everyone tomorrow







pack up the splash, peripherals, and hit the road early tomorrow morning


----------



## Draven

This has been a long day, got up at 9am I usually wake up at 11:30 lol did all my packing, then had to start work at 2pm till 11pm, I am so beat I just want to pass out in the office lol


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> This has been a long day, got up at 9am I usually wake up at 11:30 lol did all my packing, then had to start work at 2pm till 11pm, I am so beat I just want to pass out in the office lol


i used this as an excuse to get out of work 3 hours early on a friday said i had to do "paperwork" to get into the event.


----------



## nasrott

just going to pack mine on a 2 wheel dolly. she wont fit in a suitcase







couple headphones and what not...


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> you travelled via card? That I have to see... like a credit card? lol
> 
> Excited to see everyone tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pack up the splash, peripherals, and hit the road early tomorrow morning


Yeah, I hope on my credit card and fly like a magic carpet. It left me right in front of my hotel









/jk Sorry for the typo


----------



## nasrott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooded*
> 
> Just working on some last minute lighting for the build I'm bringing. A Phanteks Enthoo Primo fully water cooled, filled with goodness.


could ya get any water cooling into that rig Hooded?


----------



## Lee17

Oh and you have no idea how it can be hard to order something in your second language. Like, I'm not that bad in English, except for some typo, but I have learn most of my English skill here. My vocabulary is kinda limited. At least I found a Subway near and I eat almost everything that is call "food". Tomorrow will be the learning day for me. God, that is more stressful than the LAN it self (a good thing, the LAN should not be stressful, except if my loop have leak in it 666 km + 150 km ride).

Can't wait to see you guy and don't know who is who. I think I will make post-it to remember people name, I'm horrible with name, like I have no short term memory.

Anyway, story time is for tomorrow!

Lee17


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> Oh and you have no idea how it can be hard to order something in your second language. Like, I'm not that bad in English, except for some typo, but I have learn most of my English skill here. My vocabulary is kinda limited. At least I found a Subway near and I eat almost everything that is call "food". Tomorrow will be the learning day for me. God, that is more stressful than the LAN it self (a good thing, the LAN should not be stressful, except if my loop have leak in it 666 km + 150 km ride).
> 
> Can't wait to see you guy and don't know who is who. I think I will make post-it to remember people name, I'm horrible with name, like I have no short term memory.
> 
> Anyway, story time is for tomorrow!
> 
> Lee17


There are generally name tags provided so people can write out thier names and/or handles/usernames.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> There are generally name tags provided so people can write out thier names and/or handles/usernames.


Nice!


----------



## PCSarge

everyone who went to grand champions last year... WEAR YOU BADGE IF YA GOT IT. no shame in advertising OCN lol

oh and if someone has a socket 775 board they dont need anymore that can overclock decently, i have some E8400s here at home id like to run the life out of.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> everyone who went to grand champions last year... WEAR YOU BADGE IF YA GOT IT. no shame in advertising OCN lol
> 
> oh and if someone has a socket 775 board they dont need anymore that can overclock decently, i have some E8400s here at home id like to run the life out of.


I dont think I have mine from last year


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Got my pre approval from Canadian border service. Should be an easy morning. Just a long drive there.
> 
> Now for fun, who is coming from the furthest away?


Yeah, it's going to take me about two to two and a half hours by bus to travel to Markham, but it'll be worth it!

I'm probably going to be in Markham by between 10:30am and 11am. Do you guys think that's early enough in advance for me to be able to get into the actual AMD free event quickly enough, or should I arrive in Markham earlier?

Quick question!
Anyone here not able to attend the LAN but are still bringing a laptop to game with while attending the AMD free event? Just curious.

Another quick question!
Does anyone here know if there are going to be any demo's of upcoming games at the AMD free event? I remember there being a couple playable demo's at the AMD event back in 2011 of then-upcoming/newly released games, one of the games I remember being Hitman: Absolution.


----------



## admin

I am so tired now! This should be an amazing event tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing everyone there! Again, please drive safely!


----------



## H3||scr3am

10.5 Hrs from now







See you there Admin


----------



## Draven

Will be there in 9.5 hrs so tired hope I can sleep


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Is anyone here JUST attending the AMD free event and not the OCN LAN? If so, what time do you plan on being at the AMD headquarters in Markham?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Is anyone here JUST attending the AMD free event and not the OCN LAN? If so, what time do you plan on being at the AMD headquarters in Markham?


i dont think the public gets in before noon afaik. i could be wrong.


----------



## Slaughter

Just finished a fresh install and copied my games over! Next time work then whiskey. Not the other way around as I did tonight. Lol


----------



## GabeRamsay

Welp, woke up at 3am and was too excited to fall back asleep. Dis gunna B a long day


----------



## RussianJ

Packing up the car to head out now. See you guys in a few hours.


----------



## calvinL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Yeah, it's going to take me about two to two and a half hours by bus to travel to Markham, but it'll be worth it!


I'll be honest but I don't think it's worth it to travel that long for the free event. AFAIK from being here for the 2012 Extravalanza, the free event is just a couple of booths from vendors that will do a few giveaways and give out free swag. There was some cool setups though like a big eyefinity setup for some racing game last time, but overall its not something I would stay at for more than half an hour. You won't be allowed to enter the LAN area so I'm not sure where you think you can play with a laptop.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I am so tired now! This should be an amazing event tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing everyone there! Again, please drive safely!


ill be there in sprit but not in person god i wish i lived in candia


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I went to the free event back in 2011, and I quite enjoyed it overall, plus it got me out and doing things







I didn't win anything, but I still quite enjoyed being a part of the event









Yeah, I'm no longer bringing my laptop, just simply because if this year's event is going to be anything like the 2011 event, there's going to be nowhere to set up my laptop, and I really don't want to lug 11lbs around all day for nothing


----------



## Lee17

I can't sleep anymore and now I have to wait until 10 A.M. . Is this a kind of torture or what









Lee


----------



## dman811

Is there anything to do around town while you're waiting?


----------



## GabeRamsay

Yeah go to Joyride150!


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> I can't sleep anymore and now I have to wait until 10 A.M. . Is this a kind of torture or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


yeh, i can't sleep either... :/


----------



## Cyclops

See you at the event boys. I'm packing up.


----------



## RussianJ

Half way there. Man Canadian roads are smooth but would put you to sleep so fast...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Leaving now see you guys in a few hrs.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Half way there. Man Canadian roads are smooth but would put you to sleep so fast...


Canadian road are smooth... you have never went to Quebec, are you?


----------



## InsideJob

Me and Axi were the first two in








Come say hi! Look for me with my white NZXT Phantom with green lighting in the casual section


----------



## Cyclops

Got all my four systems up and running. This place is packed.

PS: Thirsty, need water.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Wish I could play with you guys







I just wasn't able to buy any tickets because there were no more available. How long ago was the LAN for the AMD event announced? Was the LAN announced at the same time as the AMD event, or earlier?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Registration closes at Noon. Please make sure he is there by then.


What.. That wasn't documented before.









I have a family picnic, so i won't be there until 2-3.


----------



## Lee17

Come and say high (White Switch 810 on the floor, last table)


----------



## Ramzinho

It's ON. Come on GIVE ME THAT GPU


----------



## vonalka

It's getting busy


----------



## Hooded

it's fully loaded with water blocks on everything.


----------



## Ramzinho

they are having some internet issues i guess


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Work just called me in, gonna miss the stream


----------



## Cyclops

Mmmm Lunch.


----------



## vonalka

Video cards being given away as prizes at the Best Buy table


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Video cards being given away as prizes at the Best Buy table


ughhh wish i was there









where is the Facebook page







giveaway?


----------



## RussianJ

Food is awesome for lunch here!

So many more high end rigs this round. No dells!


----------



## xNovax

Hopefully next year it won't be 18+ again.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Mmmm Lunch.


where you hidin?


----------



## hollowtek

blah make something happen in LA.


----------



## Ramzinho

i'm not there buy the guys at the stream the event is 18+. how come and there are pro teams that have players younger than that !


----------



## vonalka

Time for more Best Buy prizes


----------



## i_hax

We've got 4 people playing UT99 right now, if anyone else is interested add me on steam or just fire up the game and look for LAN servers


----------



## Chipp

If you're following along at home, or just catching up after you left the public side of the event, don't forget to enter our draw for a HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ X2 OC 3GB.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1497392/giveaway-his-radeon-r9-280-iceq-x2-oc-3gb


----------



## InsideJob

The result of Devon's upgrade adventures









^Nvidia cards traded for Radeon cards.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> The result of Devon's upgrade adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Nvidia cards traded for Radeon cards.


is that a 8800GTX? i see there?


----------



## PCSarge

my present from the AMD santa



a very AMD very reference R9 290


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> is that a 8800GTX? i see there?


8800 GTS


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> my present from the AMD santa
> 
> 
> 
> a very AMD very reference R9 290


Lucky man !!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> 8800 GTS


Those days !! haaaaaaaah


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> The result of Devon's upgrade adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Nvidia cards traded for Radeon cards.


Devon smashing Nvidia cards again?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Devon smashing Nvidia cards again?


No smashing today


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Devon smashing Nvidia cards again?


i couldn't stand to see that again


----------



## xlastshotx

That was a fun live stream


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> The result of Devon's upgrade adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Nvidia cards traded for Radeon cards.










wish i had known... Have a bunch of crappy 210en Nvidia cards from work. Can i come back next week







?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> We've got 4 people playing UT99 right now, if anyone else is interested add me on steam or just fire up the game and look for LAN servers


where were you... We had 4 player ut2004! Add me on steam in sig.


----------



## Lee17

I would like to thanks everyone. It was really awesome. I hope that people that have take picture during the LAN will post them somewhere. My rig was taken in picture so many time with awesome camera. I hope I could have some!

A big thanks to everyone and especially to Admin, you are really nice!

Have a save trip back home everyone,

Lee


----------



## Elmy

Awesome event!!!! I would like to thank everyone that came over to the Club3D booth. I had the white Azzatek genesis 9000 with the chrome piping throughtout and the 5 monitors. I really enjoyed talking to everyone. Can't wait to come back next year.


----------



## xNovax

Anyone have any pictures of the event? I hope Daz makes a video like he did last year.


----------



## sebkow

Great event as the ones in the past. I got to take a few gpus home this time


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Anyone have any pictures of the event? I hope Daz makes a video like he did last year.


I took about 100 shots and Daz will have a video or two to add as well. Have to wait until the morning so I can resize the images and upload. There was a few others taking pictures as well. Hitting the sack


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Awesome event!!!! I would like to thank everyone that came over to the Club3D booth. I had the white Azzatek genesis 9000 with the chrome piping throughtout and the 5 monitors. I really enjoyed talking to everyone. Can't wait to come back next year.


Was an awesome case with all the custom tubing !


----------



## H3||scr3am

Just got home, great event had a great time







nice to meet everyone, see some nice setups.


----------



## aLb.Strykr

wow great day! the only thing i wish it had more in this event as opposed to the july one( wasnt in the last amd event) was if there were more drinks! got thirsty and found a fountain though so it wasnt too bad! great meeting a few of you guys there and a lot of nice rigs this year! special thanks to admin and amd for making this all possible, and all the sponsors! great event overall


----------



## InsideJob

*It was awesome meeting/seeing everyone. I have much appreciation for all the sponsors that make the ExtravaLANza's possible. I hope everyone had fun. I will surely be looking forward to the next Toronto event!*















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Anyone have any pictures of the event? I hope Daz makes a video like he did last year.


Here are the few I took.





Keep an eye out on the Hardware Canucks youtube as well


----------



## PCSarge

Welcome to PCSarge's LAN Afterparty! starring RussianJ and my new R9 290.

it is currently 3:25AM. and little damns are given


----------



## nasrott

ya was nice meeting everyone, Thx OCN was fun, allot of nice prizes. are table we had allot of fun, need more sleep before the next one... Thx again Admin good job on the event. My cube got a bit of attention was nice, think will build something smaller for next year, damn thing is heavy even though all aluminum.


----------



## Cyclops

Ugh my head.. What happened last night? I had a weird dream about being surrounded by computers. There was no way out...


----------



## OCNKenobi

I saw so many great looking rigs and there was high level competitive play across all game titles. The casual section was a ton of fun and the best part is there's still a finals to be had (Dota2, more news to come). I had a great time and hope everyone else did too!


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Hey, everyone! Just uploaded my collection of photos from AMD ExtravaLANza to Flickr as well as my video mashup of the event to my YouTube channel! Check them out!

Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzhMT8jUJYM

Photos:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/firinmylazerman/sets/72157645281962651/


----------



## Xer0n

I only took a few pics but here you go
http://imgur.com/a/jP5UH


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> Great event as the ones in the past. I got to take a few gpus home this time


So you are the lucky winner







.. that's just awesome. hope you enjoy that beast mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Hey, everyone! Just uploaded my collection of photos from AMD ExtravaLANza to Flickr as well as my video mashup of the event to my YouTube channel! Check them out!
> 
> Video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzhMT8jUJYM
> 
> Photos:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/firinmylazerman/sets/72157645281962651/


You are just too happy







.. needed more Rig pics


----------



## alduin

Great event, so glad I went. I was also gifted an r9 290 from the AMD Santa







!

A quick note about 18+ people have been asking about... as far as I know nobody was actually IDed at the door, just had to give them your signed waiver.


----------



## i_hax

Had an awesome time, it was great to meet some of you and play CS:GO all day... which was completely new to me but is pretty damn fun.

Also, I've now realized the guy I talked to about CS and UT while taking a piss was admin. Haha, thank you (and everyone else involved) for putting on the LAN








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> where were you... We had 4 player ut2004! Add me on steam in sig.


Oh man, too bad. I was sitting almost dead center beside He||scream. The little Sugo SG05. I'll add you


----------



## RussianJ

Time to head back to the states. Cheers everyone for a good time.


----------



## gdesmo

Have some pics of the morning set-up and practice >


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















Will be more coming shortly


----------



## wideawakebored

When should the people who placed 3rd and above receive money? You said you would paypal us the money but I have yet to received it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dman811

Hi, and welcome to the OCN @wideawakebored! You are new here so I guess you don't know that OCN has to get PayPal payments approved before they are sent off to people.


----------



## wideawakebored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Hi, and welcome to the OCN @wideawakebored! You are new here so I guess you don't know that OCN has to get PayPal payments approved before they are sent off to people.


I appreciate you getting back to me so fast dman! I did not realize that was the way it worked, i apologize. I was just worried i did something incorrect at my end last night. Needless to say I was pretty tired after the event. I had a great time and you guys did a great job! Will definitely attend next years event!


----------



## Bungwirez

You know something. On my way out the door I think I said "Thanks AMD!" and blew some kisses.

But I totally forgot to thank OCN!!!

well, you all popped my cherry for major LAN events.

SUPERCOOL mates.

and to everyone who thought my rig was running totally passive with invisible tubes - LOL to the LOL









(photos courtesy the old guy with too many cameras)


----------



## gdesmo

A huge thanx to all our sponsors and vendors and of course the greatest gratitude to our host "AMD" and all the support staff they provided ! It is a testament to their dedication of supporting the various communities that keep enthusiasts coming back for more.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FLAMELINK

Thanks to AMD for hosting the event and a big thanks to all the sponsors helping by supporting the event AND to Overclock.net for setting everything up!
It was a really good time and I was really happy to be apart of it, had a really fun time with me my friends and those that I've met









came last place for dota2 but still had fun haha obviously need more practice









EXTRAVALANZAAAA!!!


----------



## Hooded

Just wanted to say thanks to admin and everyone else involved in putting on this great event. I had a ton of fun met lots of nice people and lost almost every game I tried to play all day long. Old fart was having too many distractions. LOL.

I had the Enthoo Primo rig sitting on the floor that you can see in the pics gdesmo just posted. Nice snap gdesmo

Thanks again all. Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bungwirez*
> 
> You know something. On my way out the door I think I said "Thanks AMD!" and blew some kisses.
> 
> But I totally forgot to thank OCN!!!
> 
> well, you all popped my cherry for major LAN events.
> 
> SUPERCOOL mates.
> 
> and to everyone who thought my rig was running totally passive with invisible tubes - LOL to the LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photos courtesy the old guy with too many cameras)


Don't run your pump dry, it'll end up in the ICU.


----------



## PCSarge

my new wallpaper, courtesy of AMD and the OCN staff and the 290 i got is amazingly cool running compared to most, maxes at 70C with the door closed on the air cooler playing BF4 max fan speed it hit on the default curve was 55 to hold that temp. me and RussianJ had a good afterparty LAN at my place last night. and then we got up at 10AM and kept going, at 1PM he packed up and headed out. i hope to see him and all you guys again soon! was a blast!


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Don't run your pump dry, it'll end up in the ICU.


Old guy ? Too many cameras ? Well maybe an old fart but never too many cameras "sonny".







See you in a week or two


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> 
> 
> my new wallpaper, courtesy of AMD and the OCN staff and the 290 i got is amazingly cool running compared to most, maxes at 70C with the door closed on the air cooler playing BF4 max fan speed it hit on the default curve was 55 to hold that temp. me and RussianJ had a good afterparty LAN at my place last night. and then we got up at 10AM and kept going, at 1PM he packed up and headed out. i hope to see him and all you guys again soon! was a blast!


Bwahahaha ! Itty bitty Teddy bear !!! Why am I not surprised ?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Old guy ? Too many cameras ? Well maybe an old fart but never too many cameras "sonny".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you in a week or two


Bring cookies next time







.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Bwahahaha ! Itty bitty Teddy bear !!! Why am I not surprised ?


haha desmo, that bear has been around since i was a baby, makes a nice bed ornament when i decide to actually MAKE my bed since theres no women around. damns not given
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Bring cookies next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i should have you redo my loop for me with a 290 fullcover block , etc because frankly. it was hard enough to reroute the loop for the cpu last night, took around an hour just to make it so the 290 would fit i still wonder in my mind how youd route the 240 to a 120 in the back...cause thats a tight bend, suprisingly a 295x2 would probably fit no problem i think


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Bring cookies next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Chocolate chip ?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> haha desmo, that bear has been around since i was a:thumb: baby, makes a nice bed ornament when i decide to actually MAKE my bed since theres no women around. damns not given
> i should have you redo my loop for me with a 290 fullcover block , etc because frankly. it was hard enough to reroute the loop for the cpu last night, took around an hour just to make it so the 290 would fit, suprisingly a 295x2 would probably fit no problem


I''ll be ordering a gold backplate and a Aquacomputer gpu block for my 290 this week.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I''ll be ordering a gold backplate and a Aquacomputer gpu block for my 290 this week.


sorry i wsh im broke







but good on you, me and Russian were talking about how ugly EK blocks are this time around last night


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> sorry i wsh im broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but good on you, me and Russian were talking about how ugly EK blocks are this time around last night


Take a look at the Aqua ones at DazMode, frikkin gorgeous !


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Take a look at the Aqua ones at DazMode, frikkin gorgeous !


at least know 100% mines a ref board, thus it should fit either a 290 or 290x block.

i have more of a rad surface area issue than i do buying a block


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i should have you redo my loop for me with a 290 fullcover block , etc because frankly. it was hard enough to reroute the loop for the cpu last night, took around an hour just to make it so the 290 would fit i still wonder in my mind how youd route the 240 to a 120 in the back...cause thats a tight bend, suprisingly a 295x2 would probably fit no problem i think


Get a waterblock, then we'll talk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Chocolate chip ?


Sure.


----------



## Ramzinho

looks like AMD was handing everybody a gpu at that event







... i envy you guys. I hope you had a blast. i believe meeting other OCN is the best thing about this lan too


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> at least know 100% mines a ref board, thus it should fit either a 290 or 290x block.
> 
> i have more of a rad surface area issue than i do buying a block


The blocks are so expensive. The are like $160 after shipping and tax for the cheapest one. I might wait for a used one.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The blocks are so expensive. The are like $160 after shipping and tax for the cheapest one. I might wait for a used one.


i can cough up for a block no issue. i just need to figure out how to mount more rads in this prodigy


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

casual PoE ftw!



along with infinite loading screen and everything

(dat backlight bleed on the Korean monitor...)


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Hey guys, don't forget that we have a community photo album going for this year's ExtravaLANza.

Link:
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1189158/radeon-extravalanza-2014/


----------



## Mrallinwonder

I built the Canada Computers giveaway computer for the AMD/OCN Extravalanza 2014 event. Full disclosure - I work for AMD, and the parts came from Canada Computers.

Wow - what an event - when we're beavering away in the deep dark bowels of Markham, sometimes we wonder who's out there. Hundreds of amazing gamers and builders came out and made my day.








And the case mods that showed up blew me away. Time for me to step it up









The giveaway PC was a mini-ITX Kaveri A10-7850k/R9-270 system in that gorgeous InWin 901 glass/aluminum case. Build pics & tips here on imgur.
What did I learn on this build?

Replace the wimpy tape on LED strips with 3M Body Molding tape - that stays stuck
In a tight case with limited chassis fans (one 92, one 120), all the fans blowing in one direction is even more important
Line up the fansink, GPU and PSU fans with the case fans, then it blows good


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrallinwonder*
> 
> I built the Canada Computers giveaway computer for the AMD/OCN Extravalanza 2014 event. Full disclosure - I work for AMD, and the parts came from Canada Computers.
> 
> Wow - what an event - when we're beavering away in the deep dark bowels of Markham, sometimes we wonder who's out there. Hundreds of amazing gamers and builders came out and made my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the case mods that showed up blew me away. Time for me to step it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giveaway PC was a mini-ITX Kaveri A10-7850k/R9-270 system in that gorgeous InWin 901 glass/aluminum case. Build here


kudos to your AMD santa, this 290 i got from him...is.....way better than i thought it could be.... this thing runs 1100/1350 all day long in heaven without throttling or any voltage or power limit bumps.

i had a blast of a time, between the sponsors, the food,the games, and just walking about to see what everyone else brought out. i had alot of attention pointed at my M-ITX watercooled prodigy build.

you need to have us back again!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> casual PoE ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> along with infinite loading screen and everything
> 
> (dat backlight bleed on the Korean monitor...)


you were right across the table from me and didnt even say hi


----------



## Elmy

Hey there. Elmy here the guy with the white computer with the chrome tubing and the 5 monitors. Just putting my Origin Steam info here in case anyone has any questions about my setup. There was a ton of people asking me how I bend the 12mm pipe.

add me under the name "Elmnator"

Also If you won a Club3D video card in the public raffle or the LAN part I would love to see a picture of it in your rig.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Hey there. Elmy here the guy with the white computer with the chrome tubing and the 5 monitors. Just putting my origin


elmy man. add my origin: DoubleVisionSKG

thats also welcome to anyone else on OCN that i know. steam name is the same, so add me on both if you like.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> elmy man. add my origin: DoubleVisionSKG


stupid cell phone posting before I get done with my post. Ok I'll add ya when I get back to Seattle. Sitting at the airport right now waiting for my flight that leaves in 2 hours and then it takes 4 and half hours to get to Seattle.









Went to downtown Toronto today and went up in the CN Tower. It was pretty cool up at the top. They had a glass floor you could stand on 1100 ft up...LoL...It was a long ways down.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> stupid cell phone posting before I get done with my post. Ok I'll add ya when I get back to Seattle. Sitting at the airport right now waiting for my flight that leaves in 2 hours and then it takes 4 and half hours to get to Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to downtown Toronto today and went up in the CN Tower. It was pretty cool up at the top. They had a glass floor you could stand on 1100 ft up...LoL...It was a long ways down.


haha RussianJ stayed at my place last night, he went driving home at around 1Pm today..he should be around pretty soon.

we'll see who wins, him to detroit, or you to seattle. i was actually quite afraid to touch your rig. too much money for my empty pockets lol


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Wish I could have made it out, but it just wasn't in the cards this year...looks like I missed a good time though, so thanks to everyone who's hard work and effort make these things possible







Had a blast at the one I did make it to, and I imagine these are much like a fine wine in that they will only get better with age lol Hopefully can make it out to the next one with a shiny new rig to show off...


----------



## gdesmo

Elmy's rig, nicest rig period !


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Added some of my photos to the community photo album, you can find them here: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1189159/radeon-extravalanza-2014/

Thanks to @misschibista for operating the camera for me while I was busy!


----------



## gdesmo

And a big thanx to you Rick for all your work and expertise !!!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Elmy's rig, nicest rig period !


i was afraid to touch it incase something broke


----------



## Draven

Sorry I'm so late with this......On behalf of my team and friends I'd like to say thank you to AMD, OCN, and all the sponsors that made this ExtravaLANza possible











Thank you to Devon for the AWESOME Radeon 7990





Had to make sure it worked before I brought it home right











A big thank you to Admin for making my son's birthday even better with this Asus DCUII 7950 3Gb card.





Thank you to Razer guy for the BF4 bag.



Thank you to Daz from Dazmode for the very cool Darkside Red LED light strips (there is 2 of them but I put 1 in my case lol)



And thank you to the very random guy that stopped by my setup and out of the blue and gave me this Razer Naga lol



I liked the T-shirt but they didn't have any in my size so I gave it to my daughter.......





And in case you were wondering, yes, she is a little MANTLE!!! lol


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

^ but only a little mantle... lol!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> [...]
> you were right across the table from me and didnt even say hi


well my pals were forcing me to play PoE, i didn't even get a chance to... sorry about that


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> but only a little mantle... lol!


Just a lil, but it's all good, I love her kind of crazy lol


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Just a lil, but it's all good, I love her kind of crazy lol


we all need to do like a 20 man oldschool lan in someones basement one night

she gets her crazy from you, but its fun crazy when your at LANs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> ^ but only a little mantle... lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well my pals were forcing me to play PoE, i didn't even get a chance to... sorry about that


its all good bud. just next time make sure you say hi to everyone before you jump into it









and when it comes to the LAN.

between devon and admin, i thank the two of you for making my day. couldnt of asked for more than good company. two awesome cards. and a LAN that went smooth as butter thanks to rik and his crew.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I think on of my favourite rigs at the free public event was honestly the rig ASUS had set up at their table. I had never seen the AMD FX-9590 CPU in action before, and I just couldn't believe how cool the CPU was claiming to be running, even with liquid cooling









Does anyone here own and use or have used an AMD FX-9590 CPU? If so, what is your honest opinion on the performance of the CPU? Also, if you're currently using the CPU, are you using air-cooling or liquid cooling?

***Also, thank you to the people who like my video and photos of the event!***


----------



## nasrott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> sorry i wsh im broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but good on you, me and Russian were talking about how ugly EK blocks are this time around last night


The eks look fine in a normal build where you look at the edges, face on in a horizontal build the aquacomputer look sweet.


----------



## gamerchyk10

I want to thank all who attended the event as a participant, volunteer or caster. This was my first time putting on this event and I was amazed with how much positive feedback we received. I've been with AMD for awhile now and my boss trusted me with making this event bigger than the last and with the support of Admin and his entire crew I think we succeeded. I hope you all had fun and look forward to hopefully being in charge of the event in 2015!


----------



## gdesmo

Was another great event held by AMD ! Everything seemed be well organized and run, prizing was great and the 295 was over the top. Only thing different was not quite enough water and snacks. Lunch and dinner was good and your cook did a great job.


----------



## gamerchyk10

I'm glad to hear it and yes I have read the comments and made notes to add those additions for next time. I was dehydrated like hell so I could only imagine how it was for you guys. Thanks for coming out!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerchyk10*
> 
> I'm glad to hear it and yes I have read the comments and made notes to add those additions for next time. I was dehydrated like hell so I could only imagine how it was for you guys. Thanks for coming out!


have someone with a cart full of soda running around next time.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Are there any other LAN parties coming up that are in or around the GTA?


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

please allow us to bring our own food and drinks at least. the food trucks did not stay long, i think they're only here only a few hours and were gone before around 4 pm, and we didn't have a ride to go anywhere to get food. (got dropped off and picked up.) so plz next time allow this for us. everything about the event was great other than this minor issue.


----------



## gamerchyk10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> please allow us to bring our own food and drinks at least. the food trucks did not stay long, i think they're only here only a few hours and were gone before around 4 pm, and we didn't have a ride to go anywhere to get food. (got dropped off and picked up.) so plz next time allow this for us. everything about the event was great other than this minor issue.


Looking to have it offsite so we can avoid certain limitations that are beyond our control and accommodate more people. Thx for the feedback.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerchyk10*
> 
> Looking to have it offsite so we can avoid certain limitations that are beyond our control and accommodate more people. Thx for the feedback.


just have your cooks provide more sandwiches next time is all







the LAN size was perfect any bigger becomes chaotic


----------



## gamerchyk10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> just have your cooks provide more sandwiches next time is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the LAN size was perfect any bigger becomes chaotic


I agree the size was good for the LAN. Change of venue is more for the public portion-got more ppl than expected. More sandwiches for sure next time.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerchyk10*
> 
> I agree the size was good for the LAN. Change of venue is more for the public portion-got more ppl than expected. More sandwiches for sure next time.


just limit how many you let in at once on the public side next time? you did have security standing around


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerchyk10*
> 
> I want to thank all who attended the event as a participant, volunteer or caster. This was my first time putting on this event and I was amazed with how much positive feedback we received. I've been with AMD for awhile now and my boss trusted me with making this event bigger than the last and with the support of Admin and his entire crew I think we succeeded. I hope you all had fun and look forward to hopefully being in charge of the event in 2015!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Was another great event held by AMD ! Everything seemed be well organized and run, prizing was great and the 295 was over the top. Only thing different was not quite enough water and snacks. Lunch and dinner was good and your cook did a great job.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerchyk10*
> 
> I'm glad to hear it and yes I have read the comments and made notes to add those additions for next time. I was dehydrated like hell so I could only imagine how it was for you guys. Thanks for coming out!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> have someone with a cart full of soda running around next time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> please allow us to bring our own food and drinks at least. the food trucks did not stay long, i think they're only here only a few hours and were gone before around 4 pm, and we didn't have a ride to go anywhere to get food. (got dropped off and picked up.) so plz next time allow this for us. everything about the event was great other than this minor issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerchyk10*
> 
> Looking to have it offsite so we can avoid certain limitations that are beyond our control and accommodate more people. Thx for the feedback.


I have to agree with the others here, the LAN itself was AWESOME!! but like everyone else, it would have been great if there were some drinks and some snacks, the cook is great and the food was as well, but seriously?? one veggie wrap, half of a sandwich, and one drink?? most people there probably didn't have breakfast before they got there, I was told to show up for 9:30am for an 11am CS:GO start, which started late then one of my team mates had an issue with his pc, the other team let us fix it which was cool and respectful on their part. That means from about 8:30am to the time we had lunch, at the minimum went 5 hours without eating then we went an other 5 hours before dinner and were told either 1 burger or 1 hotdog or 1 sausage and some fries and 1 drink and please don't take this as me being greedy, rude, or ungrateful, all I'm saying is either let us bring something to tide us over or have something in between like a bag of chips, candy bar, pop, and/or water. Another thing would be a full test of all the networking and systems the night before as this should help with late start times and any bugs needing to be worked out, having a backup system in place in case of a crash that people can connect to in a pinch. One thing I was shocked at was the fact that the CS:GO tournament was done before everything else, now that is a first lol and there wasn't all the yelling and stuff like the last time, this was a lot better. The fact this was a free event, I really shouldn't be negative but at the same time I wish this to be taken to be positive criticism, the PRO's here greatly out way the CON's and I am very happy that AMD as a company wants to show how much they care about the people, the industry, and the gaming community that buy their products whether it's CPU's, GPU's, or RAM. By putting on these events, giveaways, and donating prizes AMD is thanking us, but I am thanking you for all that you guys do.


----------



## misschibista

Thank you to everyone who helped with the LAN. I had a great time, just sad because I didn't win any prizes (from the sponsor raffles lol. There was an ice cream truck and a food truck outside the building. I kept telling everyone to grab food from the food truck since their "Ball so Hard" combo was ahhhhh-mazing lol. I really loved the 5 monitor setup white Azzatek with custom piping (hope I said that right..I'm a noob). Can't wait to see everyone's pictures..I want to see if I'm in them xD Hope everyone else had a good time.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Damn i wish i was there.....









Sounds like you guys and girls had a blast though and big props to AMD and all the other sponsers


----------



## Lee17

The part of the LAN I prefer is when people ask me if they could take a picture of my computer. You have no idea how much it make me happy! I hope it will have an other event like that next year for the 11 year of OCN, I can't afford to do 12h of car every weekend!

Next year, I will try to fix little thing on my rig to make it better, always better!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> The part of the LAN I prefer is when people ask me if they could take a picture of my computer. You have no idea how much it make me happy! I hope it will have an other event like that next year for the 11 year of OCN, I can't afford to do 12h of car every weekend!
> 
> Next year, I will try to fix little thing on my rig to make it better, always better!


now i wanna see it


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> now i wanna see it


It's in the event gallery. The white NZXT Switch 810 with rigid tubing


----------



## RussianJ

I have a feeling I beat @Elmy back to the states. Made it back right before 6pm est.

Huge shoutouts (in no order) to
Admin (and your wife!) for keeping OCN the amazing place it is and insisting on upgrading all the members cards.

Devon. Our amd Santa upgrading everyone and destroying cards in some crazy fashion.

All the tourney admins. Smooth sailing for the events.

IT team and commenters. Keeping it professional and enjoyable for people on the stream.

AMD volunteers for taking part of your weekend to chill with us as well as hosting another amazing lan.

All the sponsors with even more gear and awesome stands then last time


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I have a feeling I beat @Elmy back to the states. Made it back right before 6pm est.
> 
> Huge shoutouts (in no order) to
> Admin (and your wife!) for keeping OCN the amazing place it is and insisting on upgrading all the members cards.
> 
> Devon. Our and Santa upgrading everyone and destroying cards in some crazy fashion.
> 
> All the tourney admins. Smooth sailing for the events.
> 
> IT team and commenters. Keeping it professional and enjoyable for people on the stream.
> 
> AMD volunteers for taking part of your weekend to chill with us as well as hosting another amazing lan.
> 
> All the sponsors with even more gear and awesome stands then last time


I got home around 3 am Toronto time.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I have a feeling I beat @Elmy back to the states. Made it back right before 6pm est.
> 
> Huge shoutouts (in no order) to
> Admin (and your wife!) for keeping OCN the amazing place it is and insisting on upgrading all the members cards.
> 
> Devon. Our and Santa upgrading everyone and destroying cards in some crazy fashion.
> 
> All the tourney admins. Smooth sailing for the events.
> 
> IT team and commenters. Keeping it professional and enjoyable for people on the stream.
> 
> AMD volunteers for taking part of your weekend to chill with us as well as hosting another amazing lan.
> 
> All the sponsors with even more gear and awesome stands then last time


Are you benching a 2 x 290X? I tried to CF the 290 and could not stand the heat. Have to wait for water block.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I got home around 3 am Toronto time.


Today I'm guessing? Hope the flight wasn't too bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are you benching a 2 x 290X? I tried to CF the 290 and could not stand the heat. Have to wait for water block.


I'm doing ok so far with the heat load. With air cooling and 2 slots of space, 400 cfm blowing from the side panel, I'm maxing out at 73C @ stock clocks/60 fan.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Today I'm guessing? Hope the flight wasn't too bad.
> 
> Yup this morning. I still feel like I am flying.... thinking of not going to work today :-/ Kinda dizzy
> 
> The flight got a little bumpy at times. But it wasn't too bad. I slept about 1/2 of it. Had some really old french speaking lady next to me. She smelled really funny. She was going to the bathroom like every 45 mins and popping pills like crazy probably keeping her alive.... LoL... She didn't say one word to me the whole trip....


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Today I'm guessing? Hope the flight wasn't too bad.
> 
> Yup this morning. I still feel like I am flying.... thinking of not going to work today :-/ Kinda dizzy
> 
> The flight got a little bumpy at times. But it wasn't too bad. I slept about 1/2 of it. Had some really old french speaking lady next to me. She smelled really funny. She was going to the bathroom like every 45 mins and popping pills like crazy probably keeping her alive.... LoL... She didn't say one word to me the whole trip....
Click to expand...

After that flight I would be taking the day off too. Crazy old people...


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I have a feeling I beat @Elmy back to the states. Made it back right before 6pm est.
> 
> Huge shoutouts (in no order) to
> Admin (and your wife!) for keeping OCN the amazing place it is and insisting on upgrading all the members cards.
> 
> Devon. Our amd Santa upgrading everyone and destroying cards in some crazy fashion.
> 
> All the tourney admins. Smooth sailing for the events.
> 
> IT team and commenters. Keeping it professional and enjoyable for people on the stream.
> 
> AMD volunteers for taking part of your weekend to chill with us as well as hosting another amazing lan.
> 
> All the sponsors with even more gear and awesome stands then last time


and a shout out to the guy who provided a bed so you didnt sleep in your car


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> and a shout out to the guy who provided a bed so you didnt sleep in your car


Psh. You don't count lol. :rollseyes:


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Psh. You don't count lol. :rollseyes:


lol our 3am download race was kinda funny though


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> lol our 3am download race was kinda funny though


1mb download speeds are not fun







but hey, bell.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> After that flight I would be taking the day off too. Crazy old people...


HEY ! Crazy old people ? What do you mean by that ? I'm old, oh yeah a little crazy ok maybe a lot. Forget it, I can't win this one.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> HEY ! Crazy old people ? What do you mean by that ? I'm old, oh yeah a little crazy ok maybe a lot. Forget it, I can't win this one.


your an old crazy plumber with a giant camera and a laptop. we have your description down to a science.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> 1mb download speeds are not fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but hey, bell.


the download speed was not fun, at about 3pm sunday i got my regular speed back lol.

was still an amusing "afterparty lan" between you watching me take a half hour to redo 1 part of my loop to fit the 290 in. to randomly eating pringles and playing battlefield. lol


----------



## dman811

I imagine you are probably a good type of crazy though...


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I imagine you are probably a good type of crazy though...


Most of the time !


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> your an old crazy plumber with a giant camera and a laptop. we have your description down to a science.
> the download speed was not fun, at about 3pm sunday i got my regular speed back lol.
> 
> was still an amusing "afterparty lan" between you watching me take a half hour to redo 1 part of my loop to fit the 290 in. to randomly eating pringles and playing battlefield. lol


Oh you weren't paying attention, there was 3 bigass Canon's on my table with the craptop. The nasty H1 cube next to me was one of my old cases that was not large enough for my current build. I had 5 x 480's in it with 6 high powered TEC's and 2 power supplies. I think your scientific deductions are a little flawed, appearances can be deceiving. Am not a gamer but do like stressing things to the limit at sub-zero and below, Aida 64 is my best friend, kinda separates the men from their toys( literally )


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Oh you weren't paying attention, there was 3 bigass Canon's on my table with the craptop. The nasty H1 cube next to me was one of my old cases that was not large enough for my current build. I had 5 x 480's in it with 6 high powered TEC's and 2 power supplies. I think your scientific deductions are a little flawed, appearances can be deceiving. Am not a gamer but do like stressing things to the limit at sub-zero and below, Aida 64 is my best friend, kinda separates the men from their toys( literally )


Aida called me. She said she doesn't like you anymore since you don't use her 32-bit brother as much as her and she's worn out.


----------



## gdesmo

Bwahahaha ! Good one Cyclops ! She be jelly a bit !


----------



## Bungwirez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Aida called me. She said she doesn't like you anymore since you don't use her 32-bit brother as much as her and she's worn out.


oh... oh.... rich. my belly hurts!!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bungwirez*
> 
> oh... oh.... rich. my belly hurts!!


I'll come to you if I need an amputation.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I'll come to you if I need an amputation.


i ordered a VERY shiny aquacomputer 290 block. a copper version...1 cause its 15 bucks cheaper. 2 cause i dont trust anyones nickel plating
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Oh you weren't paying attention, there was 3 bigass Canon's on my table with the craptop. The nasty H1 cube next to me was one of my old cases that was not large enough for my current build. I had 5 x 480's in it with 6 high powered TEC's and 2 power supplies. I think your scientific deductions are a little flawed, appearances can be deceiving. Am not a gamer but do like stressing things to the limit at sub-zero and below, Aida 64 is my best friend, kinda separates the men from their toys( literally )


i only saw what you had around at the time. your rig at home is not included in such a description, because i did not view it.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i ordered a VERY shiny aquacomputer 290 block. a copper version...1 cause its 15 bucks cheaper. 2 cause i dont trust anyones nickel plating


Very good. 290/290X blocks are the same since PCB is the same for reference cards. Let's see how we can fit it in your prodigy.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Very good. 290/290X blocks are the same since PCB is the same for reference cards. Let's see how we can fit it in your prodigy.


Is everyone ordering 290X blocks all the sudden? Wonder why...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Is everyone ordering 290X blocks all the sudden? Wonder why...


Sadly I can't. I need to wait for the copper version to come in stock...


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Very good. 290/290X blocks are the same since PCB is the same for reference cards. Let's see how we can fit it in your prodigy.


we need to sit down and draw a plan up. i can get a 120 in the rear but the fan would need to go outside, and id need a 90 rotary to go straight up to the 240's exit port. that coming to how thick of a rad i can get back there, the answer is not thicker than a regular 120mm fan


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i ordered a VERY shiny aquacomputer 290 block. a copper version...1 cause its 15 bucks cheaper. 2 cause i dont trust anyones nickel plating
> i only saw what you had around at the time. your rig at home is not included in such a description, because i did not view it.


Oh I meant what I brought with me, 3 canons you just never looked even though you were 8 feet away from me. And yes there were a few more of them at home, I have one for every day of the week ranging from 40D to 5D mk II


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Oh I meant what I brought with me, 3 canons you just never looked even though you were 8 feet away from me. And yes there were a few more of them at home, I have one for every day of the week ranging from 40D to 5D mk II


hey you have money! too much of it!


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sadly I can't. I need to wait for the copper version to come in stock...


Going to order copper myself. I don't trust nickel anymore.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Is everyone ordering 290X blocks all the sudden? Wonder why...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> we need to sit down and draw a plan up. i can get a 120 in the rear but the fan would need to go outside, and id need a 90 rotary to go straight up to the 240's exit port. that coming to how thick of a rad i can get back there, the answer is not thicker than a regular 120mm fan


Or a 200mm rad up front. Didn't check if you had one. You'd lose all your HDD cages though. At any rate, you can bring it to my shop or my place and figure it out. Baby steps.


----------



## gdesmo

DazMode in Oakville has a few EK coppers in stock and a few Aquacomputer copper-clear acrylic ones in stock. Myself I'm ordering a nickel version of the Aquacomputer and see if I can get it gold-plated or a custom brass plating to match all my gold components.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Or a 200mm rad up front. Didn't check if you had one. You'd lose all your HDD cages though. At any rate, you can bring it to my shop or my place and figure it out. Baby steps.


the res is up front, so we'd have to relocate that and the pump to do a 200mm the HDDs i could be smart and just drill holes in the bottom of the case and stand the on thier sides.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> DazMode in Oakville has a few EK coppers in stock and a few Aquacomputer copper-clear acrylic ones in stock. Myself I'm ordering a nickel version of the Aquacomputer and see if I can get it gold-plated or a custom brass plating to match all my gold components.


gold plated?....are you like swimming in money desmo?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> DazMode in Oakville has a few EK coppers in stock and a few Aquacomputer copper-clear acrylic ones in stock. Myself I'm ordering a nickel version of the Aquacomputer and see if I can get it gold-plated or a custom brass plating to match all my gold components.


Yeah that's where i shop but i already have a copper version so need the same to match. Copper blocks have been amazing for me. Do not trust nickel plating.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> the res is up front, so we'd have to relocate that and the pump to do a 200mm the HDDs i could be smart and just drill holes in the bottom of the case and stand the on thier sides.
> gold plated?....are you like swimming in money desmo?


Nope ! Just don't have a gold-digging wife kicking around any more.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Nope ! Just don't have a gold-digging wife kicking around any more.


wonder how that would react to glycol lol


----------



## nasrott

lol sounds like u need a new case pcsarge


----------



## Draven

So it looks like there are only 2 options for my 7990 and that's an EK full cover or the XSPC full cover, the other problem is the price, they are expensive.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> So it looks like there are only 2 options for my 7990 and that's an EK full cover or the XSPC full cover, the other problem is the price, they are expensive.


Yeah. After HD 6990 blocks for dual GPU took a bit hit. When i had HD 6990 i got a XSPC block for $110. It was a way of saving money by going with a Dual GPU instead of 2 GPUs with 2 blocks. Now Dual GPU blocks are very expensive. Its seems like they reflect the price of the card which should not be the case.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. After HD 6990 blocks for dual GPU took a bit hit. When i had HD 6990 i got a XSPC block for $110. It was a way of saving money by going with a Dual GPU instead of 2 GPUs with 2 blocks. Now Dual GPU blocks are very expensive. Its seems like they reflect the price of the card which should not be the case.


Yea I remember my Koolance 6990 wb not being this expensive, looks like double the price.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Yea I remember my Koolance 6990 wb not being this expensive, looks like double the price.


Give me your 6990, I'll give you a 7990 block.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Give me your 6990, I'll give you a 7990 block.


I can't the 6990 is being saved for a friend of mine, his 460 is on the fritz so I told him when he had the money I'd sell it to him.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> wonder how that would react to glycol lol


You could try it on her but I don't think she would like it.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> The part of the LAN I prefer is when people ask me if they could take a picture of my computer. You have no idea how much it make me happy! I hope it will have an other event like that next year for the 11 year of OCN, I can't afford to do 12h of car every weekend!
> 
> Next year, I will try to fix little thing on my rig to make it better, always better!
> 
> 
> 
> now i wanna see it
Click to expand...

I still have work to do for next year :
1- new window for a better view (and less scratch)
2- new light system. I add dye and it turn that the light wasnt appropriate
3- Finish my sleeving. It is the third time I say that...
4- Put the thermocouple back in.
5- work on the interior finish
6- some surprise can happen in a year









Lee


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Give me your 6990, I'll give you a 7990 block.


Wait your turn, if have first dibs if his friend doesn't want it !







And you will have to do better than that !


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Wait your turn, if have first dibs if his friend doesn't want it !


LMAO!!!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Wait your turn, if have first dibs if his friend doesn't want it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you will have to do better than that !


Damn it, my master plan has been revealed. Nobody is safe, I'm getting outa here.


----------



## gdesmo

Sorry bud, but I'll still bring you some chocolate chip cookies next time I see you !


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Sorry bud, but I'll still bring you some chocolate chip cookies next time I see you !


Sarge knows the answer is always cookies.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Sarge knows the answer is always cookies.


either that, or pringles


----------



## gdesmo

I actually meant for Cyclops, we live in the same neck of the woods in North Toronto. And where is the t-shirt I already gave you Sarge ?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I actually meant for Cyclops, we live in the same neck of the woods in North Toronto. And where is the t-shirt I already gave you Sarge ?


somewhere. i have about 90 tshirts hanging in my closet. lol


----------



## gdesmo

Alright my gold 290 backplate will be here on Wednesday.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Community album still lacks any photos beyond mine, remember to upload yours guys!

Link:
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1189158/radeon-extravalanza-2014/


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Community album still lacks any photos beyond mine, remember to upload yours guys!
> 
> Link:
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1189158/radeon-extravalanza-2014/


Sorry Rikk, I posted about 2 dozen or so in a couple spoilers before, will pop them into that link and add some more in the morning after I re-size the files.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Community album still lacks any photos beyond mine, remember to upload yours guys!
> 
> Link:
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1189158/radeon-extravalanza-2014/


Woot, I have spot my rig on 3 pictures! It maybe mean that it was looking good. I should have remove the side panel, it look even better


----------



## gdesmo

Popped 2 dozen images in for now, should have another 20-30 in the morning. Thx Rikk for all your hard work.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Man, how did nobody get a shot of the Club 3D guy's rig? The back lit blue etching was very well done. I had a few that @misschibista had took but for some reason the camera was in 640x480 mode and they're super tiny.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Man, how did nobody get a shot of the Club 3D guy's rig? The back lit blue etching was very well done. I had a few that @misschibista had took but for some reason the camera was in 640x480 mode and they're super tiny.


I have a few Rikk, will put them up later this morning.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Man, how did nobody get a shot of the Club 3D guy's rig? The back lit blue etching was very well done. I had a few that @misschibista had took but for some reason the camera was in 640x480 mode and they're super tiny.


Don't say nobody








Added my couple photos.


----------



## gdesmo

Added a few more including this one.


----------



## Cyclops

Dazmode's coverage:






WARNING: Pornstach at 4:27


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Dazmode's coverage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING: Pornstach at 4:27


warning. cyclops imminent *alarms wailing* lol


----------



## Lee17

Next year, I don't want to have my computer on the floor, it was to hard to see it D:


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> Next year, I don't want to have my computer on the floor, it was to hard to see it D:


I remember your rig. It is really good!

I want to thank you all who helped me to watch after DazMode corner, especially Cyclops and Gdesmo. Without them, I wouldn't even had a minute to make any event footage.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> I remember your rig. It is really good!
> 
> I want to thank you all who helped me to watch after DazMode corner, especially Cyclops and Gdesmo. Without them, I wouldn't even had a minute to make any event footage.


My pleasure.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Community album still lacks any photos beyond mine, remember to upload yours guys!
> 
> Link:
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1189158/radeon-extravalanza-2014/


There you go Rikk, I put in a total of 170 photos in the album. My eyes are going cross-eyed from re-sizing every one of them, didn't want to take up 2GB of your storage !


----------



## gdesmo

Any time sir you know it !


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> Next year, I don't want to have my computer on the floor, it was to hard to see it D:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember your rig. It is really good!
> 
> I want to thank you all who helped me to watch after DazMode corner, especially Cyclops and Gdesmo. Without them, I wouldn't even had a minute to make any event footage.
Click to expand...

Thanks! It is nice to hear that from you









Looking forward to see you (maybe) next year for an other edition of the ExtravaLANza (or any other OCN LAN party). I only hope the next one will be next year. These 1300+km ride are expensive... BUT... I'm looking to bring a friend or even better, my girlfriend to the next LAN! No more lonely 13 hour of driving! I think I was starting to get crazy when I got home on Sunday.

I'm already starting to look at what I have to do to have an even better, always better, looking rig for future LAN!

Lee17


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> There you go Rikk, I put in a total of 170 photos in the album. My eyes are going cross-eyed from re-sizing every one of them, didn't want to take up 2GB of your storage !


Ha, I should get you into Photoshop and GIMP plugins. You can do everything with scripts now as well.


----------



## gdesmo

At least I filled in some space there.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> Thanks! It is nice to hear that from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see you (maybe) next year for an other edition of the ExtravaLANza (or any other OCN LAN party). I only hope the next one will be next year. These 1300+km ride are expensive... BUT... I'm looking to bring a friend or even better, my girlfriend to the next LAN! No more lonely 13 hour of driving! I think I was starting to get crazy when I got home on Sunday.
> 
> I'm already starting to look at what I have to do to have an even better, always better, looking rig for future LAN!
> 
> Lee17


Pretty much it has become a tradition for me to upgrade my PC just for the LAN party. Always looking to make it better.


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> These 1300+km ride...
> Lee17


I wish I knew that ... This is serious dedication!


----------



## InsideJob

I certainly hope to have my rig custom watercooled by the next event!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I certainly hope to have my rig custom watercooled by the next event!


i certainly hope so too! daz was very dissapointed in alot of air cooling going on (our LN2 guys have an excuse, you cant haul a dewar to a 12 hr lan and i think AMD had LN2 banned anyways)

i have minor improvements to do to mine aswell....needs the 290 block on the 290, and need more RAD....lol


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i have minor improvements to do to mine aswell....needs the 290 block on the 290, *and need more RAD*....lol


Sounds like you need a new case









As long as I score a decent job when I'm done getting my IT certs in November watercooling will be one of my first goals. Why must it be so darn expensive!?!









On another note this just got uploaded:


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> These 1300+km ride...
> Lee17
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I knew that ... This is serious dedication!
Click to expand...

I learn everything about computer here, on this forum. I wanted to show what year of learning have done. And since it was the 10 years of OCN, I found that was a good time and my rig was almost done (only need time now).

In really really enjoy to view my rig in video. I will try to do some cool custom stuff on it to make it stand over the standard Switch 810. It is more than just a computer for me. It is my hobby and a way to show what I learn to love. I can't stand a day without looking at my computer and saying to my self : "Wow, it look really nice and it is yours! Now, what can I do more to improve it. I have to improve it. What can I had that will be outstanding." That is how I have got the idea of acrylic tubing. That project was a mix of rage and failure but the result, man, it look awesome! I already thinking about something cool I could do only for that LAN with my watercooling system. A surprise for next year, maybe!

Anyway, thanks for everyone here!

Lee17, see you at the next LAN!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Sounds like you need a new case


dont need a new case inside, i just need to get a little more creative need a new location for the res, and a 200MM up front. and possibly a 120 in the rear with the fan mesh rotary tooled out

the 240 up top is a good start. i just need to expand before i slap that 290 block into play.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> dont need a new case inside, i just need to get a little more creative need a new location for the res, and a 200MM up front. and possibly a 120 in the rear with the fan mesh rotary tooled out
> 
> the 240 up top is a good start. i just need to expand before i slap that 290 block into play.


They run 295X2 with single 120M. 290 + 2500K is fine with just 240M.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They run 295X2 with single 120M. 290 + 2500K is fine with just 240M.


true, but id rather have a little insurance for OCing that and im only running pull, p/p sits too low in the case and blocks airflow


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They run 295X2 with single 120M. 290 + 2500K is fine with just 240M.


295X2 cores run at 70C under load if not higher. That's not acceptable to watercoolers and the resulting water temperatures can potentially lead to pump failure. That's why 295X2 cores are limited to 75C maximum, not to protect the cores, but to protect the pumps. Plus, the 295X2 only uses GPU blocks. The VRM, memory, PLX bridge, and the rest of the board components are being cooled by air.

Sure you can run a 2500K and 290 on a 240 rad, but you sacrifice temperatures and/or quietness. I've got two 780s and a 4670K - all overclocked - on a 240 and a 92mm radiator, but I'm using 2400 RPM fans to keep them cool. It's a LAN rig so I don't care much about noise, but I would never use a system like that at home.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> 295X2 cores run at 70C under load if not higher. That's not acceptable to watercoolers and the resulting water temperatures can potentially lead to pump failure. That's why 295X2 cores are limited to 75C maximum, not to protect the cores, but to protect the pumps. Plus, the 295X2 only uses GPU blocks. The VRM, memory, PLX bridge, and the rest of the board components are being cooled by air.
> 
> Sure you can run a 2500K and 290 on a 240 rad, but you sacrifice temperatures and/or quietness. I've got two 780s and a 4670K - all overclocked - on a 240 and a 92mm radiator, but I'm using 2400 RPM fans to keep them cool. It's a LAN rig so I don't care much about noise, but I would never use a system like that at home.


bingo. the room im in is literally 0 noise besides the rig's fans and i dont want to hear a tornado going on.


----------



## sebkow

Wow I see my rig alot in the videos/pictures. Its not even done yet to be "finished"


----------



## el gappo

Not sure if it's been posted already but Dazmode's video is up


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Not sure if it's been posted already but Dazmode's video is up


who else thinks RussianJ looks like a military guy with that haircut?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> Wow I see my rig alot in the videos/pictures. Its not even done yet to be "finished"


Don't you have dying in a fire to do for winning that R9 295X2 a la Facebook? I believe @PerplexD would like to be written into your last will and testament as the recipient of said card as well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> who else thinks RussianJ looks like a military guy with that haircut?


The guy @ 4:27 is a specious character. Yes RussianJ looks like military background.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The guy @ 4:27 is a specious character. Yes RussianJ looks like military background.


im the guy @ 4:27...lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> im the guy @ 4:27...lol


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## gdesmo

Hey PC S this is for your benefit, received the gold backplate for the 290 today and the Aquacomputer block should be in next week and then it goes out to get gold-plated


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I was being sarcastic.


you forgot the /sarcasm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Hey PC S this is for your benefit, received the gold backplate for the 290 today and the Aquacomputer block should be in next week and then it goes out to get gold-plated


why you taunt me, im still waiting on mine... and eww tinted plexi.....feel like playing that pink floyd song that goes:

waiting......

waiting....

waiting.....


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> you forgot the /sarcasm


I mustache you a question.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> 
> Hey PC S this is for your benefit, received the gold backplate for the 290 today and the Aquacomputer block should be in next week and then it goes out to get gold-plated


I love how the backplates look but man they are cost. $40+ What are they thinking. They thing water-cooling guys are rich.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> you forgot the /sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why you taunt me, im still waiting on mine... and eww tinted plexi.....feel like playing that pink floyd song that goes:
> 
> waiting......
> 
> waiting....
> 
> waiting.....


Why wouldn't you order it from DazMode in Oakville ? For an awful lot of things when you figure in exchange rate, extra shipping, waiting, and possible customs. No brainer, plus it's good to support Canadian business !


----------



## gdesmo

60+ with shipping and tax. Plating the block is about 350 bucks plus the cost of the block itself. Crazy, yes !!!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Hey PC S this is for your benefit, received the gold backplate for the 290 today and the Aquacomputer block should be in next week and then it goes out to get gold-plated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Why wouldn't you order it from DazMode in Oakville ? For an awful lot of things when you figure in exchange rate, extra shipping, waiting, and possible customs. No brainer, plus it's good to support Canadian business !


i did...apparently it hasnt shipped yet lol

but whatever i have patience







if its over a week ill bug him incessantly until i get it


----------



## gdesmo

Which one did you order ? And did you make sure it was in stock ? I have ordered many thousands of dollars worth of stuff from him and have always received it within 2 days or 3 if it was a weekend. What colour did you order, there was only 1 gold left after my order and it is still there.


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Don't you have dying in a fire to do for winning that R9 295X2 a la Facebook? I believe @PerplexD would like to be written into your last will and testament as the recipient of said card as well.


I think he wants me to pay for his TI4 trip now haha


----------



## SKYMTL

I just wanted to thank OC.net and AMD for the invite to cover the event again. I know Dmitry had a great time and got plenty of footage.

I'll likely fly in from Montreal next time and tag along.

GREAT JOB GUYS!!


----------



## gdesmo

Try to organize a small charter group with a driver, might be worth it if you get a group of 4-8 people together.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Try to organize a small charter group with a driver, might be worth it if you get a group of 4-8 people together.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Lee17

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> I just wanted to thank OC.net and AMD for the invite to cover the event again. I know Dmitry had a great time and got plenty of footage.
> 
> I'll likely fly in from Montreal next time and tag along.
> 
> GREAT JOB GUYS!!


I have pass in Montreal this year. If you had wanted, I could have give you a ride!


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> I have pass in Montreal this year. If you had wanted, I could have give you a ride!


Due to timing with my 9-5 job it wasn't possible. That's also why I'll likely fly down next year.









Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## VaporX

Hey to all the guys I got to speak with it was great to talk to you face to face and I hope to meet more of you at the various LAN events I will be around the US the rest of the year.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporX*
> 
> Hey to all the guys I got to speak with it was great to talk to you face to face and I hope to meet more of you at the various LAN events I will be around the US the rest of the year.


whats up man, you were very informative during our little warranty talk.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> whats up man, you were very informative during our little warranty talk.


i was asking Sapphire about their warranty at their booth earlier. it wasn't clear but i think they said they had an RMA warranty centre in Canada or not? and if you have to pay to return ship for an RMA? i might get a Sapphire card in the future so was wondering.


----------



## el gappo

Spotted this one on the Reddit frontpage (My frontpage at least)






Some more from Canucks


----------



## RikkAndrsn

The $25,000 workstation was running Xeons? No love lost between the GPU and CPU divisions at AMD, it seems. I have noticed that AMD seems to have pulled out of the server processor market or at least retailers and etailers pulled Opteron from the shelves.


----------



## InsideJob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Spotted this one on the Reddit frontpage (My frontpage at least)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more from Canucks






Yeah that chrome Azza build got lots of attention. Was nice meeting Dmitry from HC, super nice guy!


----------



## ripinpieces

so when is the money being paid out on paypal?


----------



## gdesmo

They said a week or so, please be patient.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Oh dam i forgot about that money. Perfect for my 290 waterblock.


----------



## misschibista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripinpieces*
> 
> so when is the money being paid out on paypal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> They said a week or so, please be patient.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Oh dam i forgot about that money. Perfect for my 290 waterblock.


I think we should clarify if he's referring to the EventBrite tickets or the Competitive Gaming prizes (since physical cash was not issued out)

But I believe both are issued within a week's time to the EventBrite email address and the PayPal address they gave to admin. I could be wrong though! Admin would be able to clarify this


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> I think we should clarify if he's referring to the EventBrite tickets or the Competitive Gaming prizes (since physical cash was not issued out)
> 
> But I believe both are issued within a week's time to the EventBrite email address and the PayPal address they gave to admin. I could be wrong though! Admin would be able to clarify this


it wil lbe issued to whatever paypal account you paid with on the ticket side.

on another note hmm. maybe ill go overboard like 295x2 quadfire guy for the next event, but in ITX.


----------



## gdesmo

Yeah right PC S !


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Yeah right PC S !


itll cost less for me to pipe my case in copper than it did for that guy. that and im getting tired of buying anti-kink coils, besides il lbe editing/redoing the entire loop once my 200 and 120mm rads get in. so why not do EVERYTHING. lol

after all, it would be more of a feat for me to route copper tubing in an ITX, than it is for him in that huge case


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> There you go Rikk, I put in a total of 170 photos in the album. My eyes are going cross-eyed from re-sizing every one of them, didn't want to take up 2GB of your storage !


Or http://www.irfanview.com/ for the windows folks... Batch convert / rename is a beauty. Can rename based on EXIF (camera metadata) info, if the modification times are all wrong


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> itll cost less for me to pipe my case in copper than it did for that guy. that and im getting tired of buying anti-kink coils, besides il lbe editing/redoing the entire loop once my 200 and 120mm rads get in. so why not do EVERYTHING. lol
> 
> after all, it would be more of a feat for me to route copper tubing in an ITX, than it is for him in that huge case


I ma thinking of going hard tube too but not copper. Thats too much work.


----------



## gdesmo

No copper for me, I'm a plumber and am sick of seeing it on the job after 4 decades. Sticking with plastic because I don't trust the hard tube with sub-zero temps !


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Or http://www.irfanview.com/ for the windows folks... Batch convert / rename is a beauty. Can rename based on EXIF (camera metadata) info, if the modification times are all wrong


I love Irfanview use it all the time to cut and save screenshots


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I love Irfanview use it all the time to cut and save screenshots


What language are you guys speaking ? I know it's not German, Russian, Hungarian or French !







:thumb:


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> No copper for me, I'm a plumber and am sick of seeing it on the job after 4 decades. Sticking with plastic because I don't trust the hard tube with sub-zero temps !


well we know your sick of copper desmo. and i dont trust rigid plastic either. i want tubing that doesnt break in transport, so its either copper or soft plastic lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I ma thinking of going hard tube too but not copper. Thats too much work.


copper tube requires a pipe bender and some patience, hard tube requires a torch, a gasoline hose that fits inside it, and a home made bending jig and alot of cursing when the bend is the wrong angle


----------



## gdesmo

If you have any kinking problems you can also fill the tubing with sand before you heat it and will help prevent it from happening. Did you order the parts for the gpu yet ?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> If you have any kinking problems you can also fill the tubing with sand before you heat it and will help prevent it from happening. Did you order the parts for the gpu yet ?


block is ordered, rad order is going in shortly, just deciding on copper tubing size before i order the rads, so the fittings come in the same order. that and what color im gonna paint the copper tube. lol


----------



## Cyclops

I like it when they get kinky.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I like it when they get kinky.


and you swear you did nothing "wrong" o that poor little ITX build you had on daz's table lol


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> and you swear you did nothing "wrong" o that poor little ITX build you had on daz's table lol


They didn't get kinky no matter what I did. Disappointment.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> They didn't get kinky no matter what I did. Disappointment.


^ quote of the month right there


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> They didn't get kinky no matter what I did. Disappointment.


This made my signature.


----------



## Elmy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjMlkpRz2-A Here is my interview with HardwareCanucks at the event


----------



## gdesmo

It was the nicest build there without doubt, was just missing one thing >>>


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> It was the nicest build there without doubt, was just missing one thing >>>


I need to sleeve mine. Totally forgot seeing those in the past.


----------



## gdesmo

I've made a lot of them, this is my newest one for a gold based build I am slowly putting together.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Any word when are we getting the money back?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

The original stated timeline at the LAN was about two weeks. There'll probably be a post from Admin if that changes.


----------



## gdesmo

Canadian OCN flag, unfortunately didn't get as many signatures this time around.


----------



## el gappo

I think you might need a bigger flag next time @gdesmo


----------



## gdesmo

Already 3 foot by 6 foot, would have had a lot more sigs on it but could not leave it unattended. Gamer children have defaced it every time when you are not watching, not the true members though !


----------



## sebkow

Didnt know we had a flag. Was it in a corner or something?


----------



## gdesmo

I had it up front but was wary about getting it out because of previous problems with it and the other being de-faced. Sorry, would of been happy to have more of our guys sign it.


----------



## Lee17

Nooooo!!!! I didn't know about the flag


----------



## gdesmo

Ha ha, I was about 5 feet behind you. Sorry but there was no where to display it and watch it at the same time.







^^^


----------



## StrongForce

Just Pm'ed Admin regarding the twitch giveaway


----------



## soulwrath

wish there was something like this in the US - east coast ;o


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> wish there was something like this in the US - east coast ;o


That would definitely be ideal for me


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Canadian OCN flag, unfortunately didn't get as many signatures this time around.


Damn it, I forgot to spill my coffee all over it. Bring it back, would ya pretty please?


----------



## gdesmo

See if I bring you those chocolate chip cookies, besides I Scotch-guarded it and the coffee would wipe off.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> See if I bring you those chocolate chip cookies, besides I Scotch-guarded it and the coffee would wipe off.


Did I say coffee? I meant acid.


----------



## gdesmo

Play nice sonny !


----------



## StrongForce

Who is the next person I can contact in regard to the giveaway that occurred on twitch (haven't received my gift), because admin seems busy ?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

ENTERPRISE would be your best bet.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All prizing pertaining to this particular event will be paid/given out as soon as possible.,Since the end of the event it has been very hectic with regards to winding down but we will soon be back and running as normal and prizes will go out at this time.

Sorry for any delay.

Kind Regards,

ENTERPRISE


----------



## StrongForce

Aahh cool so we haven't been forgotten







no big deal was just wondering, thanks mate!


----------



## PCSarge

i found next LAN's trade ins. forgot i even had these.

top is a BFG 8800GTS came waterblocked like that out of the box

bottom is an OEM 8600GTS out of an old dell . lol

the cards were at the VERY bottom of a box of "meh i dont really use these" parts in my office closet.


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> 
> 
> i found next LAN's trade ins. forgot i even had these.
> 
> top is a BFG 8800GTS came waterblocked like that out of the box
> 
> bottom is an OEM 8600GTS out of an old dell . lol
> 
> the cards were at the VERY bottom of a box of "meh i dont really use these" parts in my office closet.


I just checked Kijiji found some 400 series gpu for under 50 bucks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Finally ordered my 290 Block @ Dazmode and the new UV LED strip.


----------



## misschibista

Sweet!


----------



## coraydota

any word on the scheduling of the dota 2 finals?


----------



## Cyclops

Title should change to "[EVENT] The 2014 Radeon Extravalanza is *Over*!!"


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Title should change to "[EVENT] The 2014 Radeon Extravalanza is *Over*!!"


@ENTERPRISE


----------



## el gappo

Done


----------



## coraydota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coraydota*
> 
> any word on the scheduling of the dota 2 finals?


?


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Canadian OCN flag, unfortunately didn't get as many signatures this time around.


Should of added a small US flag by my name.


----------



## gdesmo

Wouldn't want to deface the Canadian OCN flag would you ? JK


----------



## ripinpieces

any new update on the prize distribution yet?


----------



## StrongForce

yep, no offense guys, but it IS taking forever







.


----------



## PCSarge

hmm.....wonder where the return of the ticket cost is...


----------



## Rasparthe

That great event and all the work and sponsors involved and you guys are giving grief about a few extra days of waiting for your money to be refunded?









Honestly, if I never see that cash again I will count it as fair trade.

Thanks again for putting it on OCN and Admin, was a great time.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> That great event and all the work and sponsors involved and you guys are giving grief about a few extra days of waiting for your money to be refunded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, if I never see that cash again I will count it as fair trade.
> 
> Thanks again for putting it on OCN and Admin, was a great time.


Thanx for the kind words to admin and staff, I could not respond because my words would not have been so eloquently put ! Cheers Rasparthe and other patient people !


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Thanx for the kind words to admin and staff, I could not respond because my words would not have been so eloquently put ! Cheers Rasparthe and other patient people !


You would have said: WHERE'S MY MONEY I HAVE BABIES TO FEED!!!


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> You would have said: WHERE'S MY MONEY I HAVE BABIES TO FEED!!!


These are my life savings mate ! !


----------



## Cyclops

Just got my refund. Wouldn't matter if I didn't though, the event was that fun.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

so the big question is... when's the next Toronto OCN LAN event gonna be?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> so the big question is... when's the next Toronto OCN LAN event gonna be?


----------



## Draven

Thanks for such a great time AMD and OCN, we got our deposit back as well


----------



## ripinpieces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> yep, no offense guys, but it IS taking forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> hmm.....wonder where the return of the ticket cost is...


Ya........... as a broke student that money coming to me would actually help a lot. Waiting a little bit was fine but it's been a long time now.


----------



## gdesmo

See our esteemed Rick's post please !


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> See our esteemed Rick's post please !


we need another event. preferably taking over AMD's upper offices this time...muahaha


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> we need another event. preferably taking over AMD's upper offices this time...muahaha


Take it easy soldier. We need to at least update our rigs.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Take it easy soldier. We need to at least update our rigs.


Been there done that, ready for more. Goal is to be all SSD for the next LAN.


----------



## sandman-1c

Hey,

we were told we'd receive our 3rd place prize pot individually via paypal 3 weeks ago. I've contacted the admin but no response. Anyone else having the same issue/know of someone else to contact?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandman-1c*
> 
> we have yet to receiveour lan earnings, we were told we'd receive our 3rd place prize pot individually via paypal 3 weeks ago. I've contacted the admin but no response. Anyone else having the same issue/know of someone else to contact?


You'll get it. Moaning about it here won't accomplish anything.


----------



## sandman-1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> You'll get it. Moaning about it here won't accomplish anything.


I didn't mean to come off as "moaning". I'm trying to get a timeline and to see if it's not just us. Thanks for the response I guess though.


----------



## dman811

Chances are it isn't just you, swearing won't help either.


----------



## sandman-1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Chances are it isn't just you, swearing won't help either.


Thank you. pretty ignorant reply on his part in my opinion, I don't feel the need to edit it either as I feel it was warranted. I wasn't trying to come across as "moaning" at all and his reply was only to insult me. I've had only great things to say about the Overclock Community and the great event they ran and gave great feedback post-event. I wasn't looking for a troll to attack me. I was told one thing and that didn't happen so trying any avenues I can to receive a informed response. Getting one back like the one cyclops gave me puts me in a sour mood as I'm sure you can imagine.

Cheers.


----------



## dman811




----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandman-1c*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> we were told we'd receive our 3rd place prize pot individually via paypal 3 weeks ago. I've contacted the admin but no response. Anyone else having the same issue/know of someone else to contact?


I assume that they are doing the event fee returns first as we just got them the other day. Prize payments, I would hope, are soon to follow.


----------



## sandman-1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> I assume that they are doing the event fee returns first as we just got them the other day. Prize payments, I would hope, are soon to follow.


very helpful! Thank you sir!


----------



## ripinpieces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandman-1c*
> 
> very helpful! Thank you sir!


you are not the only one waiting, my team still is waiting as well


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandman-1c*
> 
> Thank you. pretty ignorant reply on his part in my opinion, I don't feel the need to edit it either as I feel it was warranted. I wasn't trying to come across as "moaning" at all and his reply was only to insult me. I've had only great things to say about the Overclock Community and the great event they ran and gave great feedback post-event. I wasn't looking for a troll to attack me. I was told one thing and that didn't happen so trying any avenues I can to receive a informed response. Getting one back like the one cyclops gave me puts me in a sour mood as I'm sure you can imagine.
> 
> Cheers.


There aren't any trolls on OCN though since May 2014 a few joined but give it some time. Happens everytime OCN hosts a event


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> There aren't any trolls on OCN though since May 2014 a few joined but give it some time. Happens everytime OCN hosts a event


Hah.


----------



## StrongForce

Could there be at least an annoucement or an official post on this thread to let people know the giveaway been paid, I just don't want to be forgotten lol


----------



## deadciv

Hey! Does anyone seem to have the VOD for the CSGO cast that happened?
It seems like it has been taken off the twitch website.

Thanks!


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> There aren't any trolls on OCN though since May 2014 a few joined but give it some time. Happens everytime OCN hosts a event


Pretty well sums it up, hate to say it but it is usually the people that do not contribute to the forum that whine the most.


----------



## dman811

13 and 14







If you catch my drift. MAYbe someone will.


----------



## misschibista

Hi admin & co, a couple of people are asking me about the Dota 2 tournament.

1. When will the 3rd place receive their prize, Helios Esports?
2. When will the top 2 teams face off each other, QQ & Washed Up Players?

I hope I get a reply soon, it's been almost a month now







Thank you!

edit: Put in team names


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> Hi admin & co, a couple of people are asking me about the Dota 2 tournament.
> 
> 1. When will the 3rd place receive their prize, Helios Esports?
> 2. When will the top 2 teams face off each other?
> 
> I hope I get a reply soon, it's been almost a month now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


@admin @RikkAndrsn

I think we're all looking forward to see that final match up and would like some more details on when it's occurring too







Hopefully one of these gentlemen have some of the answers you're looking for.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

This may no longer be correct but last time I heard anything the two teams had reached an agreement on the match-up date and the Dota 2 finals are happening the weekend after TI4 completes. If tournament prizes haven't been sent out yet it may be that they're waiting to send everything out all at once. I'm on the game servers, tech, and planning side of things for our LANs though and not on the tournament administration or production teams so this information may very well be out of date but I don't want people to think we've abandoned the tournaments or have forgotten about them.


----------



## gdesmo

Thx for posting that Rik, I hope people will read it and be a little more patient.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Take it easy soldier. We need to at least update our rigs.


I have already started - just finished adding one of these bad boys to my rig....


----------



## Draven

Same here I'll be picking up my waterblock for the 7990 I got from the LAN in about a month


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I have already started - just finished adding one of these bad boys to my rig....


Bestbuy employee of the month







.

Now all you need is to bring it to me for a proper watercooling setup.


----------



## gdesmo

I got around to gold-plating the R9 290 block for the GPU that I got from Devon, turned out not bad.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I got around to gold-plating the R9 290 block for the GPU that I got from Devon, turned out not bad.


How much was it?

Also here is my added 290 in CF with 290X.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How much was it?
> 
> Also here is my added 290 in CF with 290X.


Block was 200 shipped and did the gold-plating myself. Royal pita but pretty good. CF 290's must be awesome.







Wonder what PC Sarge is going to say ?







Here's the Aquacomputer dual DDC pump top, was brushed stainless steel but sent it out to get nickel-plated so I could put the gold layers on.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Block was 200 shipped and did the gold-plating myself. Royal pita but turned out not too bad. CF 290's must be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what PC Sarge is going to say ?


<---- see my avatar and quote of the day.

anyways.

i rather like my copper aquacomputer block the way it is, it compliments my aqua blue water quite well.





enough said?

and my block costed less from dazmode


----------



## gdesmo

I'm glad you got it and it does look great with the blue ocean water look. Just thought you would say something sarcastic.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I'm glad you got it and it does look great with the blue ocean water look. Just thought you would say something sarcastic.


it took a good 2 hours to get that color right. big PITA

also sadly the asus board in that picture refused to post after mounting the waterblock to the 290. just turned on and off. tossed it. am on an EVGA stinger now. which is actually a great clocking board after the bios update.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> one of the very first lan parties in Toronto (back in the '90s) is set to make a return! they started a Kickstarter here:
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mouser/torontos-premier-games-exposition
> 
> http://www.gamescon.com


i don't think these guys are going to make their Kickstarter goal in time...


----------



## dman811

I think they are doing better than this guy.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> i don't think these guys are going to make their Kickstarter goal in time...


That kind of sucks. They are not even close.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Made contact with the GamesCon guys shortly after our event, the Kickstarter was more or less them testing the waters around their event concept. They have a lot more going on than meets the eye. Personally I think one of the problems with their campaign was that they talked primarily about their past events (which centered around big LAN parties) instead of talking about the direction they're trying to pursue which is more towards a gaming convention or expo. It'll be huge for the gaming industry here in Ontario if they're able to get developer and publisher support for an event here.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Made contact with the GamesCon guys shortly after our event, the Kickstarter was more or less them testing the waters around their event concept. They have a lot more going on than meets the eye. Personally I think one of the problems with their campaign was that they talked primarily about their past events (which centered around big LAN parties) instead of talking about the direction they're trying to pursue which is more towards a gaming convention or expo. It'll be huge for the gaming industry here in Ontario if they're able to get developer and publisher support for an event here.


Yeah a gaming convention would be amazing.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah a gaming convention would be amazing.


That mean more trip to Ontario... that will start to be expensive









Edit : Post #1000!!!!!!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Did the Dota 2 finals finish tonight? Saw the stream was up but didn't catch any content.


----------



## StrongForce

About the Twitch giveaway..

As much as I like the saying "Patience is a virtue" it's been now 2 weeks I've been told by an admin "things will be back to normal soon", now I contacted him again and no answer since days.. I'm starting to wonder...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> About the Twitch giveaway..
> 
> As much as I like the saying "Patience is a virtue" it's been now 2 weeks I've been told by an admin "things will be back to normal soon", now I contacted him again and no answer since days.. I'm starting to wonder...


2 week? Thats it? I have been waiting for months for my $100.


----------



## StrongForce

Whaat seriously ? well it's been 1 and a half month now but like 2 weeks ago I've been told it will be sorted "soon" lol.

But months to sort a giveaway ? No offense but..might aswell not do giveaway at this point


----------



## PerplexD

I've been waiting over a year for the twitch 50$ steam game give away. Think I got both you beat. Although I did get a pm that it's resolved so hopefully I can get murdered while it's on sale and the dark souls 2 season pass


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerplexD*
> 
> I've been waiting over a year for the twitch 50$ steam game give away. Think I got both you beat. Although I did get a pm that it's resolved so hopefully I can get murdered while it's on sale and the dark souls 2 season pass


More then 18 months here. Won $100 in March 2013.


----------



## PerplexD

3/15/13

here


----------



## StrongForce

Ugh, something smells fishy here


----------



## PerplexD

Yeah, I mean why do the give aways at all.

Finally got a PM to claim my prize and it was on sale for 4 days for a lowered price just within my range. No response for 4 days and its back at regular price :/


----------



## pg1213

when are we going to receive our prize for Dota 2?


----------



## StrongForce

And the twitch Giveaway, if ever, eh.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pg1213*
> 
> when are we going to receive our prize for Dota 2?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> And the twitch Giveaway, if ever, eh.


All prizes will of been sent out by now bar the $10 & $25 twitch giveaways which are being sorted now. Sorry for the delays guys.

I presume the money for the Dota 2 finals hasn't been sent yet as it was run at a later date but I will look into it and get back to you.


----------



## StrongForce

Cool, no worrys, well was a bit worryed when I read some guy hadn't been paid in 18 months


----------



## StrongForce

No offense guys, but if you don't have the funds to make giveaways like that..why make it in the first place ?

I'm not gonna beg every month for it, this is awkard.


----------



## PerplexD

Yeah it's been nearly two years since the twitch 50$ game give away :/


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerplexD*
> 
> Yeah it's been nearly two years since the twitch 50$ game give away :/


Wow..

So admins ? ..


----------



## PerplexD

Well they're waiting on admin, i get a pm response like once a week.


----------



## StrongForce

yea i've been told that too, but then now el_gappo comes and says they're getting sorted, it's been 3 weeks now and I feel like things aren't gonna move very fast


----------



## PerplexD

yeah i kinda give up hope on getting anything.


----------



## StrongForce

Yea this is sad coming from such a renowned and cool website as this.. kinda ruining your reputation here eh?


----------



## Erza

Complaining about free items and giveaways taking a too long? Sheesh. The admins and staff have lives too, you know, and jobs and the like. Just be patient.


----------



## PerplexD

Didn't realize waiting over 18 months wasn't patience. Thanks for the enlightenment Erza









Anyway I just got my stuff. So my QQing is over

Got my prizes, so thanks ocn and admin


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerplexD*
> 
> Didn't realize waiting over 18 months wasn't patience. Thanks for the enlightenment Erza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I just got my stuff. So my QQing is over
> 
> Got my prizes, so thanks ocn and admin


You have contributed so much to the community since you signed up for OCN it's pulverizing.


----------



## StrongForce

Well he shouldn't have to contribute to get his reward though.

And yes months to get a giveaway reward is not normal(so 18 months..), Admin etc have lives yes, you know how much time it takes to make a money transfer ? I think the problem resides somewhere else... ahem.


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerplexD*
> 
> Didn't realize waiting over 18 months wasn't patience. Thanks for the enlightenment Erza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I just got my stuff. So my QQing is over
> 
> Got my prizes, so thanks ocn and admin


The definition of patience basically means to endure relentlessly without succumbing to volatile and or other emotional distress (annoyance, agitation etc etc) until what you are waiting for has actually happened. Patience is not limited to eighteen months-for example.


----------



## Draven

I think a mod needs to lock this thread and all prize requests need to be posted in this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444817/update-on-oc-net-prize-payments


----------



## el gappo

Strongforce, I've deleted that comment. Also, check your paypal.

These delays suck, I know it's rough. It definitely needs working on but there's no need to go off the wall over a $25 givewaway.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> I think a mod needs to lock this thread and all prize requests need to be posted in this thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1444817/update-on-oc-net-prize-payments


Correct, Please post any prizing issues in that thread. It is not that we do not have the funds or ability to cover prizing, it comes down to organisation and lately Admin has had a very busy time of it for a few different reasons which has unfortunately lead to delays and some oversights. For this we apologize but everyone due a prize WILL receive it.

Thank you very much for the patience. I am going to go ahead and close this thread.


----------

